# Post your Felt pics...



## S2H

Let's see those Felts.

'05 F80 w/ Ksyrium Equipe wheels, Flite saddle, 54cm.

Ugliest cranks of all time.


----------



## dhof60

Slightly modified F60


----------



## stalter

*F80*

2004 Felt F80
54cm
Thompson Seat Post
Specialized Avatar Seat
Ultegra drivetrain with black 105 Shifters
Ultegra/Mavic Open Pro


----------



## 9-speed

*F25 here*

58 cm, all stock except 100 mm Ritchey stem, tubes, cages, chain and Speedplays. Very smooth ride. I'm currently eyeing up the new F2C.


----------



## DoubleTap

*F70*



9-speed said:


> 58 cm, all stock except 100 mm Ritchey stem, tubes, cages, chain and Speedplays. Very smooth ride. I'm currently eyeing up the new F2C.


New wheels too.


----------



## S2H

DoubleTap said:


> New wheels too.


You have the same ugly-ass cranks as I do.


----------



## DoubleTap

*cranks*



Scotty2Hotty said:


> You have the same ugly-ass cranks as I do.


True. But I have not broken them yet!


----------



## stalter

*Rpm*

Those RPM cranks are made by FSA. They were ok but too flexy for me. The Ultegra was a smart choice. I am a pretty heavy guy 5'10" 205.


----------



## S2H

stalter said:


> Those RPM cranks are made by FSA. They were ok but too flexy for me. The Ultegra was a smart choice. I am a pretty heavy guy 5'10" 205.


I was going to do that you did and buy a double Ultegra, but I didn't want to pay to change shifters as well...


----------



## Ridgetop

*Better Late than Never I guess - F55*

She rides great and has held up beautifully so far (well, except for the tires, grrrr).


----------



## steamboatsig

*Felt F55*

Here is mine! This is my first road bike and I picked it up last night. Felt F55 50cm. 

and my Mountain Bike. Specialized Epic.


----------



## Doctor Who

I'm about to drop some coin on a Felt F55, but I'm getting the Dura-Ace stuff removed and Campy Chorus thrown on. 

Pics will be up when I get it.


----------



## sabbathu

F75. Stock. Sorry about the camera-phone quality shot.

So, do I remove the reflectors and the plastic cassette guard?


----------



## S2H

sabbathu said:


> F75. Stock. Sorry about the camera-phone quality shot.
> 
> So, do I remove the reflectors and the plastic cassette guard?


Yeah, get rid of that stuff. Also, Felt frames have a "made in Taiwan" sticker. Take it off.

Did you get fitted? That saddle is really tilted...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

here's my Felt....


----------



## sabbathu

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Did you get fitted? That saddle is really tilted...


No, I haven't. I didn't even notice the tilt until you said it  
I've only ridden it for about 20 minutes since I took it home and I'm not really sure how a road bike is supposed to feel. I've been riding a 5" trail bike for the last couple of years. I'll try some different saddle positions until I can get it fitted correctly.


----------



## S2H

Bocephus Jones II said:


> here's my Felt....


Nerd.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Nerd.


cruisers rule dood.


----------



## S2H

Bocephus Jones II said:


> cruisers rule dood.


That saddle looks like a San Marco Regal.


----------



## KMan

*2006 Felt F2C*

This is my F2C. Ordered it back in December and took delivery in February. Was off the bike sick for 3 weeks and just as I started getting better I threw my back out for another 2 weeks. Off the bike a total of 5 weeks. I have about 3-4 shorter rides on the bike....about 30 miles each which I spent a lot of time trying to get the fit dialed in. I had to replace the bar and stem right away as they were the wrong size for me (If you want them, the bar and stem are on Ebay right now). Replaced with Ritchie WCS. Tires for racing will be yellow Pro Race 2's. Did the Icycle (metric) Century this past weekend (66miles), we averaged 19.2mpg. Bike felt great and I was more refreshed at the end than I have ever been in the past doing this ride (and this includes being off the bick for so much time). Over all a great bike and the more I get to ride the better I think it will get. I wish I could afford some Zipps as this bike would just fly with a set.
The Cannondale is the bike it replaced.

KMan


----------



## S2H

*Behind the front brake...*



KMan said:


> This is my F2C. Ordered it back in December and took delivery in February. Was off the bike sick for 3 weeks and just as I started getting better I threw my back out for another 2 weeks. Off the bike a total of 5 weeks. I have about 3-4 shorter rides on the bike....about 30 miles each which I spent a lot of time trying to get the fit dialed in. I had to replace the bar and stem right away as they were the wrong size for me (If you want them, the bar and stem are on Ebay right now). Replaced with Ritchie WCS. Tires for racing will be yellow Pro Race 2's. Did the Icycle (metric) Century this past weekend (66miles), we averaged 19.2mpg. Bike felt great and I was more refreshed at the end than I have ever been in the past doing this ride (and this includes being off the bick for so much time). Over all a great bike and the more I get to ride the better I think it will get. I wish I could afford some Zipps as this bike would just fly with a set.
> The Cannondale is the bike it replaced.
> 
> KMan


Get that "Made in Taiwan" sticker off of there!!!


----------



## Cruzer2424

Ahh. Nuts. I got a few of those.

One is currently en route from CA. The other is in pieces in my living room. I'll try to get pictures sometime soon!

One is black- 05 F55. Ripped up and rebuilt a million times. Only frame is stock. DA/Velocity Fusion wheels, Ultegra shifters, FSA bar/stem/seatpost, ultegra crank. 58CM

Weighs about 16.5.

The second one is an 05 F65- again. Ripped up and rebuilt a million times- a little more stock than the F55... has stock bars/stem/wheels/crank. Shifters are tiagra. der is 105. FSA seatpost


----------



## sdkwan

2005 F60 w/ Speedplay X2, Specialized Alias saddle and GP4000 tires. Hopefully with new wheels soon...


----------



## asandoval1

*Get rid of those reflectors!!*

Dude, your ride is sweet! Don't ruin it with those reflectors! Get hem the heck off!!


----------



## sdkwan

asandoval1 said:


> Dude, your ride is sweet! Don't ruin it with those reflectors! Get hem the heck off!!



Thanks for the advise. I didnt realize they were even on the bike until someone else mentioned it to me this weekend, so now they are off.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cereal_Killer

*05 F-80*

Here's my '05 F-80. 58 cm, FSA Gossamer crank from an '05 F-70, black 105 rear der., 105 front der., Salsa stem and handlebar, MTB Speed V saddle, and Time ATAC mountain pedals (yeah, I know, but it's all I had. Can't afford road shoes/pedals yet). I know the stem looks pretty upright, but with resent back problems, this helped a lot. And the saddle is kinda pointed down a little bit, but tweaking it every ride.


----------



## Cruzer2424

HERE IS ONE OF THEM!

The other... is somewhere on ebay.


----------



## Ridgetop

*Like the bars and tape selection*

So, are those the original wheels with labels removed? I need to change out my stem and bars also. Just been slow to do so. Really like the bike and have been very happy with my "aluminum can" and feel it was money really well spent. Here's my bike from a ride on Saturday.


----------



## S2H

Cruzer2424 said:


> HERE IS ONE OF THEM!
> 
> The other... is somewhere on ebay.


Nice, now just get matching cages.


----------



## Cruzer2424

Ridgetop said:


> So, are those the original wheels with labels removed? I need to change out my stem and bars also. Just been slow to do so. Really like the bike and have been very happy with my "aluminum can" and feel it was money really well spent. Here's my bike from a ride on Saturday.


Nope. Actually they're DA hubs, with velocity fusion rims. 2x in the rear, radial in the front.

Now that you mention it, they_ really_ look like the stock wheels. lol.

Oh yeah. FSA bar/stem combo. The stock setup is heavy as SIN!


----------



## Cruzer2424

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Nice, now just get matching cages.


No way man. I'm a college student. Another carbon cage at 50 bucks? lol. I lose the alloy one during the important crits. I usually only take one bottle half full bottle (I'm an optomist ) anyway.


----------



## S2H

Cruzer2424 said:


> No way man. I'm a college student. Another carbon cage at 50 bucks? lol. I lose the alloy one during the important crits. I usually only take one bottle half full bottle (I'm an optomist ) anyway.


Sell the carbon one on eBay and buy a 2nd alloy.


----------



## bahueh

*what?*



Cruzer2424 said:


> Nope. Actually they're DA hubs, with velocity fusion rims. 2x in the rear, radial in the front.
> 
> Now that you mention it, they_ really_ look like the stock wheels. lol.
> 
> Oh yeah. FSA bar/stem combo. The stock setup is heavy as SIN!


I'm not sure by what scale you gage your opinion, but my stock F55 (54cm) is 16.6 pounds, with the 1700 gram Easton wheelset...I wouldn't call it a boat anchor...Zipp 303 or Elan Primas would make it a lightweight...


----------



## Ridgetop

I think he may have meant the bars and stem. You can save some weight there definitely. My bike is like yours, about 17lbs. But I could squeeze another 100grams or more off by switching the bars and stem.


----------



## Cruzer2424

bahueh said:


> I'm not sure by what scale you gage your opinion, but my stock F55 (54cm) is 16.6 pounds, with the 1700 gram Easton wheelset...I wouldn't call it a boat anchor...Zipp 303 or Elan Primas would make it a lightweight...



Errm. Yeah. As far as bikes go, sub-17 is pretty damn good. 

But as far as bars/stems go, its pretty bad. I bought the FSA RD200's because I bent the Felt ones. When I pulled them off and held them together, it was amazing how heavy the stock ones felt.


----------



## Cruzer2424

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Sell the carbon one on eBay and buy a 2nd alloy.


Bite me. :ciappa:


----------



## 7rider

*And now for something completely different*

'05 SR-81 - 
It's a great little bike - only regret is that I didn't go for the SR-71 with the better components and the compact crank (rather than the triple). Unfortunately, Felt discontinued their "flat bar" road bikes after this model year, citing "poor sales."
Since this is my commuter, I'd like to say it's not my primary ride - that would be posted in the Seven forum - but if it weren't for commuting, I would get precious little riding in. Just not enough time after work, and not enough days in a weekend.


----------



## DoubleTap

*flexy cranks*



stalter said:


> Those RPM cranks are made by FSA. They were ok but too flexy for me. The Ultegra was a smart choice. I am a pretty heavy guy 5'10" 205.


I just replaced the bottom bracket with a shimano UN73 BB. It took most of the flexiness out of the cranks. 

TT


----------



## S2H

DoubleTap said:


> I just replaced the bottom bracket with a shimano UN73 BB. It took most of the flexiness out of the cranks.
> 
> TT


Is that Ultegra level? 

Did it really make a very noticable difference? I would have thought the cranks themselves were the cause of the squishiness.


----------



## DoubleTap

*Tiagra or 105*

I think the shimano bb un73 is tiagra or 105 level. 

Yes, the difference was very significant. Stability on this bike is greatly improved. My riding buddies said they saw me out of the saddle more yesterday than the entire year. 

TT


----------



## fouadaswad

*F60*

Mine. new wheels. Rigida DPX Rims, Shimano hubs, DT Swiss spokes.


----------



## 4bykn

No photos yet, but I'm riding a new F4C. Will take some shots when I'm tired of riding it!


----------



## konaken

*Team Issue Felt*

This is the bike I've been racing all year. Full Dur Ace Easton Tempest II wheels. About 17 lbs for a 58cm.

You can see other team bikes at this address.

http://www.clemmonsbicycle.com/racing photos.htm


----------



## Thomas23

*Felt F4C '06*

Is it possible to actually be in love with a bike? Yeah - I think so. Just bought this and only have about 50 miles on it, but what a ride! I have an old bike from the 70's or 80's and had an opportunity to ride a friends Felt. I was hooked! This is stock with no modifications, but pedals... I still love the old steel bike, too...


----------



## stalter

Nice looking Felts everyone. I sold my 04 F80 and now have an 06 F55 on the way! 

Man I can't wait!

Later,
Stalter


----------



## HardCharger

*'05 F70 - the "Yellow Jacket"*

Here's my ride, the '05 F70 "Yellow Jacket." Can't get enough saddle time on this baby...

Aftermarket stuff to date: Forte' stem, Specialized BG saddle & Hot Dot rear flasher, Shimano A-520 pedals, Profile Design Kages, Hurricane mini-pump, Trans-it wedge seat pack w/tools, & a Cateye Micro Wireless computer. Plus a few bits of colored plastic tape thrown in for good measure. Very tasty...


----------



## Kennedy

Here's my baby. Just put on the yellow tape about a month ago and customized the cages. By "customized", I mean, I bought John Deere/warning sign yellow Krylon and put on about 4 coats. New wheels (prolly Neuvation) are next, then maybe a carbon seatpost. It has the sweatguard on it because I rode the trainer yesterday and left it on. I find that it acutally comes in handy.


----------



## RSPDiver

I do enjoy this bike!


----------



## volleybrad

Just picked her up this week. '06 F5C.
Easton Orion II's
I haven't gotten my pedals in the mail yet (black Egg Beater C's)


----------



## hechoendetroit




----------



## iliveonnitro

*Felt F75*

My F75 (hack shots). It will have new wheels (and white bar tape) on it next week! Shorter (bontrager ) stem, FSA Pro front chainrings, Edge 305, Look pedals. I weighed the seat to exactly 225g so I'm having a tough time giving it up.

*EDIT* Can anyone recommend a comfortable bar setup? I seem to spend most of my time 2" above the hoods. Should I tilt my bars up, move up the shifters, or something else?


----------



## Ridgetop

Try rotating the bars up a little. The felt bars are kind of annoying. I still don't know if I like mine. I aimed the end plugs at the rear hubs and it helped a lot.


----------



## S2H

Ridgetop said:


> Try rotating the bars up a little. The felt bars are kind of annoying. I still don't know if I like mine. I aimed the end plugs at the rear hubs and it helped a lot.


That's how mine be.


----------



## terbennett

I have an '05 F55 and an '05 F80 (can't pull a kids trailer with a carbon rear). Unfortunately, my laptop is down but I will send pics of both of these black marauders as sometime this week. It's a warranty issue and they tell me that I should get my new one no later than next Friday. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## terbennett

Also, the Made in Taiwan stickers were removed.


----------



## biker_boy

Can anyone remove that band sticker that covers the carbon/aluminum junction and take a picture of it? I've always wondered how they got that joint so smooth...


----------



## S2H

Cool. Now lose the pink tape.


----------



## Cruzer2424

*posted this in another forum...*

BUT it's a Felt.

It's SCHWEET.

And just for you S2H, i skipped out on the carbon/alu tandem cages on my old felts (wow, I've had 3 excluding this one... 4 including my Felt Shot bike), and went with 2 alloy cages.


----------



## Cruzer2424

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Cool. Now lose the pink tape.


:ciappa:


----------



## terbennett

Here's my 2005 F55. I'll post a pic of my soon-to-be Ultegra-equipped F80 soon.


----------



## r500titus

Hi guys,
here is my Felt F55.


----------



## iliveonnitro

r500titus said:


> Hi guys,
> here is my Felt F55.


What's with the blue fork on a black bike? Didn't yo' mama teach you how to match?

You have the same saddle bag as me. It sucks. I gutted my old saddle bag (which broke), took the hard plastic insert and glued it inside the new bag. It now holds its shape, doesn't look hideous, and doesn't fall through the clip (I'm sure you know what I'm talking about). Try to find some hard plastic/plexiglass to stuff in there, it'll make a world of difference.


----------



## terbennett

terbennett said:


> Here's my 2005 F55. I'll post a pic of my soon-to-be Ultegra-equipped F80 soon.



Well, it looks like I'll have to back out on my 2005 F80. After 14 months and 9618 miles, the frame cracked at the right rear dropout near the rear hanger. My LBS left a message with Felt on Monday. They never returned the call. Tuesday, my new frame arrives at the LBS via UPS- no questions asked. How's that for customer service?!!! Since the F80 is no longer made, I get a 2007 F85 frame. Same frame, except it's only available in red. Red?!! I bought a black F80. The F90s were red back in 2005. The frame has been sitting because I have ordered the Ultegra group and we are waiting for it to arrive. I don't want to pay for labor later to put on Ultegra if they have to install my old well worn Tiagra/ 105 components on new frame for free anyway.


----------



## mtnbikej

*Wife's new F4*

Just built this up about 2 weeks ago for the wife. UPgrade from her 2004 F60. Kept the 240/DT RR1.1 wheels and profile carbon bar from the old bike. Also threw on some red anodized chainrings that someone had left at the shop.


----------



## BunnV

*2005 F55*

Most of my riding partners paid at least double for their Sevens and Serottas but I still kick their a$ses with my $1800 Felt. LOVE IT!


----------



## PltJett

My new TK2


----------



## volleybrad

update on mine - new crank, handlebars, brakes, saddle, and I de-stickered my wheels.


----------



## lionheartdds

*My '06 Felt F2C*

A bit heavy for a bike of this level and cost. The DA drive train is an absolute disappointment. My Ultegra drive trains on my much cheaper Tirreno Razza 2000 and Leader 736R shifts much more reliably albeit more noisily. Not as steady in a downhill run as my Leader, and not as quick climbing as the much stiffer Leader either, despite being a full pound lighter. But it is a much cushier ride than the Leader, and just a bit more than the Tirreno, but not by much. But I'll take it over the Leader in a century ride any time


----------



## Kisuke

My Felt B2 with custom components.

Frame: Felt B2
Group: Campagnolo Carbon Chorus
Wheels: Campagnolo Zonda with Michelin Pro Race tires.


----------



## BunnV

Kisuke said:


> My Felt B2 with custom components.
> 
> Frame: Felt B2
> Group: Campagnolo Carbon Chorus
> Wheels: Campagnolo Zonda with Michelin Pro Race tires.


Looks great! I love the wheels and the group. :thumbsup: Didn't it come with aero bars? You didn't mention if your changed them or not. Do you use it for triathlons, or just an aero style road bike?


----------



## lionheartdds

Sweet! TT bike in regular road trim. I've thought of doing that with a Felt DA (2005) model that I got outbid on a week ago on ebay. Glad to see someone else do it first. Good job on your bike.


----------



## Kisuke

Thanks  Haven't bought TT bars for it yet. I bought the frame separately and put the bits from my Lemond Project onto this. I am going to get bolt on aerobars and keep the drops.


----------



## mtb2road

I'm sure we have a few more Felt owners since the last post, so I thought it may be a good time to revive this thread.

Here's my latest toy 
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=52557&cat=2


----------



## volleybrad

Finished building my F1X


----------



## C_T

volleybrad said:


> Finished building my F1X


sweet. looks just like my F55!


----------



## BunnV

volleybrad said:


> Finished building my F1X


Very cool. I've never tried a cross bike. Looks like fun! Post some riding pics when you get a chance!


----------



## thedips

beautiful bikes everyone FELT is a great company... met a rep at a local LBS.. they seemed really cool and down to earth about how they sell their bikes and get customer input when making them... nice value great looks


----------



## BunnV

*Deja Vu*

I posted these pics in another thread before I saw this one...don't mean to be a thread wh0re, but here is my '05 F55. All stock except for the Garmin Edge. Awesome bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## edorwart




----------



## lionheartdds

*My second Felt bike- '06 F3C custom build*

My best bud liked my Dura Ace equipped F2C so much he kept asking to buy it from me, so I gave it to him for his birthday two weeks later. So now I get to use my SRAM equipped F3C that was just hanging on the bike rack. I like the shifting better on SRAM anyway, but I just liked the black and yellow color theme of the F2C better.

'06 F3C frame 54cm ST c-c
Easton EC90 carbon handlebars
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork
Teknix 110mm carbon stem
Cinelli cork handlebar tape
SRAM Force group
F1 ceramics replacing all bearings and bottom bracket
'07 Kysrium ES wheelset
Michelin Pro 2 tires
Continental tubes
Selle Success Kevlar saddle
USE Alien carbon seatpost
Token carbon bottle cages
Token 11-27 cassette (110 gms versus 230 gms for equivalent SRAM 11-28 according to my digital scale)
Token chain
Sickly fast and comfortable ride!!!!
total weight without pedals 15lbs 6 oz., have zero grav titaniums sitting on the shelf that I'm too lazy to swap out with the twice as heavy SRAM brakes, and an Edge full carbon red saddle that's 70 grams lighter than the current Selle saddle, otherwise this baby would be 15 lbs even to match my '06 Team Discovery Madone SSLx.


----------



## mgmoore7

Here is my new felt.

Scored this for $500 including a wireless computer and a like new $175 Giro helmet. It had new wrap and cables and a new seat. Put about 19 miles on it so far. I need to get used to the seat but I stoked so far.


----------



## jhamlin38

that bike for 500 dollars is a sensational deal. That is a STEAL!!! did you use visa, amex, or a GUN?!? Nice job. how d'ya like the pedals?


----------



## mgmoore7

Thanks. I used Benjamin Franklins. It was the kind of deal everyone hopes to get. The seller was the girlfriend of the owner and she did not know what she was selling. Several weeks before I bought it, she listed it at $900 but no takers then she listed it with no pictures and a ad like "road bike for sale, $600 or make me an offer". I inquired, it was the right size, offered $500 and the rest is history. 

I like the pedals fine. I got them like new from ebay for $55. These are my 1st clipless so I don't have anything to compare to.

I have changed the seat now to a specialized and have about 125 miles on the bike. I just put a 90mm stem and adjusted the handlebars a bit. I now feel like I have it tuned to me.


----------



## The Crow

*My Felt FC*

The best carbon frame I've ever owned.
Frame: Felt FC 54cm
Drivetrain: Campag Record
Wheels: Campag Eurus
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon Ti
Fork: Easton EC90
Handlebar and Stem: ITM K-Sword
Seatpost: Thompson Masterpiece
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonia
Tires: Michelin Pro2 Race


----------



## C_T

*2006 Felt F55 w/custom wheels*


----------



## old sport

On the drops of Felt bars, my hands just ran out of bar to hang on to. Just replaced them with a Reynolds bar and stem, in what they call their trad bend. It's more of a mullet, flat and square on top and round on the bottom. Sweet, and cheap.


----------



## Brooks04

*My New Z15 - Photos*

Finally got my new Z15 this week. A little bummed it did not come with the Dura Ace Carbon Clinchers as advertised on their website. I was told Shimano has not made them available yet, so they substituted with the non-carbon version. They did discount $300, so I am okay with it. The bottom line is the bike is perfect. 54cm weighs in at 16.04 lbs with pedals, computer, and bottle cages. Huge upgrade from my '03 Trek 5200. The ride is super smooth - great dampening. Really like the geometry (comfort) on the Z frames.


----------



## iliveonnitro

Brooks04 said:


> Finally got my new Z15 this week. A little bummed it did not come with the Dura Ace Carbon Clinchers as advertised on their website. I was told Shimano has not made them available yet, so they substituted with the non-carbon version. They did discount $300, so I am okay with it. The bottom line is the bike is perfect. 54cm weighs in at 15.04 lbs with pedals, computer, and bottle cages. Huge upgrade from my '03 Trek 5200. The ride is super smooth - great dampening. Really like the geometry (comfort) on the Z frames.


Sexy bike, now flip the stem and kill the spacers. It looks like a touring bike


----------



## jm3

That's the beauty of the Z Geometry - you can have a great performance oriented bike, but you don't have to take an uber-aggressive position if you don't want to. Some of the Felt boys were in the shop this afternoon, and their lead engineer, Jeff, has his Z Bike kitted out with Record and Zipp 202 Tubies - he's set his up long and low, and it's around 13lbs. I love the Z geometry for that reason - you can go either way with it. Great bike Brooks04!


----------



## Brooks04

jm3 said:


> That's the beauty of the Z Geometry - you can have a great performance oriented bike, but you don't have to take an uber-aggressive position if you don't want to. Some of the Felt boys were in the shop this afternoon, and their lead engineer, Jeff, has his Z Bike kitted out with Record and Zipp 202 Tubies - he's set his up long and low, and it's around 13lbs. I love the Z geometry for that reason - you can go either way with it. Great bike Brooks04!


I bought the Z geometry for performance and comfort. I find my performance is best with a little more comfort vs aggressive position. It's not like I'm sitting straight up on the bike like a touring bike. If I ever get in better shape I can always set it up a little more aggressive. Thats the beauty of the Z Greometry.

Unfortunately, I don't think I will ever get in better shape unless I do some drasitc dieting, which I just don't see myself doing. I am 48 years old 5'10" and weigh 190lbs. I have been riding for many years and rode around 2500 miles last year and my weight and gut always stay the same. The fact is I still love riding bikes and it is the only exercise I actually enjoy and can stick with. I know if I didn't ride I would be much larger than I am now.


----------



## BunnV

Brooks04 said:


> I am 48 years old 5'10" and weigh 190lbs. I have been riding for many years and rode around 2500 miles last year and my weight and gut always stay the same. .


I was about the same (40's 5'11" 189 lbs) and the thing that worked for me was running. I weigh 156 now. It took about a year.... and yes, it sucked to run at first but now I actually like it. What really helped me was to run with some guys that were already runners. I would have never done it on my own.


----------



## spinwax

My 2008 F2. 

I am still working on stem heights, etc, and I need to level my saddle. The bike is awesome. Pretty light at 15.9lbs with pedals and cages. I couldn't believe it came with the new 08 Ksyrium SL wheels. 










My crappy artistic shot of it on the trainer in our cocktail lounge...


----------



## Fivethumbs

Nice looking bike...looks like a race bike should.


----------



## mtnbikej

Well after having to get my Felt F60 warrantied, I figured it was time to take the step to carbon......I was really only looking for one of the lower end carbon frames, but was offered this Felt F1 frame at a great price in place of the warranty frame.

So I went for it. Bought a bike we had on the floor and stripped it for parts.......that frame, wheels and my old parts will be up for sale later this week.

I needed the drivetrain, fork, headset and seatpost. I already had the DT 1450 wheels and had planned to jump to a carbon bar.....Bontrager Race X Lite.


So now I finally have a carbon road bike with all the goodies....DuraAce 10 spd shifters and derailluers, Ultegra cranks, 105 brakes.

Took it out on it's maiden voyage last Sunday......wow, should have gone to carbon a long time ago. It is amazing how smooth this thing rides.

16.7 lbs before the bottle cages were installed.


----------



## Kisuke

Updated my B2 with some new bars 



















Slideshow of the bikeporn

Going on the test ride tomorrow to test out the new bars and make any adjustments required. Then after that I'll take the bike to have the steerer shortened if required.


----------



## darthcheese

oh just kidding...









here is the required white garage door shot...got this on tuesday after riding a trek with more relaxed geometry for about a year...got fitted and the guy who did it says that he will remove the spacers and flip the stem as i get used to the frame and get a little more flexible...did 2 25 milers so far and wow...like butter on a hot roll...smooth. all stock except for the fizik arione im demo'ing


----------



## edorwart

Here is my latest build up. 2007 Felt FC, I just got the frame this morning and all I have left to do is put on the chain and adjust the derailleurs. I took all the parts off of my 2006 Felt F4C (the frame set is now for sale if anyone is interested 60cm). While all the parts were off I weighed everything down to the bottle cages and bolt, computer, pedals, everything and the whole build should be 16.61 pounds. I have a set of Ergott custom wheels on order which are to weigh @ 1345g. and a pair of Michelin Pro Race 3's coming so I sould be able to drop around another 200g in its final configuration. 

I will post better photos when I can get it out in the daylight.










2006 60cm F4C up for sale.

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/'><img src='https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/2478/1005027di5.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## brentster

Why did you trade out the frames? Just curious.


----------



## mtnbikej

brentster said:


> Why did you trade out the frames? Just curious.



The FC is lighter than the F4C and has a higher grade of carbon.


----------



## edorwart

mtnbikej said:


> The FC is lighter than the F4C and has a higher grade of carbon.


That and the fact that I cant seem to leave things alone. I used to hotrod cars and now I have a 2 year old daughter I sold my car and have a bike so it has become my new hotrod!

And the unpainted cabon looks great!


----------



## edorwart

mtnbikej said:


> The FC is lighter than the F4C and has a higher grade of carbon.


The 60 CM F4C Frame, seatclamp, rear derailleur hanger and shift cable adjusters and lower guide combined weighed 1512g. The same combo of parts on the FC weighed 1267g and while that is only 245g the FC frame will be stiffer as the cabon is a higher grade.


----------



## plussa

Here's my F1X


----------



## brentster

Sweet ride. Those aren't bottle cages are they? They look more like bottle straps. lol


----------



## BunnV

plussa said:


> Here's my F1X


Almost looks too nice to get dirty!:thumbsup:


----------



## plussa

brentster said:


> Sweet ride. Those aren't bottle cages are they? They look more like bottle straps. lol


They're Tune Wasserträgers. Very light and hold the bottles very well, sometimes even too tightly 

I'm thinking of upgrading the groupset this summer, maybe a mix of Red and Force.... Ultegra has never felt as accurate as the X.9 / X.0 mix in in my mtb.


----------



## brentster

*My F3C*


































New wheels added last week. Jury's still out on them.


----------



## xstandupx

Here is my 2004 F65
Full ultegra group w/ fsa gossamer crankset
selle italia gel flow carbon seat
michelin pro race tires in blue
Getting rid of the ugly bar tape soon. 

<a href="https://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/sweetcreme/?action=view&current=Mybike.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/sweetcreme/Mybike.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## zoomtt

Here is my 08 F4 
Ultegra SL group (except brakes)
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels

Added/Upgraded:
12-27 Dura ace cassette
Fizik Arione saddle
Blackburn Camber carbon cages
Speedplay Zeros
Maxxis Xenith "Hors Categorie" 130 PSI tires
carbon head spacers
Cateye Strada Wireless


----------



## Kisuke

My Felt B2 90% complete. Still to add Zipp 999 wheelset *drewls*


----------



## edorwart

<img src="https://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3715/img1275yg9.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />



















2007 Felt FC 60cm
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
Felt SM-1 Seatpost
Kestrel EMS Pro SL Bars 44cm
Sram Red Crankset 53/39 with Red ceramic BB
Sram Red 11/23 Cassette
Sram Force Front Derailleur
Sram Force Rear Derailleur with ceramic upgrade
Sram Force Brakes
Sram 1090R Chain
Ritchey WCS 4 Axis Stem
Ritchey WCS Peloton Road Pedals
Ritchey WCS Protocol Wheels with Ceramic Bearings
Maxxis Super-thin Tubes
Michelin Pro Race3 Tires
Easton EC90 Aero Fork
Cane Creek Solo IS Headset
Zipp Ti Quick Releases
Karbona Bottle Cages
Cateye Micro Wirless Computer
Deda Handlebar Tape
Gore Ride-on Cables

15.86 pounds ready to ride with everything listed above.

Erik


----------



## brentster

15.86 pounds??????????? My new Eastons are towards the lightest wheels you can buy and mine is 17.5

That's great man.


----------



## edorwart

Yeah, I had it hanging on the scale before I took the picture. The FC frame is the same weight as a F2. The Sram Red shifters are really light and I chose a buck of componets that are really light but not crazy light and expensive. 

The tires are 200g per tire and the tubes are light @ 60g.

The seat post is @ 145g and the seat 135.

The bars are sub 200g

Pedals @ 275g etc. etc.

The fork being an aero fork is @ 400 g. which is still light comparaed to most stock forks.

I am pretty happy!

Erik


----------



## edorwart

Although the 1st picture is a little grainy, you can see the whole bike to make sure I am not hold it up!


----------



## random hero

I just picked up a couple Felt roadbikes for the wife & I, i got her an 08 FW40 and i picked up an 2004 Felt 65 off craigslist for dirt cheap! Today was my first day on a road bike and i have to say what a blast, im a motorcross-mountain bike guy, but this was a blast.. did a nice 25 mile ride today, and im hooked! Couple pics of the bikes, better ones to come!


----------



## Schlim

Felt F15 custom build from scratch
58cm Easton Scandium frame
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork 
Easton EC90 carbon bar
Full Dura Ace 9sp double drivetrain
Ultegra brakes
Campagnolo Proton wheelset
Michelin Pro2 Race tires
Fizik Aliante Ti rail saddle
Felt SM-1 carbon seatpost
ITM Luxe stem
Crank Bros Eggbeater SL pedals

I've ridden a lot of road bikes constructed of all sorts of materials, and this scandium ride is absolutely brilliant. The frame feels like it has a kind road vibration dissipation quality. In fact, at 80psi in the Michelins, the bike feels quite well damped over chipseal, but eager to accelerate. 

I've been ridiculously pleased with my bike.


----------



## Schlim

My wife's F65 with Shimano Ultegra wheelset.


----------



## zoomtt

added new wheels this weekend 
Mavic Ksyrium SL


----------



## Juanfco3

My new F2 and the XRP wheals I'll be using


----------



## jpptrb

*Training & Racing*

My Felt - used mainly for tri. The Rolf Vigors are the training wheels, and I'll be installing the Zipp VumaQuad ceramic bearing crankset tomorrow!
(If it ever gets sunny here in Oregon, I'll take a better picture.)


----------



## brentster

That looks like something Batman would have. Incredible


----------



## Glynis27

Here is my '07 F1X. I picked it over the F55 I was looking at because as someone who doesn't race, the ability to run wider tires and have a bit more durability is nice. It is currently on Schwalbe Marathon Plus tires in 700x28 which are 740g each! I don't get flats, but I won't lie, they do take a while to spin up. Hoping to have the money this summer to get a second, lighter wheelset with some lighter tires. Thinking of CX-33 rims with yet unknown hubs.


----------



## edorwart




----------



## jcnoble5

*S22*

Not as cool as the DA above, but here is my '07 S22. Everything is pretty much stock, well until the second pic!

Before..
View attachment 126766


After...
View attachment 126767


----------



## traumabill

*My Z1*

Here it is:


----------



## brentster

Holy cr*p that's nice!

WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## williamkwong

07 F75 Tour of CA, pink Crank Bros Quattros


----------



## ted_ward




----------



## edorwart

edorwart said:


>


FYI,

This frame with a 1 month old Easton SLX fork is for sale in the classified section of this website.

Erik


----------



## VoodooCadillac

*SR-71 for commuting*

SR-71 bought in February, 2005. 7300 miles of commuting so far. Love it! Ride rain (snow) or shine. FSA 50/34 compact crank with dura-ace rear derailleur. Came with some low end Shimano wheels - but they're still going - had to have the rear wheel bearings replaced once. Also came with cheesy suspension seat post and adjustable stem that I ditched ASAP. It's fast for a commuter bike.


----------



## jasper9

my new '08 F75. totally stock as i have had it less than 24 hours


----------



## spinwax

A few updates since the last post months ago. Still playing with stem height so the steerer tube is hanging out. 

08F2 Full DA including pedals.
KCNC skewers
KCNC Jockey Wheels
FSA Pro Wing Bar
FSA OS-115 Stem 
Specialized Toupe Team, now replaced with a Team Edition SLR Flow.

15.65lbs with cages and pedals. Size 58. 

Wheels and bike is for sale.


----------



## mikespug

Out with the old...









And in with the new...


----------



## plussa

Here's my Felt F1Xed gear cycloross...  17,6lbs as pictured, size 57.
Isn't afraid of mud and doesn't rattle in the rocks


----------



## MattS

Just got my F65 frame in yesterday....can't wait to start building it up.


----------



## BigEZFrench

*F80...yessir*

Found a stock '06 F80 on ebay for $550 and have added a couple things since....Had never heard of Felt before but the paint was FIRE! (it does chip pretty easily though...). Schweet ride.


----------



## garbec

*New F3-SL*

Couple of tweaks to an F3-SL - shown with the race wheels.... Great riding bike!


----------



## Schlim

garbec said:


> Couple of tweaks to an F3-SL - shown with the race wheels.... Great riding bike!


Beautiful! What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## jasper9

wheels?! pbbt... what kind of CAGES are thouse?! :thumbsup:


----------



## garbec

Thanks!! Wheels are Neuvation C50 Carbon Clinchers and the cages are Arundel Trident Carbon Matte Black.


----------



## BigEZFrench

Nice, I figured those might be some stealth Neuvations...haha I might take off a pair or 2 of stickers myself...do you have any experience with the R28 Aero4's (what I have on the F80)? Those are my first set of "deeper" more "aero" wheels, just curious to know how the C50s ride in comparison. Are they durable enough to train on?


----------



## garbec

They are great wheels, especially for the price - fun to race on and IMO they look great, especially stealth. I'm sure they are durable enough to train on, but I'm not sure I would want to. They are a very fast, but stiff ride. I wouldn't want to do long training hours on them. Also, they are a snug fit as far as mounting tires go and I wouldn't want to be wrestling my tire back on after a tube replacement out on the road. I've never ridden the R28's, but my guess would be that they are a bit more compliant than the C50's - probably the best of both worlds. I use a high spoke count, more traditional 3 and 2 cross lacing for training. Enjoy the R28's.


----------



## ManoloCRX

Not the best pic, but this is my felt.


----------



## BigEZFrench

Nice crankset, is that stock? That's a mean-looking bike, makes me want to upgrade to the carbon series...


----------



## garbec

Very Nice... Love the Blue!


----------



## ManoloCRX

BigEZFrench said:


> Nice crankset, is that stock? That's a mean-looking bike, makes me want to upgrade to the carbon series...


Isn't stock, is a compact FSA K-force (50-38) 175mm



> Very Nice... Love the Blue!


:thumbsup:


----------



## frtucker

*2008 F2*

I've had this bike since end of October 2007 - it has been a great bike - I've logged nearly 4000 miles on this bike.


----------



## ppinoc

n00b to RBR. Here's my Felt FC. Just got an F15X, but no pics yet


----------



## frtucker

*felt f15x*

How do you like the f15x? I've seen the pictures on their website. It appears that Felt is really trying to break into the cyclocross market with three new bikes. I've talked to guys that have the f1x and they really like it. I'm riding a Surly crosscheck and it's nice, but I've thought of possibly going with something else - and considering Felt.


----------



## johnalex

2008 Felt F5
Campagnolo Centaur Carbon

nothing better then campy and felt


----------



## ppinoc

frtucker said:


> How do you like the f15x? I've seen the pictures on their website. It appears that Felt is really trying to break into the cyclocross market with three new bikes. I've talked to guys that have the f1x and they really like it. I'm riding a Surly crosscheck and it's nice, but I've thought of possibly going with something else - and considering Felt.


So far I love it. It's pretty much race ready as it comes stock. The only things I will be changing are the chain rings and using sew-ups for race days. It comes stock with an Ultegra SL compact 50/34. I was riding with one of the guys that specd this build this morning and he said they wanted to go with more appropriate gearing (something like 38/46) but that Shimano wouldn't supply them for OEM. I will probably swap out for a 38/46 set-up or go to a single. The stock wheels are actually pretty light and sturdy, but I'll be running Easton EC90s for the races. Everything else on this bike is very nice and well thought out. I haven't weighed mine, but I'm guessing it's in the 17.5 lbs range for a 57cm. I've had mine about a month and gotten in a few races and training days in on it, and have nothing to gripe about.


----------



## terbennett

You guys have seen my '05 F55. now heres my '05 F80 replacement frame. I couldn't stick with 9 speed Tiagra so I upgraded it like I said. Only I got an unbeatable price on a 105 10 speed group so I sold the Ultegra group on ebay as soon as it arrived. You can see my 105 triple crank with Dura Ace chainrings (left over from when I was toying with the idea of swapping my F55s double FSA to a triple Dura Ace). The only things left from the '05 F80 are the carbon fork, the handlebars, the headset, and those crappy Wellgo pedals (considering Look KEO Sprints). Everything else has been replaced. I wish Felt had replaced it with that dark pewter that was on my '05 F80. That was a beautiful color. Oh well, you can't have everything.

The '05 F80 before the frame cracked on the chainstay at the rear dropout:










The warranty replacement F85 frame:


----------



## MattS

I recently finished up my F65. It is a combo of 105 and Ultegra, with Easton Vista SL wheels.


----------



## jamesnord

Here is my new 09 F3SL


----------



## brentster

That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now get that silly disc thing off the back wheel. lol


----------



## jamesnord

I took it off the next morning  This is the first road bike I have had, took it out for a long ride this weekend and it was just amazing. 

See back wheel sans dork disc below..


----------



## summitseeker

Curbside - slightly modified


----------



## berdswerd

Need to get this back up top.

Had my F4 about a week now.


----------



## ppinoc

I've had this for just over a month now, best bike I've ever owned :thumbsup: .


----------



## AWILSON

Here are my Felts, next bike will be something else just because my LBS stopped selling Felt. Anyway these are 08 F75 and 09 F35x (sorry for the bad phone pic)


----------



## UpStroke




----------



## UpStroke

UpStroke said:


>


The Yellow pedals are now gone


----------



## harprider

This is all I got now. I'm working on the build.


----------



## z28z34man

hi i'm new here but here is my 09 F85 










Its my first nice bike and i absolutely love it. I have about 200 miles on it so far and I cant wait to but more on it.

Man most of you guys have some really nice bikes i am seriously having some bike envy rite now.


----------



## "WU"

*Ar4*

I got the bike to match my wheels....


----------



## terbennett

Welcom Z28Z34Man!!! I have an F85 also, If you really want to make it look sharp, go with a new wheelset when you get around to it.It will do wonders to the appearance and ride of your bike. That bike came with a pretty decent wheelset already. It just looks a little bland. No worries. I went with a pair of Neuvation M28 Aeros and they've been great. I also have a pair of Velocity Deep Vs and those are bomb proof. If you are under 200 lbs, consider a lighter wheelset. Keep you CXPs as back up wheels because they are good wheels. I made the mistake of selling my OEMs and had to buy a new set of back up wheels. Your stock wheels are much better than my original wheels though. The CXP 22 are the bomb proof wheel for heavier riders and commuters alike. All of this eye candy can bring about envy, but you have eye candy in that F85. Welcome to the Felt family and this forum. You'll thank me later.


----------



## z28z34man

a new set of wheels is definitely on the short list. I am looking for something bomb proof, with as low of a rolling resistance as possible, and is repairable. The sad thing is I might spend more on a wheel set than I did on the bike.


----------



## plussa

I got the wheels to match my bike... somewhat.


----------



## Clootie

Old pic of my 08 F75 the first day I got it...swapped the brakes to "moto" configuration and re-wrapped the bars in red, threw some mtb pedals I had sitting around to test it out in the drive way.










Next up the "pain machine" aka 07 Felt Ethic. I take this to the local skate park pretty regularly almost guaranteeing that I am the oldest guy at the park.


----------



## quanster42

drool...


----------



## quanster42

*new AR4*

Full SRAM RED groupset...16.92 lbs (7.67 kg)

and now with 404s


----------



## theychosenone

My AR2 is finally here!!


----------



## terbennett

You've seen pics of my F55 and F85. Here's my '09 Felt with the FA frame.


----------



## fa63

'06 Felt F75 with '09 SRAM Rival, Dura Ace crankset, TRP 920 brakes, Deda 215 handlebar, Syntace F99 stem, and Easton Circuit wheels:



















17.6 lbs.


----------



## traumabill

*Update - Switched to Campy 10 speed*

Here's my Z1 now sporting Campy - mostly Chorus with Record Shifters: Edge 68's to follow

Bill


----------



## The Clyde

Here's my current ride....two more races on her, then it's time for a new one (2010).

http://bp3.blogger.com/_KMnDBzpPHpM/SJYqlwycPAI/AAAAAAAAAdE/DPJCgdJ7_Zs/s1600-h/Picture+12.jpg


----------



## brown2404

Today is delivery day on my first road bike. After a lot of research on entry level road bikes (riding everything the LBS had in stock and countless hours on the internet) I decided on a slightly used 2006 Felt F75 instead of a new F95 or Z100. I know it doesn't compare to some of the pieces or art that are posted in this thread, but I will have to post a picture once I get it and have it adjusted.


----------



## terbennett

Here's a better photo of my '09 Felt FA without the blue tires. Looks a lot nicer huh?


----------



## felt_roadie

Just brought it home... picked up the crash replacement frame this morning and worked on it at the shop to get her road ready. 15.5 w/ race wheels and 16 as shown. Minor fit adjustments to take care of, but I can't wait to get it out on the road tomorrow!


----------



## Pirx

*F1 Sl*

Here's my F1. Campy Super Record, Campy Shamal Ultra wheels, Deda stem and seatpost, Felt Carbon 1.1 bar, Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow saddle, Look Keo Carbon TI HM pedals. Less than 15lbs ready to ride with pedals. I'm UCI-legal once I put the computer on the bike.


----------



## BunnV

Pirx said:


> Here's my F1. Campy Super Record, Campy Shamal Ultra wheels, Deda stem and seatpost, Felt Carbon 1.1 bar, Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow saddle, Look Keo Carbon TI HM pedals. Less than 15lbs ready to ride with pedals. I'm UCI-legal once I put the computer on the bike.


Sweet! I like the look of the red rear tire with the black front tire. :thumbsup:


----------



## WI B16

Started doing tri's this summer so I picked this up about a month ago
a stock B16 untill I'm sure I really want tp pursue this more.


----------



## felt_roadie

All done up


----------



## felt_roadie




----------



## MaddSkillz

Nice ride Felt_Roadie!


----------



## hoopingkld

My F55 just completed but i need to upgrade to Sram Rival or Force Crankset.


----------



## terbennett

Hoopingkld, I'm liking the F55. It's nice to see some aluminum on here every now and then.


----------



## BunnV

hoopingkld said:


> i need to upgrade to Sram Rival or Force Crankset.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3947954790/" title="Picture 294 by bikelovar, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3508/3947954790_71d43f7b98_b.jpg" width="1024" height="785" alt="Picture 294" /></a>


Nice! :thumbsup: 

You don't need to upgrade your crankset until you get rid of the mountain bike pedals and especially the silly clip in flats :blush2: . "Upgrade" to some real road bike pedals and shoes first, then worry about the cranks.


----------



## hoopingkld

BunnV said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> You don't need to upgrade your crankset until you get rid of the mountain bike pedals and especially the silly clip in flats :blush2: . "Upgrade" to some real road bike pedals and shoes first, then worry about the cranks.



Thanks but i already got my Look 3.1 pedal. I just borrow to test ride my baby around the neighborhood. I ordered the R700 compact crank but it doesn't look match with the rest of the group so i probably going either Ultegra SL dark color or Sram Force on fleebay.


----------



## BunnV

hoopingkld said:


> Thanks but i already got my Look 3.1 pedal. I just borrow to test ride my baby around the neighborhood. I ordered the R700 compact crank but it doesn't look match with the rest of the group so i probably going either Ultegra SL dark color or Sram Force on fleebay.


My bad! You and I think alike... I used to have an F55 (great bike). My current bike has SRAM Force and Look pedals- all purchased through "fleebay" as you call it. :thumbsup:

I vote for the SRAM.


----------



## hoopingkld

BunnV said:


> My bad! You and I think alike... I used to have an F55 (great bike). My current bike has SRAM Force and Look pedals- all purchased through "fleebay" as you call it. :thumbsup:
> 
> I vote for the SRAM.



Totally!!!! i'm sold on the Sram and now trying to get rid of the Ultegra. Yours look awesome and match on color as well.

Here is my girl's latest make up after i got Ritchey WCS Streem saddle and put on my newer Ultegra crank. I'm waiting for the Rival to arrive /bidding on another Force but the guy offer me a deal on CL.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3950809740/" title="Picture 303 by bikelovar, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2581/3950809740_b003966c53_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Picture 303" /></a>


----------



## BunnV

hoopingkld said:


> Here is my girl's latest make up after i got Ritchey WCS Streem saddle and put on my newer Ultegra crank. I'm waiting for the Rival to arrive /bidding on another Force but the guy offer me a deal on CL.


Sweet! Looking forward to seeing it with SRAM cranks.


----------



## westekBike

*2010 Felt Z85*

Hey there. I am at the entry-level, but proud to post pics of my Felt Z85. I think it looks sweet.


----------



## BunnV

westekBike said:


> I think it looks sweet.


So do I. :thumbsup:


----------



## lionheartdds

westekBike said:


> Hey there. I am at the entry-level, but proud to post pics of my Felt Z85. I think it looks sweet.


Sweet looking bike! Have you considered either white or red hoods with matching handlebar tape? and of course, a matching Arione saddle after you bling out the handlebars! :thumbsup: 
btw-Nothing wrong with entry level-Shimano 105 isn't it? Besides, unless I am severely mistaken, 105 is actually not entry level (there's Sora and Tiagra below 105). It's almost identical to Ultegra and DA except for materials, weight, and of course, COST.


----------



## westekBike

lionheartdds said:


> Sweet looking bike! Have you considered either white or red hoods with matching handlebar tape? and of course, a matching Arione saddle after you bling out the handlebars! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Many possibilities...hadn't even thought of that 



lionheartdds said:


> btw-Nothing wrong with entry level-Shimano 105 isn't it? Besides, unless I am severely mistaken, 105 is actually not entry level (there's Sora and Tiagra below 105). It's almost identical to Ultegra and DA except for materials, weight, and of course, COST.


Yes, it's 105. It's not exactly entry-level, but compared to the freaking cool bikes above here in this thread...it's toward the bottom of the totem pole. But I was happy to go 105...I heard a saying today that fits me like a glove. "I am too poor to go cheap." 105 seemed a nice balance between cost (as you said) and quality.


----------



## Pirx

westekBike said:


> Yes, it's 105. It's not exactly entry-level, but compared to the freaking cool bikes above here in this thread...it's toward the bottom of the totem pole.


Your 105 group is perfectly fine, However, two pieces of advice:

Get some decent clipless pedals. You'll be glad you did.
For chrissake, loose the reflectors...
Very nice bike otherwise. You did well.


----------



## westekBike

Pirx said:


> Get some decent clipless pedals. You'll be glad you did.


These are fine for now, thanks. I had Speedplay pedals and road shoes but I returned them. I did not enjoy the platform effect, icy float and the fact that I would have destroyed the cleat in about a month. Road-esque MTB shoes and SPD pedals are more comfortable for where I am right now and for the places I will ride and stop.



Pirx said:


> For chrissake, loose the reflectors...


Hmmm...I didn't know that was a red flag. I may take them off then, especially since I understand they really have little safety value anyway. But really, I have no intention of putting on airs. This is where I am right now and if the bike and I don't look race-ready...it's because we're not.

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## lionheartdds

Good for you for sticking to your guns about the pedals:thumbsup: 
I rode on Shimano M424 MTB pedals for a long time. I liked that my Pearl Izumi shoes looked like and walked like regular trail running shoes, but could clip into the Shimano pedals, and that the M424's could be pedalled with regular shoes as well (the clip assembly depresses into the pedal platform with regular shoes). The only drawback was the extra weight and the ribbing I'd get from my riding buddies (it does look a bit odd to have the M424 pedal on a full carbon frame-check my post from 2 years ago on my SRAM equipped F3C), but I'd be laughing at them when we'd stop at a side street cafe for snacks when they'd be flopping and sliding on their roadie shoes.
I have since gotten used to using Shimano road pedals (shimano 105 pedals)-more secure, much better power transfer-especially on the upstroke-but harder on the knees for me. Truthfully, though, I still sometimes have a hard time clipping out at stops (usually at the end of a 50+miler), then I get the brunt of my buddies laughter when I roll over (always land on my arm and shoulder and extend my bike into the air to prevent scuffing my carbon steed on the ground).


----------



## terbennett

lionheartdds said:


> btw-Nothing wrong with entry level-Shimano 105 isn't it? Besides, unless I am severely mistaken, 105 is actually not entry level (there's Sora and Tiagra below 105). It's almost identical to Ultegra and DA except for materials, weight, and of course, COST.



I wish that I heard that about 105 before I upgraded. It would've brought me back down to reality. The hype from other cyclists convinced me to upgrade from 105. My Dura Ace bike shifts the same as my Ultegra bike- which I upgraded from 105. The 105 shifts the same as Ultegra and Dura Ace.


----------



## hoopingkld

BunnV said:


> Sweet! Looking forward to seeing it with SRAM cranks.



There she is completed. I didn't win the Force on Fleebay but got Rival for cheap and looks brand new.


----------



## lionheartdds

terbennett said:


> I wish that I heard that about 105 before I upgraded. It would've brought me back down to reality. The hype from other cyclists convinced me to upgrade from 105. My Dura Ace bike shifts the same as my Ultegra bike- which I upgraded from 105. The 105 shifts the same as Ultegra and Dura Ace.


Cheaper, lasts longer (more steel components-Ultegra and DA start using more aluminum and titanium). I'm starting to look to 105 and ultegra more as I build bikes for my son and wife, and my daughter when she gets a little older.


----------



## hoopingkld

lionheartdds said:


> Cheaper, lasts longer (more steel components-Ultegra and DA start using more aluminum and titanium). I'm starting to look to 105 and ultegra more as I build bikes for my son and wife, and my daughter when she gets a little older.



Agree on the durability, not nescessary on price. You can find bunch of good deals on Ultegra that only cost you as little as $20 more/piece while holding the value when resell. I used Ultegra 6500 and recoup almost everything when upgrade to 6600. 

DA is normally for race/competitive riding since they shave weight and no comparison interms of material, weight, look, and operatability. IMHO. Can't go wrong with DA. Period.


----------



## lionheartdds

lionheartdds said:


> Cheaper, lasts longer (more steel components-Ultegra and DA start using more aluminum and titanium). I'm starting to look to 105 and ultegra more as I build bikes for my son and wife, and my daughter when she gets a little older.


Actually, I just finished a 49cm Leader for my 13 year old son, in Ultegra Ice, American Classic 420 wheels. In another 4 years, I'll build him a DA trimmed carbon beastie, but for now, I'll go cheaper.


----------



## ameijer

Kisuke said:


> My Felt B2 90% complete. Still to add Zipp 999 wheelset *drewls*



Beautiful photograph. Awesome. Did you do some Photoshop changes to the color of the overall photo? Sweet.

(Nice bike too)


----------



## dave699

My new F1SL built up with Di2*. I left the steerer tube a little long in case I was off on the fit. Wheels are the de-stickered TTRs from my B2 Pro.

*Gruppo won in a raffle at Interbike... I didn't pay for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

dave699 said:


> My new F1SL built up with Di2*
> 
> *Gruppo won in a raffle at Interbike... I didn't pay for it. :thumbsup:


Score!


----------



## lockwood1

dave699 said:


> My new F1SL built up with Di2*. I left the steerer tube a little long in case I was off on the fit. Wheels are the de-stickered TTRs from my B2 Pro.
> 
> *Gruppo won in a raffle at Interbike... I didn't pay for it. :thumbsup:


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet ride:thumbsup: 
Enjoy it buddy


----------



## The Clyde

My new baby, picked her up today after having to order her

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_KMnDBzpPHpM/SuZgETLvdxI/AAAAAAAAAw4/1f5ctf10xHY/s1600/IMG_0043.JPG


----------



## eg1vin

I just built her up on Friday and took her on her maiden voyage today.


----------



## The Clyde

Nice eg1vn....that's going to be my spring purchase...either that or a B2...depends on how much I get back from Uncle Sam come tax time.....going to be two new thoroughbreds in my garage for next year.


----------



## eg1vin

The Clyde said:


> Nice eg1vn....that's going to be my spring purchase...either that or a B2...depends on how much I get back from Uncle Sam come tax time.....going to be two new thoroughbreds in my garage for next year.


Nice, I was in the same position, but I thought the B12 was more than enough bike for me as it is. I couldn't be more satisfied with the bike.


----------



## COpedaler

View attachment 182319
I picked up my new, and first, bike today. I had a great ride and enjoyed every minute on my Felt Z70. There sure are many beautiful, top of the line bikes here, but I am proud to represent the "kids" in the large Felt family. And yes, I have taken off the reflectors. Unfortunately I can't afford pedals and shoes right now.


----------



## The Clyde

Nice looking ride, I really like that back triangle color scheme.


----------



## javahound10

*One more. . .*

Cross-posted from the Aluminum Lover thread.

Citizen Racer. . . I race CAT4 & wanted something reliable, rides nice, not to heavy, not to expensive. . . good all-around race bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kawboy8

ppinoc said:


> I've had this for just over a month now, best bike I've ever owned :thumbsup: .


That is sexy as hell man!!


----------



## ameijer

RSPDiver said:


> I do enjoy this bike!


Hey man, that looks like a large bike, judging by the gap between the top and down tubes where they meet the steerer. What size is it, and how tall are you?

(Looking for a big bike myself.)


----------



## hoopingkld

Very nice ride indeed!!!!


----------



## rhgastur

Hi guys,
I have found your forum just a sec ago. I am looking for info about the AR series. I am seeing that several of you have some of this ones. Can you let me know how does this bike climb? I think that it can be perfect for flat roads, but what about climbing?
Please help me...I need info in order to know were to put my euros!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Keith-OH

2006 F75 with my new race wheels.


----------



## hoopingkld

Awesome look!!!!

what with the seatpost? Is that position for Tri?


----------



## Keith-OH

Yes that seatpost moves me up forward into a Tri geometry.


----------



## benton55

Here's my F2C that I picked up off eBay about a month ago. I'm not into cold weather riding, so I'll have to wait for spring to get some good miles!


----------



## cranetechballin

*My Felt F3*


----------



## hoopingkld

Awesome ride!!!!!


----------



## cranetechballin

hoopingkld said:


> Awesome ride!!!!!


Thank you sir. Dress her up Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLRs, 3T Pro Ergonova Handlebars, 3T Team ARX Carbon Steam, and love the SRAM Red DoubleTap..... All the matte black carbon throughout the frame, fork, wheels and spoke looks amazing. The thing rides as smooth and fast as she looks too..


----------



## IanChilders

Finally decided to sell the F75 and get a backup/climber/training bike to go with my AR4.
09 F3SL with full Sram Red, Ritchey WCS Carbon stem and bars, Garmin 705, Speedplay Zero stainless pedals, Bontrager XXX cages, Felt AR3 wheels off my AR4 (will soon be replaced with Easton EA90SLX clinchers).


----------



## brentster

benton55 said:


> Here's my F2C that I picked up off eBay about a month ago. I'm not into cold weather riding, so I'll have to wait for spring to get some good miles!


Very nice. That's IDENTICAL to mine. Just an FYI, the night I brought mine home, I pulled off that yellow police crime scene tape on the top of the seat stay and it looks quite a bit better.

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoopingkld

That is an awesome back up ride. How much you paid for the RED groupos?


----------



## IanChilders

Thanks! I'm not sure on the exact amount for the complete group, because the bike comes stock with the Red shifters and derailleurs, and I managed to get good deals on the other components, which were used by the LBS owner with very few miles and are practically new.


----------



## rward325

*My Girlfriends ZW3*

A few little upgrades









I let them co-habitate








Feather Brakes
























Amazing Wheels for the money!


----------



## Superdave3T

rward325 said:


> A few little upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let them co-habitate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feather Brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing Wheels for the money!


That Mach5 mini-beach cruiser is one rare piece!
-SD


----------



## rward325

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That Mach5 mini-beach cruiser is one rare piece!
> -SD


It is? It is my kids bike and I got it for like $250.00 from Sand Canyon Cyclery. Is it worth more than that? It just sits in my garage and collects dust.


----------



## czacharyasz

figured id keep this post alive and add a few pics of my 09 z35...im planning on a few component upgrades in the near future, but here she is...all stock except for carbon cages and the devo saddle (had to get rid of the horrid felt seat, it works for the time being)


----------



## Weav

That is one nice pool.


----------



## hielovelo

LOL

I agree, that pool is a cracker !!!   

oh yeah, nice bike too.


----------



## czacharyasz

Weav said:


> That is one nice pool.


If you like the pool you should see the rest of the backyard  Kinda messy due to the freak weather we just had the last few days...too bad its my parents house and im only living there for the time being...


----------



## Weav

It's all good. I like the bike too. I know someone who bought an 08 model like yours and loves it, his back especially loves it.


----------



## czacharyasz

yea the relaxed geo definitely helps...this is my first road bike, so i dont have much to compare it too, but im sure itll keep me happy for a while.


----------



## sw150

Nothing special. F85 This is my first road bike so I'm pretty excited. I'm glad I went with a LBS I was thinking about trying an internet bike to save some money. This shop compared to the other 4 or 5 I checked out in town really puts a great effort into customer service. So that alone is worth the extra money. I had to put my other baby into one pic F3000 I love that bike.


----------



## Weav

I like it dude! That aluminum Felt is a nice bike, especially for the price. And that Cannondale F3000 is not too shabby itself.


----------



## terbennett

Weav said:


> I like it dude! That aluminum Felt is a nice bike, especially for the price. And that Cannondale F3000 is not too shabby itself.


+1. F85s are sweet rides. I miss my '08 F85.....


----------



## lagunacat

My F55 about 27 miles out from Carmel on Carmel Valley Road.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Can my new bike play with the road bikes? 

//also have a Felt cruiser

<img src=https://2009.feltracing.com/09/images/catalog/large/8934.png>


----------



## lagunacat

closer look


----------



## enzo355

*here's my big willy*

'09 F3...haven't added much except the selle italia ti saddle, FSA K-wing bars and pro race 3's...which are even more toxic tennis ball green in person. Just rode in the 6 Pillars Century the day before so apologies for the messy top tube...next purchase: Mavic R-SYS wheels (post recall) or Zipp 303's...or both?!

...almost forgot the $5.00 carbon bottle cages from China off eBay...they've held up for over a year, are super light and almost match the Felt carbon weave!


----------



## jeebuss1

*My new bone stock Z85*

Z85
<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://img21.imageshack.us/i/dscn0209cz.jpg/'><img src='https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5246/dscn0209cz.jpg' border='0'/></a>

Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='https://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a><a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://img64.imageshack.us/i/dscn0210q.jpg/'><img src='https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/4823/dscn0210q.jpg' border='0'/></a>

Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='https://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>


----------



## one more hill

enzo355 said:


> '09 F3...haven't added much except the selle italia ti saddle, FSA K-wing bars and pro race 3's...which are even more toxic tennis ball green in person. Just rode in the 6 Pillars Century the day before so apologies for the messy top tube...next purchase: Mavic R-SYS wheels (post recall) or Zipp 303's...or both?!
> 
> ...almost forgot the $5.00 carbon bottle cages from China off eBay...they've held up for over a year, are super light and almost match the Felt carbon weave!



Nice ride! I especially like the toxic green PR3's and Sram Red.


----------



## Camilo

pointer to a photo I posted in another thread in this forum:









2010 Felt ZC frameset w/ 1.2 fork
Ultegra 9 speed triple group (I know, I know, but I like it and had it!) w/ Dura Ace RD
Reynolds Alta Race (aka Aero Comp) wheels
Syntace F99 stem
Easton EC90 Equipe bars
Forte Precision seat post
E3 Form Ti saddle
Time RXS Edge pedals


----------



## rward325

Here is my Wife's Felt 2009 ZW3. She will be joining us on the board shortly. Need to take new pictures of this bike. It now has an Ultegra 6700SL crank, Vittoria Rubino PRo Yellow tires and a Selle Italia Gel Flow Max Ladies Saddle on it.


----------



## Tommymxzx

This is my new F95 with a few upgrades. I have not figured out how to upload the picture directly yet.


----------



## Tommymxzx

*2010 Felt F95*

View attachment 200393


----------



## jermso




----------



## hoopingkld

Man, she is a beauty!!!!!

Where did you get the AC wheels?


----------



## Juanfco3

Ok so what should I go for next? 
XRP wheals now have C-4 44sp front and 185sp rear hubs with CX-ray spokes
replaced DA brakes whith Featherbrakes
felt saddle with fizik Arione CX carbon braded
felt seat post with USE alien cyclops
felt stem with 3T ARX Team
shifter cables to Powercordz
brake cables to I-links
tune gumm gumm and carbon top cap
carbon bidon cages with nylon bolts
swiched all cable pinch bolts to alloy
swiched bar clamp bolts to alloy
replaced derailleur cages with carbon and all bolts to alloy along with kcnc derailleur pulleys

where can I go from here to drop weight without spending a fortune.


----------



## Juanfco3

forgot to include pic



Juanfco3 said:


> Ok so what should I go for next?
> XRP wheals now have C-4 44sp front and 185sp rear hubs with CX-ray spokes
> replaced DA brakes whith Featherbrakes
> felt saddle with fizik Arione CX carbon braded
> felt seat post with USE alien cyclops
> felt stem with 3T ARX Team
> shifter cables to Powercordz
> brake cables to I-links
> tune gumm gumm and carbon top cap
> carbon bidon cages with nylon bolts
> swiched all cable pinch bolts to alloy
> swiched bar clamp bolts to alloy
> replaced derailleur cages with carbon and all bolts to alloy along with kcnc derailleur pulleys
> 
> where can I go from here to drop weight without spending a fortune.


----------



## rward325

Juanfco3 said:


> where can I go from here to drop weight without spending a fortune.


Not a lot left to do without dropping serious coin. I would post in the Weight Saving forum here and over on the Weight Weenies forum as well for tips and tricks on saving weight.


----------



## jsrscbr

*09 F4*

My lil F-fo


----------



## Karbon Kev

The Clyde said:


> My new baby, picked her up today after having to order her
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_KMnDBzpPHpM/SuZgETLvdxI/AAAAAAAAAw4/1f5ctf10xHY/s1600/IMG_0043.JPG


Loving your AR! Gorgeous frame, what's it ride like? What year is yours from? Thinking of getting one myself you see ...... thanks


----------



## JimP

Finally got the wheels for this 2008 F5 frame I bought last summer.


----------



## DHOF55

*New frame*

my F-55 frame died(broken chain stay).
Felt hooked me up...


----------



## bikerboyf3

So I finally finished the Felt AR build. What you think?


----------



## sw150

Sweet


----------



## TuH

Here's my brand new Felt FC.


----------



## easyridernyc

phuck.

nice set up.


----------



## TuH

easyridernyc said:


> nice set up.


Thx!

Interestingly enough, the Felt FC is actually built from parts taken from my old Bianchi 928 C2C. While I loved the Bianchi's ride quality and comfort, I really wanted to go for something sportier this time around.

I was sort of expecting the FC to feel super-harsh compared to the C2C, but the new frame has actually offered pretty good level of comfort.


----------



## coldboreshot

2010 F5 Team with carbon bars, Ultegra groupset and wheels. Weight with pedals and 105 groupset was 19 lbs 1 oz. After the upgrades weight is 17 lbs 13 oz.


----------



## rijn

Here's my first Felt 2006 F65 with some upgrades. I had a thick saddle because it was my first road bike. I learned to cycle in NYC. The roads in NYC can be a bit bumpy. I received the ZC frame as a warranty replacement and bought a new saddle. I've rode it in two metric centuries so far and planning to do my first mile century in September. I'm still adjusting to the Z geometry and planning to lower my handlebars another spacer (little spacer). The stem is the original 100 mm 7 degree stem from the F65.

Upgrades: Speedplay Peddles, Ultegra 6600 Brakes, Ultegra 6700 Crankset & front derailleur, Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels and Specialized Toupe Saddle.


----------



## easyridernyc

TuH said:


> Thx!
> 
> Interestingly enough, the Felt FC is actually built from parts taken from my old Bianchi 928 C2C. While I loved the Bianchi's ride quality and comfort, I really wanted to go for something sportier this time around.
> 
> I was sort of expecting the FC to feel super-harsh compared to the C2C, but the new frame has actually offered pretty good level of comfort.



looks like a definite upgrade...why felt?


----------



## TuH

easyridernyc said:


> looks like a definite upgrade...why felt?


I became a Felt convert the minute I saw the 699 euro price tag on the Felt FC frameset. Gotta love those German retailers and their _"sonderpreise"_ bargains!


----------



## Juanfco3

*my F2*

here are some of the new mods.
I need to change the hubs on XRP to my new C4


----------



## Dfrench200

*My 2009 F3 SL*

A few ugrades: Look Keo Blades, 3T LTD stem, 3T Team Ergonova bar, Reynolds Assault. As is 15lbs 10oz. Savin' up for Zipp 303 tubulars!!

View attachment 207294


----------



## rward325

Bike looks great except for the cross chaining going on there....


----------



## Dfrench200

rward325 said:


> Bike looks great except for the cross chaining going on there....


Thought I heard some rubbing. Thought it was my massive thighs against the saddle...


----------



## Kevin(SunBurn)

*F95*

Been riding since April 2010, first bike was a TREK Discovery Channel Edition.

Just picked up a F95 from my LBS

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v232/UO_Artificial/?action=view&current=c7fb64d5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/UO_Artificial/c7fb64d5.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I flipped the stem, and dropped the bars a bit. Feels more comfortable to me. Not sure if it will mess anything up. But so far I love the bike! Rides so much better than my old bike!


----------



## acuracing

Here's my latest build.


----------



## ColoColo

*Boy am I Happy... '11 F5*

I'm surprised on how this bike actually absorbs all the vibration from the road compared to my old alum frame. It came to 16 lbs. without pedals. American Classics and Deda Stem. The changes keeps coming...


----------



## Mainebikah

acuracing said:


> Here's my latest build.


Nice looking build. How stiff are these AR frames? Just wondered, since we have a lot of hills and tend to have to stand up every once in a while. You notice any flex?


----------



## Lou3000

*2011 Felts*

Both 2011, the B16 and the F5, they replace a 2008 Trek TTX and a 2001 Specialized S-Works. Would it be overkill to pick up a 2011 Virtue?

Absolutely loving both of them. The fit isn't quite dialed in on either bike as both are about a two weeks old, but I already have about 200 miles on the F5 and another 50 on the B16.


----------



## Superdave3T

View attachment 211895


A new F1 undergoing some ride testing

View attachment 211896


Getting a good beating in the madison on my Tk1 on the Track. Kudos to Julian from Livestrong for puting up with me as a partner.

-SD


----------



## ColoColo

SuperdaveFelt said:


> View attachment 211895
> 
> 
> A new F1 undergoing some ride testing
> 
> View attachment 211896
> 
> 
> Getting a good beating in the madison on my Tk1 on the Track. Kudos to Julian from Livestrong for puting up with me as a partner.
> 
> -SD


Hi Dave, where can I get those bibs?


----------



## Superdave3T

ColoColo said:


> Hi Dave, where can I get those bibs?


I'm afriad the black checkerboard kit was a local team I raced with a couple years ago. The kit was never sold.

-SD


----------



## CoachMK21

I am now officially a proud new owner of a Felt Z6. Of course, it is pouring outside, so the first ride will have to wait a bit.

<a href="https://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff362/coachmk21/?action=view&current=DSC_7241.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff362/coachmk21/DSC_7241.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rward325

Nice bike, enjoy!


----------



## chambers078

Wow, yes! That black/red paintjob is lovely. 

I hung my felts from the wall yesterday!


----------



## terbennett

DHOF55 said:


> my F-55 frame died(broken chain stay).
> Felt hooked me up...


Is that the 2010 FA frame? I have an '09 and I love it. The graphics on that one looks sweet. Even the 2010 lineup on the website doesn't show the FA with those graphics. I bet that one gets looks.


----------



## mcsqueak

SuperdaveFelt said:


> A new F1 undergoing some ride testing
> 
> Getting a good beating in the madison on my Tk1 on the Track. Kudos to Julian from Livestrong for puting up with me as a partner.
> 
> -SD


Man, you have a dream job. I'm the marketing director for a manufacturing company, I may be itching to switch industries here if you get my drift. :thumbsup:


----------



## InsanityBeckons

Had it for two weeks and put 285 miles on her, including my first century.


----------



## ssm-gd3

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/loudtiger/5061342942/" title="Untitled by loudtiger, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5061342942_b9832e9c33_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="" /></a>

new F95!


----------



## jtrue

Quick sizing question. Looking at an 04 56cm F60, I'm a smidge under 5' 11", 32.5inch inseam. What size are other people with similar measurements riding? Thanks.


----------



## brentster

That sounds about perfect for you. I'm 5'9" with a 31" inseam and ride a 54cm F3


----------



## ColoColo

*Felt F5 2011*

So, here's the latest upgrades to my 2011, F5:

Selle San Marco saddle
FSA SL-K compact crankset (nice).

I think I'm done. Maybe not...


----------



## Mainebikah

Nice bike and nice chainstay protection. Where did you get that?


----------



## ColoColo

Mainebikah said:


> Nice bike and nice chainstay protection. Where did you get that?


LBS. But I think you can get them just about anywhere.


----------



## lockwood1

ColoColo said:


> So, here's the latest upgrades to my 2011, F5:
> 
> Selle San Marco saddle
> FSA SL-K compact crankset (nice).
> 
> I think I'm done. Maybe not...


Se ve nitida tu Felt la vi en el circuito en Caguas:thumbsup:


----------



## Dray3573

*My new F5*

2011 F5 with SRAM Force and Rival components. Rides SMOOTH!!!


----------



## Dray3573

*My new F5*

Loving it. 2011 F5 with SRAM components. 
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Y_3GgdxnLR1AA5oWQ1gO4Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TMjFEfDL3hI/AAAAAAAAAf0/-hf2vfOvNJo/s800/photo.JPG" height="516" width="800" /></a>


----------



## ColoColo

lockwood1 said:


> Se ve nitida tu Felt la vi en el circuito en Caguas:thumbsup:


Gracias,
Sabras que se partio el cuadro y tuve que llevarlo a la garantia... Me dijeron que iba a esperar hasta un mes. Estoy jo... pq es la unica que tengo...


----------



## lockwood1

ColoColo said:


> Gracias,
> Sabras que se partio el cuadro y tuve que llevarlo a la garantia... Me dijeron que iba a esperar hasta un mes. Estoy jo... pq es la unica que tengo...


como que se partio? o sea una craqueadura? pero donde? un mes de espera por un reemplazo como que eso no era.:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## zach.scofield

ColoColo said:


> So, here's the latest upgrades to my 2011, F5:
> 
> Selle San Marco saddle
> FSA SL-K compact crankset (nice).
> 
> I think I'm done. Maybe not...



I'll have to post a photo when my new wheels and saddle arrive! We'll have very similar bikes. My sl-k cranks have the silver white decals versus the red / white of yours.


----------



## ColoColo

zach.scofield said:


> I'll have to post a photo when my new wheels and saddle arrive! We'll have very similar bikes. My sl-k cranks have the silver white decals versus the red / white of yours.



I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ColoColo

lockwood1 said:


> como que se partio? o sea una craqueadura? pero donde? un mes de espera por un reemplazo como que eso no era.:mad2: :mad2:


Encima del dropout. Se craqueo... y yo que estaba practicando pa la vuelta...


----------



## Mainebikah

ColoColo said:


> Encima del dropout. Se craqueo... y yo que estaba practicando pa la vuelta...



De verdad?


----------



## lockwood1

I wanna see it too:thumbsup:


----------



## chris1911

Newbie to the road here (i'm an MTBer). Enjoying my new Z85.


----------



## rward325

chris1911 said:


> Newbie to the road here (i'm an MTBer). Enjoying my new Z85.


Welcome to RBR! You will learn to hate the white tires as I have.


----------



## Mainebikah

rward325 said:


> Welcome to RBR! You will learn to hate the white tires as I have.


Why? Do they pop with more frequency than all the other colors that are available?


----------



## chris1911

rward325 said:


> Welcome to RBR! You will learn to hate the white tires as I have.


So far they haven't been looking as dirty as i thought they would. I will ride them for a bit, but will get black when i replace them.


----------



## scottzj

Yeah I am also a newbie here but not to bikes. Decided to get a road bike since the mt bike just wasnt cutting it with street tires. So I got a nice felt and then a cannondale. The Felt is super nice bike for a beginner.


----------



## DarkoBWM

How's everyone liking the 11 F5? Thinking about picking it up


----------



## ColoColo

DarkoBWM said:


> How's everyone liking the 11 F5? Thinking about picking it up


Buy it. Its that good.


----------



## chambers078

ColoColo said:


> Buy it. Its that good.


Agreed. Smooth as silk and climbs like a billy goat!


----------



## daMartian

my z85
View attachment 216200


----------



## rward325

Is that San Diego?


----------



## zach.scofield

ColoColo said:


> Buy it. Its that good.


Agree 100%


----------



## Lou3000

DarkoBWM said:


> How's everyone liking the 11 F5? Thinking about picking it up


Lots of posts about the 11 F5 around here. Seems to be near universal love for it.

I'd say that it outperforms bikes 2 times the cost.


----------



## ColoColo

Lou3000 said:


> Lots of posts about the 11 F5 around here. Seems to be near universal love for it.
> 
> I'd say that it outperforms bikes 2 times the cost.



True. Just got to watch who you buy it from. Mine developed a crack at the quick release and Felt voided the warranty. I've been using quick releases for 10 years and never put one wrong. 

I put that bike, on lay away and I learned that it was being used for testing... I was sold a bike that was used. How do I know? The white tires were dirty.

I'm thinking on trashing the LBS but that's another thread...


----------



## DarkoBWM

Thanks for the replies guys. I've decided that's the bike I'm going with


----------



## DarkoBWM

doublepost sorry


----------



## daMartian

rward325 said:


> Is that San Diego?


yes... thats in san diego (coronado)


----------



## Saakal

*Felt Sixty Five*


----------



## ETWN Stu

Nice yellow with black bits...


----------



## Don4

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Can my new bike play with the road bikes?
> 
> //also have a Felt cruiser
> 
> <img src=https://2009.feltracing.com/09/images/catalog/large/8934.png>


Yes, it can. I remember your crusier, too.


----------



## Mainebikah

scottzj said:


> Yeah I am also a newbie here but not to bikes. Decided to get a road bike since the mt bike just wasnt cutting it with street tires. So I got a nice felt and then a cannondale. The Felt is super nice bike for a beginner.


Off topic and a little late, but where did you get your crank stand?


----------



## tk89

<a href="https://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x429/archiewaldron/?action=view&current=IMG_9876a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x429/archiewaldron/IMG_9876a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Here's my F2C build that I completed a week ago. F2C frame with Rival groupset, Easton EA90 SLX wheels, Continental Grand Prix 4000 S tires, Specialized Toupe saddle, FSA Gossamer handlebars, Easton EC90 Seatpost, Easton EC90 SLX fork.


----------



## brentster

*That's my bike!!*


----------



## tk89

lol...two F2C's separated at birth! What groupset are you using?


----------



## brentster

Mine is a 2006 F3C Special Edition. On the underside of my bottom bracket, on the etching, it says F2. The story is that they had a surplus of F2 frames, so to get rid of them, they created these F3's. It's hard to tell but, where it says Felt on the TOP TUBE, just below the yellow line, it says "Special Edition". I took off that yellow piece of wraparound tape that was on the on the top of the seatstay, the night I brought it home. It looks like police safety tape and just doesn't go with the rest of the bike.

It has Dura Ace deraileurs and shifters, Ultegra brakes, and FSA carbon cranks along with those neat Felt carbon / 6061 handlebars. 

It originally had Easton Vista SL wheels (now called EA 50's). While those wheels were perfectly fine, I replaced them with the EA90 SLX's a couple of years ago. The R4 bearings are amazing. 

One tip: Make sure you wipe down those giant Easton decals often to keep grease from staining them.

My driveout weight is 17.25 pounds.

Enjoy your bike!


----------



## kngjse

*here i am..*

2010 Z 85


----------



## tk89

brentster said:


> Mine is a 2006 F3C Special Edition. On the underside of my bottom bracket, on the etching, it says F2. The story is that they had a surplus of F2 frames, so to get rid of them, they created these F3's. It's hard to tell but, where it says Felt on the TOP TUBE, just below the yellow line, it says "Special Edition". I took off that yellow piece of wraparound tape that was on the on the top of the seatstay, the night I brought it home. It looks like police safety tape and just doesn't go with the rest of the bike.
> 
> It has Dura Ace deraileurs and shifters, Ultegra brakes, and FSA carbon cranks along with those neat Felt carbon / 6061 handlebars.
> 
> It originally had Easton Vista SL wheels (now called EA 50's). While those wheels were perfectly fine, I replaced them with the EA90 SLX's a couple of years ago. The R4 bearings are amazing.
> 
> One tip: Make sure you wipe down those giant Easton decals often to keep grease from staining them.
> 
> My driveout weight is 17.25 pounds.
> 
> Enjoy your bike!



Brentser,, that bike must be smooth, esp. with that D/A setup. Your bike weight is pretty good, too. My Rival FD has really tight clearances and I've been having a heck of a time adjusting it properly so the chain doesn't rub. How's your D/A FD working?

I've been thinking of ways to get my bike weight down but at this point, losing 200-300 grams through a new carbon crankset and/or carbon pedals would cost something like $500-$600 and I'm not sure if it's worth it.

Love the frame, though!


----------



## Dray3573

*F5 with Sram S30's and Devox Bar and Stem*

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/clyvh9Mem5aKjbw4x8kCHQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TPwanZCq5TI/AAAAAAAAAjk/doHdBapzsoc/s800/10%205%3A04%3A38%20PM.jpg" height="598" width="800" /></a><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/G_bZc_xOR33M--PSMZkQfQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TPwastn3_WI/AAAAAAAAAjo/3O6zAUP4Fe8/s800/10%205%3A05%3A03%20PM.jpg" height="598" width="800" /></a>


----------



## chambers078

Wow, excellent match with the devox setup! What's it weigh now? <17?


----------



## Dray3573

bike, pedals, cages, and tool bag, almost sub 16. take off the pedals (200g), bag (300g), and cages (45g) its in the low 15 mark. The Devox parts really go well with the overall look of the F5 (gloss 3k weave on the bar).


----------



## TnFeltRider

An oldie from the bottom of the Felt line but I think it looks just as good.
2006 F90
Lot of changes, nothing high end, got rid of the SORA stuff, it was fine just wanted 9 speed, scored a Tiagra group including crank for cheap, Cane Creek SCR5 brakeset with Koolstop salmons, Neuvation M28 AERO3 wheelset, tires, saddle, Cateye wireless, Specialized cages, frame pump, took bag off for pic.
<a href="https://s1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/larry_moore1/?action=view&current=christmaskiki206.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/larry_moore1/christmaskiki206.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I like it and get nice comments.


----------



## chambers078

Haven't posted a photo of my F5 in a while...



















I upgraded the wheelset to Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLs, installed some nice blue lizard skin tape (the white was pretty gross already) and dropped the dork disc.

It's sitting at 17lbs 10oz now with cage and pedals. 
I have a ~90g carbon saddle on the way which will take off around 200g and an Ultegra Compact crank which should make up another 100g, bringing me very close to my sub 17lb goal. 

Might buy some KCNC skewers to get just under (best $/gram option I have left.)

Also, my F95 is _loving_ the hand-me-downs from its big brother.


----------



## BBGTR

*My 2010 Felt F3*

Hi from Melbourne, Australia.

I don't see too many Felt F3's here so I thought I would post a pic of mine. Have changed a few things just to complete the SRAM Red Group, put some lighter wheels on and smartened up the cockpit a bit.....


----------



## 2002

Just got it in today. Tyler Farrar's Team issue F1.


----------



## pumaking

Got my new ENVE fork replacement.


----------



## 95zpro

some recent pics...


----------



## alexhungry

Here's My 2010 FA Trainer

Snapped an F75 in half this season as well.


----------



## chambers078

Merry Christmas fellas! Bring in a new year on the Felts.


----------



## AdamRTTT

*Double Trouble*

My Felt B2 and new F5!


----------



## JimmyORCA

My 2010 AR1


----------



## acckids

Nice felts


----------



## KMan

*Felt*

Since I got rid of my Felt road bike years ago I forgot about this forum. Started doing some Tris and TT and picked up a nice Felt DA. Have since sold the wheels in the photo (Planet X 82/101). They have been replaced with a rear disc and Hed Tri spoke H3 front.....sorry, no photos with the updated wheels yet. Only thing I would like to change on the bike is to upgrade to a carbon Aero Bar system. My road bike is an older Orbea Orca (around 2006) and I've since started looking at the Felt AR line of bikes. Wish I could afford one now 

Michael


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is mine, tonight night ride!!!


----------



## axbowers

*2010 AR-5 w/ some upgrades*

Hi Guys, new to the Felt Family  recently got a 2010 AR-5 and swapped over to sram rival w/ apex brakeset. fizik arione saddle, revolution wheelworks 22 wheels, waiting for new speedplays in the mail to replace old look ones...


----------



## rward325

Nice looking ride you got there!


----------



## cdicenso

My 2003 Felt F50:
Ultegra double gruppo
Mavic Cosmos wheels
New Gatorskins
Still rockin' my MTB SPD pedals

Clicky!!!!


----------



## cdicenso

Sick as heellll.


>


----------



## cydswipe

My new Felt AR.


----------



## jonleestrong

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5341580923/" title="felt pics by jonleegreen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5341580923_9f4d2cea15.jpg" width="500" height="374" alt="felt pics" /></a>

Just some team garmin bikes. I bought these new and they weren't destroyed by the riders. For some reason all 3 wheelsets are broken! I haven't been happy with my chris king hubs! SRM Powermeter is great! Reynolds DV46T are the race wheels for the road bike and Reynolds DV66/Element for TT. TT bike has a powertap when training but teammate is using it so it's just chilling on the sprocket.


----------



## jonleestrong

Best bike I have ridden so far! Better than Wilier Cento Uno SL and cervelo R3


----------



## bareitherd

Here's a photo of my AR


----------



## 2002

jonleestrong said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5341580923/" title="felt pics by jonleegreen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5283/5341580923_9f4d2cea15.jpg" width="500" height="374" alt="felt pics" /></a>
> 
> Just some team garmin bikes. I bought these new and they weren't destroyed by the riders. For some reason all 3 wheelsets are broken! I haven't been happy with my chris king hubs! SRM Powermeter is great! Reynolds DV46T are the race wheels for the road bike and Reynolds DV66/Element for TT. TT bike has a powertap when training but teammate is using it so it's just chilling on the sprocket.


Why are you not happy with CK hubs? I am considering buying these hubs.


----------



## zach.scofield

WOW, not happy with CK hubs? Why? I'm interested to know.

Suppose its time I post a picture of my F5.










Its sitting in this picture at 16.3 lbs, down from 18.7 stock. When finished I'm hoping to be under 16 but really dont care as long as the ride is good.


----------



## JogBike

.....


----------



## JogBike

2011 Z5 Triple










What? A Felt with a triple? Yes, it's a non-OEM setup on a 2011 Z5. Still full Shimano 105. Components swapped by my friendly dealer to replace a compact double with a triple and added a high angle stem. No apologies for this setup to accommodate a rider age 69 with a disabled arm and leg. A delightfully comfortable ride. Riding a bicycle never "Felt" so good as it does now!


----------



## zach.scofield

JogBike said:


> 2011 Z5 Triple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? A Felt with a triple? Yes, it's a non-OEM setup on a 2011 Z5. Still full Shimano 105. Components swapped by my friendly dealer to a triple from a compact double and to a high angle stem. No apologies for this setup to accommodate a rider age 69 with a disabled arm and leg. A delightfully comfortable ride. Riding a bicycle never "Felt" so good as it does now!


Very Nice. I love the ride of the Z series. Glad your happy!


----------



## Fireform

I promised I would post on this one. Just finished getting it together:










14.25 lbs as it sits, sans tool bag and water bottles. I put 120 miles on it last weekend.


----------



## zach.scofield

Fireform said:


> I promised I would post on this one. Just finished getting it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.25 lbs as it sits, sans tool bag and water bottles. I put 120 miles on it last weekend.


VERY SHARP!


----------



## easyridernyc

Fireform said:


> I promised I would post on this one. Just finished getting it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.25 lbs as it sits, sans tool bag and water bottles. I put 120 miles on it last weekend.



09 team f5?


----------



## pumaking

I dont think they made a F5 Garmin in 2009. In 09 it was the F1, F95 and AR Team, and Z35 Team. Actually their wasn't a F5 in 09 according to Bikepedia.


----------



## Fireform

It's a 2009 F1 SL, NOS from an AD in Boston.


----------



## chambers078

Took the fixed gear out for the first snow of the year!









The F5 is coming together nicely and my upgradeitis is finally wearing off. Down to 16lb13oz!


----------



## tlclee

My 2010 AR1 51CM - 15.6lbs


----------



## kamrankhan

Here's my 2011 felt. upgrading this baby bit by bit. next on the line is mavic cosmic carbone wheels. i have already replace saddle with fizik antares and handlebar with ritchey wcs carbon. crank sram red. just realised from the pic the cable routing is crap - going to change that as well.


----------



## Hawkeye16

Mine. I need to get a picture of my family and g/f together. Doing a Bike MS here at the end of June so I'll get a picture of my family and g/f. 
Mine - 2011 Z85
Hers - 2011 ZW95
Brother - 2001 F85
Mom - 2011 ZW5


----------



## kamrankhan

my felt with mavic cosmic carbone's


----------



## lansingcycleguy

*2011 z5*

First post!

2011 Z5, about a month old. LOVE it.

B-


----------



## Matt1986

Today I finished rebuilding my 2010 F95 from the frame up. I went for a more Italian feel: Campagnolo Veloce drivetrain and Khamsin wheelset; Cinelli Vai seatpost, stem and bars; Selle Italia SLR Saddle. Not quite the same racing pedigree as some rides posted in this thread, but for my first build I'm very satisfied with the results - she rides great.

I'll tidy the cable ends tomorrow and I've got some orange Rubino Pro's in the mail - you'll have to overlook those aspects for now!


----------



## jrkotrla

*new bike*

Just got my first nice bike. 2011 Felt F3 (replaces my Windsor Fens)


----------



## scottzj

Here is my updated F95 with carbon seat post, full Ultegra groupset plus dura ace shifters, Areo Easton 50 wheels with dropped bars for more aggressive ride. And wife Garmin F95


----------



## z85guy

*2011 z85*

Love this bike. Upgraded brakes, crankset and BB to Shimano 105. Working on getting the handle bar to the right hight.


----------



## chambers078

Standoff!


----------



## chris1911




----------



## sherlock

Great choice of tyres!


----------



## RoadChaser

2010 F5 Team


----------



## pumaking

Felt AR2 upgraded to amazing status.


----------



## mcsqueak

*My 2010 z85*

Here is my z85, which I bought in 2010. Sort of wish I had been able to budget more for a full-carbon F-series, but this bike has been awesome over the past year.

Sorry the photo is not the best, took it with my iPhone. 

I replaced the stock saddle with a Arione VS, replaced the black handlebar tape with white, and have had one spacer moved above the stem. I actually think I should get a shorter stem as well and perhaps move one more spacer above the stem (and cut the stem down at that point), that will probably be the next change. The pedals are Speedplay Zero.

Edit: As soon as I wore out the Vittoria tires that came with the bike, I slapped on some 25x700c Conti GP4000s, and they have been great.


----------



## lockwood1

here is my F5
and yes I got rid of the little saddle bag


----------



## lockwood1

with the Mavic's Cosmic Carbone


----------



## InsanityBeckons

The wife got a new bike.


----------



## jaybee64

Your wife's bike is hot! Great color combo.


----------



## PBE

Nevermind the clips - still deciding on shoes/pedals.


----------



## alf1096

Newbie cyclist. But I can finally say I have a road bike. Have 25 miles on it in the last 2 days (which I dont think is to bad considering I have done nothing for years). I am very happy. Cell phone pick and sorry for the post padding I had to get 10 to post a pic.


----------



## PBE

:thumbsup: Looks good, love the orange!


----------



## simonaway427

PIcked it up last week - already dirty


Untitled by simon.richard.johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Don4

simonaway427 said:


> PIcked it up last week - already dirty
> 
> 
> Untitled by simon.richard.johnson, on Flickr


That means you're doing it right! :thumbsup:


----------



## dbf73

I'd post a pic except I don't have enough posts to do so. Perhaps the strangest rule ever since forum newbies are often asked to post pix of their bike/car/?


----------



## jasonandrew76

dbf73 said:


> I'd post a pic except I don't have enough posts to do so. Perhaps the strangest rule ever since forum newbies are often asked to post pix of their bike/car/?


I need a few more too so I can post pics of my 2012 Z4 when it arrives (hopefully soon!). This gets me one closer


----------



## bobones

You can post pics if you upload them as attachments.


----------



## skylineguv

A few pics taken just after I got the bike together and prior to adjusting the saddle/bars etc.......the wife was already questioning why I was still staring at the new toy 

700x25 Conti Gatorskins have since gone on (I'm a hefty fella). Absolutely loving it so far!


----------



## sherlock

Nice, I always liked the navy F75 color scheme.


----------



## Don4

Finally getting around to immortalizing my bike in _this_ thread started by the now legendary Scotty2Hotty!

2011 Felt F3. One year old today, and gets better every day. Latest addition are the 700x25 Continental 4000S tires, a new Wipperman ConneX 10G8 chain, and Blackburn matte 3k weave carbon cages. Previous mods:
- SRAM Red brakes
- SRAM compact crankset 50/34
- Shimano DuraAce cassette 12-27
- Thomson Elite Setback seatpost
- Specialized Alias 143 saddle
- Joe Young built custom wheels: DT Swiss 240s hubs, RR465 rims, 32 Super Comp spokes front and rear
- Enve fork, courtesy of Felt's high standards
- 3T ARX Team stem, 90mm
- Felt DEVOX handlebar 440mm
- replaced the white shifter hoods with black shifter hoods
- Serfas stitched bar tape, black
- Bike-Eye frame mounted mirror
- Shimano M520 pedals
- Garmin Edge 500 computer

I luv my Felt!


----------



## sherlock

Don4 said:


> 2011 Felt F3. One year old today, and gets better every day. Latest addition are the 700x25 Continental 4000S tires, a new Wipperman ConneX 10G8 chain, and Blackburn matte 3k weave carbon cages.


Reminds me of the '11 F3 I hopped on to confirm sizing for my '12 F75. The bike looks much better in person: was a big fan of the color scheme when I saw it in the flesh.


----------



## Don4

sherlock said:


> Reminds me of the '11 F3 I hopped on to confirm sizing for my '12 F75. The bike looks much better in person: was a big fan of the color scheme when I saw it in the flesh.


And it rides even better than it looks! Hard to go wrong with that combination.


----------



## sherlock

2012 F75:



















Fizik Arione saddle just went on, had Conti GP4000S' put on before I left the shop, and I've got Zipp bars and a Zipp stem coming in soon.


----------



## Rashadabd

Those are some very nice rides. This is my 2012 F85 wth Keo pedals and a Selle SMP saddle. The reflectors are now off.


----------



## IcecreamLtDan

Hope to be picking up my '11 F5 and my wifes '11 F5 limited sometime this week. They'll be bone stock to start with until I decide on what upgrades to do to them. Can't wait to get them, of course it'll rain like crazy all week. Oh well, at least I'll be able to take some pics of them when we get them and I'll be sure to post them here. Great looking bikes everyone!!


----------



## Chico2000

Picked up my Z85 on Sunday. My previous road bike was a 1991 Bianchi steel (Tange Pestige tubing) and I was little worried about getting a harsh ride on an aluminum frame. Been pleasantly surprised on how well this bike soaks up the chatter.
Bike is pretty much stock right now so picture shows more scenery than anything else.


----------



## Rashadabd

I saw a Z85 the other day at my LBS. Nice bike. I ride a 2012 F85 and I was just as surprised as you were about how smooth the ride is on Felt aluminum. Wkat do you think about the Felt Saddle?


----------



## Chico2000

Rashadabd said:


> I saw a Z85 the other day at my LBS. Nice bike. I ride a 2012 F85 and I was just as surprised as you were about how smooth the ride is on Felt aluminum. Wkat do you think about the Felt Saddle?


Feels pretty good to me. I've only had the bike for a few days. Not a lot of mileage on it yet. First ride was 15miles and yesterday I did 22. No problems with the saddle. I was actually very comfortable.
On my old bike (which now I think was a little big for me) I would usually start getting a bit of neck pain after 12 miles, but on the Z85 even after 22 yesterday I had no pain or stiffness at all. I wanted to do another 8 or 10 miles but the sun was going down.
I had planned on flipping the stem but I was so comfortable on it, and still felt like I could get in a fairly aero position, that I think I might leave it the way it is.


----------



## klmmicro

I took this pic about a month after I brought my Z85 home. It now has a few thousand miles on it, but it still looks great!


----------



## sherlock

Chico2000 said:


> Picked up my Z85 on Sunday. My previous road bike was a 1991 Bianchi steel (Tange Pestige tubing) and I was little worried about getting a harsh ride on an aluminum frame. Been pleasantly surprised on how well this bike soaks up the chatter.
> Bike is pretty much stock right now so picture shows more scenery than anything else.


Agreed. Felt doesn't talk a lot about their aluminium frames, but they really are pretty great. My local hood doesn't have the best roads (lots of cracks and repairs), yet I don't feel intense amounts of road buzz nor end up with sore hands and arms after a long ride.


----------



## jasonandrew76

*Just got my 2012 z4 today.*

have a look. Beautiful bike. Was raining all day today so I cant wait to ride it in to work in the morning for the maiden voyage


----------



## bohj63

^^^^^ Me jealous! Beautiful bike


----------



## hmagallon

5000 miles plus, no complaints


----------



## jpaschal01

hmagallon said:


> 5000 miles plus, no complaints


Very Nice!!


----------



## IcecreamLtDan

Went with my wife today to pick up her new ride. It's a 2011 F5 Limited and let me tell you, pictures do not do it justice. This is a beautiful bike, unfortunately she didn't get to ride it today at all. We spent a good deal of time at the shop getting her fitted and letting her ride it on the trainer, but no road riding yet. I had a flat tire in my truck last week and had to get the tire fixed and that took a lot longer than expected so it was too late to get out on the road. Hope to pick up my F5 in the next few weeks, mine is the standard F5 with the gloss finish, hers has the matte finish with a few higher level components. The bike is bone stock at the moment, except for the pedals obviously, she's not real comfortable with clipless pedals yet so I have a cheap set of Forte Campus pedals on it so she can practice with them. I'm jealous but anyway, on with the bike porn!!!!


----------



## Don4

IcecreamLtDan -- that is a beautiful ride your wife has there. What size frame is that? It almost looks like it has 650c wheels (he sez, without even checking if that is possible). BTW, my wife used to race bikes back in the toe clip and leather strap era. She is currently extremely happy with the Shimano PD-M324 pedals she has on her Felt Z2. Quite similar to what is on your wife's F5 Ltd. She has about 3500 miles on it since last fall, and prefers the platform when riding through downtown, and also in the heavier traffic of RAGBRAI along with 15,000 of her closest friends. The rest of the time she is clipped in and flying down the road! :thumbsup:


----------



## IcecreamLtDan

Hi Don, it's a 48cm bike and has the 700c wheels and tires on it. It pretty much fits her spot on. She'd been riding an older Trek 2000 for a couple of years now and I'd road Trek bikes and am still on a Gary Fisher mountain bike so we had been leaning that direction. We went out to a local shop a few weeks ago and she was looking at the new Madones and that's when we discovered that Trek had stopped making the smaller frames this year. Well, as luck would have it, we had a new shop open here that is a Specialized and Felt dealer. She'd already looked at a few Specialized bikes, but when we both saw the F5 we fell in love with them. While checking on availability the owner showed us that Felt still had a few of the F5 limited editions left in size 48 and when she saw the picture of it that sealed the deal. I've got my Cannondale Aluminum bike up for sale now and I hope to be able to pick up my F5 shortly. Can't wait!!


----------



## cgdrennan

*2011 f95!!*

Just got my first felt (and first roadbike) a week or so ago! its nice when your wife's uncle owns a bike shop Im 6' and got the 58cm. I got a shorter stem just so its more comfortable while i get used to riding a roadbike. I really love it! i actually really like the microshift shifters as well. I might need to get a new saddle soon though, this stock one isn't too good around soft tissue areas. Pics will come when i get up to 10 posts!


----------



## cgdrennan

looks great!


----------



## cgdrennan

I just got the same bike! I really like how felt has changed the graphics and the sweet red accents on this color scheme. How do you like your stock saddle? i cannot find a good position for the life of me.


----------



## cgdrennan

*Here are the pics*


----------



## Mhoang

*My 2011 Z6*

Just picked her up this week and replaced the stock Mavics. Flipped the stem and dropped the bars a little.


----------



## sherlock

Updated one of the F75. Gets action at least six days a week and has been rock solid. Only thing I dislike—and it's not a big deal—is the anatomic drops. But that's easily fixed.


----------



## scottzj

cgdrennan said:


>


NICE! That was what my bike looked like before I upgraded it to Ultegra/Dura Ace groupset, easton wheels, carbon seat post and stem and seat. Oh and I removed all the white as it go pretty knarly after a few rides.


----------



## Pirx

hmagallon said:


> 5000 miles plus, no complaints


Awesome. You built it up yourself, I assume, since Felt didn't ship bikes with Campy groupsets.


----------



## jizzling

*Felt B14*

In action at the 2011 Strawberry Fields Triathlon in Oxnard, CA
View attachment 243453


----------



## hmagallon

Pirx said:


> Awesome. You built it up yourself, I assume, since Felt didn't ship bikes with Campy groupsets.





I stumbled across this bike when I was actually looking to purchase a bike for my wife at a LBS in Sac CA. I was very amazed with the AR matt carbon frame on its own, being the right size (56) I had to have it. The complete bike was actually priced at 50% off from MSRP. I ended up purchasing my wife’s bike (2011 Felt ZW5) a month later. Stripped the AR-5 complete and yes I built it myself with full Campy 2011 Record 11 speed. Many have asked “why campy”. Back in the mid 90’s my first race road bike was a Serotta Colorado TI equipped with full campy record. I have never tried any other component manufacture too date. All of my bikes have been rebuilt or equipped with campy. No performance or weight reasons I just got use to it. Here are some closer pic’s of the build.


----------



## dbf73

2011 Felt Z2


----------



## bwbishop

Here is my Felt Zc on some custom wheels I built earlier this month.


----------



## jpaschal01

bwbishop said:


> Here is my Felt Zc on some custom wheels I built earlier this month.


Tell us more about those wheels!


----------



## bwbishop

They are Kinlin XR 200 rims with Sapim Laser spokes, 24f/28r on DATI hubs. I didn't weigh the wheels by themselves but including the tire, skewer and cassette, it is 2.134 pounds less than the stock Mavik CXP 22s. I have never weighed the bike but I think its down around 16ish pounds.


----------



## Chico2000

A great day on my Z85


----------



## Tango45

Chico, where is that?


----------



## Chico2000

Tango45 said:


> Chico, where is that?


Sorry for the super-sized pic.
That's at Thacher Park, a few miles west of Albany, NY.


----------



## cgdrennan

scottzj said:


> NICE! That was what my bike looked like before I upgraded it to Ultegra/Dura Ace groupset, easton wheels, carbon seat post and stem and seat. Oh and I removed all the white as it go pretty knarly after a few rides.


Yeah, I'll be needing some bartape soon. Your bike looks awesome! Hardly even an f95 anymore!


----------



## scottzj

Yeah the F95 of mine is far from entry level felt now haha. It has been transformed to something totally different.


----------



## Staticfr33

My 2011 F95.


----------



## cgdrennan

Staticfr33,
Sweet! its good to see more pics of F95's. This post is taken up by all the top end felts. What size stem is that you are using?


----------



## mcsqueak

Rashadabd said:


> I saw a Z85 the other day at my LBS. Nice bike. I ride a 2012 F85 and I was just as surprised as you were about how smooth the ride is on Felt aluminum. Wkat do you think about the Felt Saddle?


I love Felt, and when I first purchased my z85 I thought the stock saddle was fine. It was better than my old one was, so I didn't have much to compare it to. However after enough miles my butt would start to hurt.

However, I will say I bit the bullet early this summer and purchased a Fizik saddle after using a loaner from the LBS for a week to try it out. The difference is amazing. On long rides (80 or 100 miles), my ass is one of the things that isn't hurting.

Everyone is built different, but the saddle is something that I think is worth an upgrade since it's a direct contact point.


----------



## scottzj

I put the SLK saddle on both my Felt and Orbea as I love it and havent found another seat that works this good for me. If anyone needs a nice white stock felt seat, I have one for ya. Just pay shipping and its yours hehe.


----------



## Staticfr33

Thanks! I really liked the look of the F95, and wanted to build it up to my liking so that it would rival the higher end bikes I ride with and so far it holds it's own. 

The stem is 100mm



cgdrennan said:


> Staticfr33,
> Sweet! its good to see more pics of F95's. This post is taken up by all the top end felts. What size stem is that you are using?


----------



## nosajuy

Here's mine to keep the trend going.


----------



## Staticfr33

Love the HTFU sticker! LOL


nosajuy said:


> Here's mine to keep the trend going.


----------



## Don4

Staticfr33 said:


> Love the HTFU sticker! LOL



View attachment 244014

View attachment 244015


Available from the legendary Chain right here on RBR.

http://www.butnz.com/TheLounge.html


----------



## fifteen.hundred

*2012 f4*

Picked this up last week. First ride was today.

Toying with the idea of upgrading the wheels. Racing 3 (comfortable with the slightly more mainstream spoke pattern on the rear) or Zondas (love the look but i'm a little uncertain on the G3 geometry)


----------



## 2002

Team Issue with Reynolds DV3K


----------



## srenkin

Here's mine, just took delivery Saturday!


----------



## Don4

srenkin said:


> Here's mine, just took delivery Saturday!


Nice F4!


----------



## jasonandrew76

Sweet bike!!! now pull off those warning stickers and the dork disc and you are ready to rock. I like the white rims with all the white on the frame. I like the tires too, but if you are ever...i think the white walled tires like the ones on the Z4 would look really sweet on there too. Just imagine white where the orange is.


----------



## srenkin

Thanks, I took it for a 30 mi ride Sunday and I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## sherlock

Quick shot from the other half while I was cleaning my F75. I hope Felt sticks with their white-on-black "signature" color scheme.


----------



## windjammer0307

*2012 f3*

My new F3...just picked it up. It's amazing.


----------



## Don4

windjammer0307 said:


> My new F3...just picked it up. It's amazing.


Beautiful bike! Enjoy your ride!

-- D4


----------



## st123

nice bike! what size is it?


----------



## simonaway427

There's an F75x under all that mud!!


----------



## srenkin

*Here's my 2005 Felt F55 ...*

This is what I've been riding for the past year - just upgraded to a 2011 F4 so this one is up for sale on Craigslist right now (Atlanta). Prefer local pickup ...


----------



## windjammer0307

st123 said:


> nice bike! what size is it?




56 cm.


----------



## hoopingkld

windjammer0307 said:


> 56 cm.


How was the S27 experience so far? i'm tempting to get one but the S30AL seem to have some problem with bearing so not sure what S27AL hold up..


----------



## windjammer0307

hoopingkld said:


> How was the S27 experience so far? i'm tempting to get one but the S30AL seem to have some problem with bearing so not sure what S27AL hold up..




So far, so good. My only other road wheels I've owned were Bontragers. That being said, they roll really well. I don't think they would be an amazing race wheel, but I'm going to ride them for at least a year and a half untill I can save up for some nice Mavics.


----------



## windjammer0307

Don4 said:


> Beautiful bike! Enjoy your ride!
> 
> -- D4



Thanks man! I'm still getting used to the bike, switching over to Sram from Shimano, and the bike in general handles so much differently than my last bike (Trek).


----------



## jpaschal01

Figured I should update this thread with an updated picture of my Z85 with new wheels:
Kinlin 270 rim - red
Shimano 105 black hubs


----------



## Ovid77

*team issue AR1 2010*

My AR1 in action on a island called Singapore


----------



## NukeDOC

finally got a chance to take a decent pic of my 2011 z85. 
"baller on a budget" upgrades:
forte carbon fiber drop bar
forte tape
forte pro sl saddle
cateye strada double wireless w/ cadence
$0.99 store tail light rigged to a reflector clamp
cygolite pace200 headlight
forte road bike bottle cage front
forte mtb bottle cage rear (more secure to hold spare bottle)
vuelta zerolite wheels on forte strada k rubber
sram pg1050 11-28 cassette
105 pedals


----------



## JimmyORCA

Ovid77 said:


> My AR1 in action on a island called Singapore


Looking at this picture remininded me that I should take out my AR1 more often.


----------



## Chico2000

NukeDOC said:


> finally got a chance to take a decent pic of my 2011 z85.
> "baller on a budget" upgrades:
> 
> sram pg1050 11-28 cassette
> 105 pedals


Looks good. Any reason why you changed the cassette?


----------



## Fireform

My daily ride, now with better pictures:


----------



## NukeDOC

Chico2000 said:


> Looks good. Any reason why you changed the cassette?


Thanks. I didn't really change the cassette. I have the stock one on my ultegra/open pro set. The sram was what was available in the same gear range so i didnt have to keep flipping the cassette back and forth between wheelsets.


----------



## Ovid77

what happened to yours?


----------



## windjammer0307

Fireform said:


> My daily ride, now with better pictures:



That's a nice set up with Dura Ace. It's nice to see that not every one has jumped on the Di2 bandwagon and some people still prefer the "mechanical advantage".


----------



## simonaway427

My traditional "first snowfall" ride. This year on a 2011 F75x.


----------



## Trevor Ash

My "old school" Felt from 2005.










I think the only original parts are the frameset and seat clamp  I've actually been trying to replace this frame for a couple years but so far nothing in the right price/performance range has become available.


----------



## windjammer0307

You should send that to Felt. I'll bet they'd use it. Man I miss snow.


----------



## Superdave3T

windjammer0307 said:


> You should send that to Felt. I'll bet they'd use it. Man I miss snow.


Very nice, but sunshine sells 

-SD


----------



## myjplp

Nice bikes all!


----------



## myjplp

I'm new here and have recently bought a 2011 Felt Z5. Haven't put too many miles on the bike yet but absolutely enjoying it.


----------



## JogBike

myjplp said:


> I'm new here and have recently bought a 2011 Felt Z5. Haven't put too many miles on the bike yet but absolutely enjoying it.


See the thread topic "Z series", where you can keep us posted on your impressions of, and experiences with, the Z5. Post a photo on this thread "Post your Felt pics". 

I'll post your note with a posting from me on the Z Series topic.


----------



## Fireform

windjammer0307 said:


> That's a nice set up with Dura Ace. It's nice to see that not every one has jumped on the Di2 bandwagon and some people still prefer the "mechanical advantage".


Thanks! The frame is Di2-ready but my checking account is not. 

Seriously, it's a great frame. Carves up the corners precisely, sprints well and comfortable on long rides.


----------



## Chico2000

Did I mention how much I love my Z85?


----------



## MikeS123

Pics of mine, just bought on Tuesday. My first road bike. Rides great, my butt is a little sore just from a 8 mile ride yesterday, I am hoping I just need to get accustom to it. If not I may need to change the saddle (I did have the LBS put the saddle from a 2012 which was better than the 2011). Does anyone have any recommendations on one?


----------



## Rashadabd

Nice ride, selle italia gel flite max are pretty comfortable and I tried a few different ones. Others swear by some of the Specialized seats. IMO it is a combination of getting used to riding, getting good padded shorts (pearl izumi makes some) and finding the right saddle for you. In 2-3 weeks it should all come together for you. I recommend buying a good saddle gel as well.


----------



## hoopingkld

Rashadabd said:


> Nice ride, selle italia gel flite max are pretty comfortable and I tried a few different ones. Others swear by some of the Specialized seats. IMO it is a combination of getting used to riding, getting good padded shorts (pearl izumi makes some) and finding the right saddle for you. In 2-3 weeks it should all come together for you. I recommend buying a good saddle gel as well.



+1....People are comfortable with Toupe or Fizi'k yet i only feel comfortable on Ritchey WCS Streem. Factory equipment are subject to replace bc they are mostly junk.


----------



## hoopingkld

MikeS123 said:


> Pics of mine, just bought on Tuesday. My first road bike. Rides great, my butt is a little sore just from a 8 mile ride yesterday, I am hoping I just need to get accustom to it. If not I may need to change the saddle (I did have the LBS put the saddle from a 2012 which was better than the 2011). Does anyone have any recommendations on one?





Rashadabd said:


> Nice ride, selle italia gel flite max are pretty comfortable and I tried a few different ones. Others swear by some of the Specialized seats. IMO it is a combination of getting used to riding, getting good padded shorts (pearl izumi makes some) and finding the right saddle for you. In 2-3 weeks it should all come together for you. I recommend buying a good saddle gel as well.



+1....People are comfortable with Toupe or Fizi'k yet i only feel comfortable on Ritchey WCS Streem. Factory equipments are subject to replace bc they are mostly junk IMO. if you get numbness or pain after 8 mile then saddle is not for you bro..


----------



## Rashadabd

One more thing, if you are a bit heavier (160lbs+) then you might want to look at hte saddles with more padding like the Selle Italia or some of the Bontranger saddles (again, I haven't tried Specialized yet and I hear good things).


----------



## MikeS123

Rashadabd said:


> Nice ride, selle italia gel flite max are pretty comfortable and I tried a few different ones. Others swear by some of the Specialized seats. IMO it is a combination of getting used to riding, getting good padded shorts (pearl izumi makes some) and finding the right saddle for you. In 2-3 weeks it should all come together for you. I recommend buying a good saddle gel as well.


Sorry for the newbie question, but what do you mean by saddle gel? 

And yes, I lift as well so I am well beyond 160. lol.


----------



## mcsqueak

I have to disagree about "saddle gel", which I think means those slip covers that can go over a saddle and add the gel padding to them?

First, I have to say I'm not a bike fitter nor do I work at a LBS, so this is just my opinion - but I feel saddles with less padding are actually more comfortable once you get your sit bones use to them, as you cannot sink into them, therefore cannot put pressure where it's not supposed to go!

I started with the stock Felt saddle, but once I upgraded to a Fizik I could immediately tell the difference in quality between the two. Even with less padding the Fizik is far more comfortable, especially on long rides. It does NOT feel comfortable without bibs, as I rode to work once in street clothes to keep my kit fresh for after work. But paired up with bibs it feels great.

I do wholeheartedly agree with finding bibs/shorts with padding in them that feel comfortable for you, and pair that with a saddle that also fits you well - but I just don't feel adding extra padding to the saddle is the right answer in the search for a comfortable contact point.

But YMMV and all that. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEK

"Saddle gel"? Did they mean chamois cream? That's what I thought they meant.


----------



## Rashadabd

Saddle gel, also called saddle cream or chamois cream reduces or eliminates friction between your padding in your shorts and you sensitive skin in the crotch area to help prevent soreness and saddle sores. I think it is a must for long rides, but to each his own.

Here's an example:

Assos Chamois Cream - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Rashadabd

And no apologies for questins needed man, we all started at some point and it actually wasn't that long ago for me. Happy to help.


----------



## mcsqueak

Ah, you meant chamois cream! Sorry mate, never heard it referred to as "saddle gel" before. Yes, chamois cream is a good thing.


----------



## windjammer0307

Just throwing this in here for the saddle conversation. Felt saddles are made by Velo (look at the underside). Velo makes saddles for many companies including Scott and yes, Prologo. That being said, I can totally endorse Fizik saddles. I tried quite a few, and found that many (they all were made by Velo) felt the same as the umm, Felt saddle, just a different shape with different graphics. Selle Italia does make some great saddles as well.


----------



## srenkin

FWIW, bike fit has a lot to do with saddle comfort (not just padding). I'm 5' 10" with a 31 inseam so I'm "between sizes." Until November, I had a 56cm Felt F55. I was always a little too stretched out and pitched forward on my arms, and had some issues with saddle numbness. I had Terry Fly SE saddle on that bike, a good saddle which has additional padding and an anatomic cut-out which helped. HOWEVER - I bought a 54cm 2011 F4 which I've been riding for two months now with the stock saddle and honestly, I don't miss the Terry at all. This bike fits me properly and there is less pressure on my saddle bones. 30 miles is my "regular" ride distance with no issues.


----------



## marathon marke

mcsqueak said:


> Ah, you meant chamois cream! Sorry mate, never heard it referred to as "saddle gel" before. Yes, chamois cream is a good thing.


Gel is the new cream.


----------



## myjplp

Finally got around to taking a picture. No pretty backdrops and all plus it's a night time shot...


----------



## Shane1000

This thread is pushing me towards buying a Felt


----------



## bwbishop

Shane1000 said:


> This thread is pushing me towards buying a Felt


Do it! You won't regret it.


----------



## myjplp

Shane1000 said:


> This thread is pushing me towards buying a Felt


I don't think you can go wrong. I wasn't even looking to spend more than $600 when I was initially shopping for an around the neighborhood bike. I test rode some road bikes but weren't decided on what I needed to get. As soon as I tried this Z5 I was in love. I tried quite a few hybrids and quite a few comparable and even more expensive bikes but kept coming back to this bike. 

The one thing that the mechanic of the lbs told me was that dollar for dollar, you're getting slightly better quality bike in a felt as compared to the other brands like trek and specialized. They are great bikes too but felt was just a slight bit nicer. 

It's very subjective and personal preference though. So, I would be interested to hear about your bike shopping experience.


----------



## marathon marke

myjplp said:


> I don't think you can go wrong. I wasn't even looking to spend more than $600 when I was initially shopping for an around the neighborhood bike. I test rode some road bikes but weren't decided on what I needed to get. As soon as I tried this Z5 I was in love. I tried quite a few hybrids and quite a few comparable and even more expensive bikes but kept coming back to this bike.
> 
> The one thing that the mechanic of the lbs told me was that dollar for dollar, you're getting slightly better quality bike in a felt as compared to the other brands like trek and specialized. They are great bikes too but felt was just a slight bit nicer.
> 
> It's very subjective and personal preference though. So, I would be interested to hear about your bike shopping experience.


Felts are a great buy. We sell Trek, BMC, and Felt. Felt beats them all for value for your $.


----------



## Apexhunter

*Saddle and bike fit*

I learned the hard way how important bike fit is to your overall comfort and non-injury. 

In August I bought my bike from my LBS, a Trek. It felt and looked great. I got a great deal, and also bought a Trek for my wife, shoes, pedals, bibs, pumps etc... Spent a fortune. Went back the next week for a "Bike fit". The guy spent two hours fitting my wife, and she was very happy. The same guy spent about forty five minutes fitting me (admittedly, she is hot and very personable) and off we went. I was injured in less than two weeks with a tendon issue in my knee (four weeks of Physical therapy). After doing lot's of internet research, and spending quite a bit on trying out new pieces, I realized that the guy didn't fit me properly, and proceeded to get a proper bike fit from a Specialized concept store. HUGE difference, they measured every angle on me, and the bike, and then set me up with shoe inserts, higher seat position, cleat wedges, and small offsets on my pedals. I am now very comfortable, and am starting to build back up to a respectable speed and distance. I'm sold on the whole Specialized BG Fit concept. They really do know what they are doing. My next bike will be a Specialized, as will my shoes. 

8 miles with a sore butt, tells me that you need a proper bike fit. I would find a Specialized concept store, they have the computer and cameras to make sure you track correctly. Worth every penny. 

This was my experience, yours may vary.


----------



## MikeS123

Just wanted to give an update, I have 103 miles under my belt now since I bought the bike 2 weeks ago. I feel like I am more used to the bike now. It is weird, I feel more uncomfortable the first 1 or 2 miles, and then I get used to it. Today I went on a 18 mile ride and I tried not to put as much weight on the saddle and it did help a lot. And I actually feel great after my rides, even better than before I started riding because I feel my whole body is being stretched out than just sitting at my desk all day. I would still not call it comfortable, and I am curious how I would feel after a longer ride (the longest ride I have completed so far was today and it took me 1 hour and 11 min) I would like to try other saddles just to see how they feel. Also, I always wear bicycle shorts or pants, I do think it would cause me problems if I didn't have them on.


----------



## Don4

MikeS123 said:


> Just wanted to give an update, I have 103 miles under my belt now since I bought the bike 2 weeks ago. I feel like I am more used to the bike now. It is weird, I feel more uncomfortable the first 1 or 2 miles, and then I get used to it. Today I went on a 18 mile ride and I tried not to put as much weight on the saddle and it did help a lot. And I actually feel great after my rides, even better than before I started riding because I feel my whole body is being stretched out than just sitting at my desk all day. I would still not call it comfortable, and I am curious how I would feel after a longer ride (the longest ride I have completed so far was today and it took me 1 hour and 11 min) I would like to try other saddles just to see how they feel. Also, I always wear bicycle shorts or pants, I do think it would cause me problems if I didn't have them on.


Part of what you are experiencing may just be acclimation to sitting on your sit bones. Sorry, I didn't read too deep, so not sure if you had ridden a lot previously. If you haven't, give it some time. Ride the bike and let your body get used to the saddle.

If you have ridden a lot before, and this is just a new bike/saddle combination, your riding position may be different. Again, ride for a while and see if this improves. Or, see if it's possible to adjust your riding position closer to your prior bike, (again, assuming you had one), and maybe that will help.

If you still find you aren't comfortable, try a new saddle. Ideally, try before you buy. Some shops have test saddles, or trial periods.

I had a really nice saddle on my previous bike, but it didn't "sit" well. At all. I ended up trying a Specialized, which you can get in various widths to match up with the width of your sit bones. That did the trick for me. And with that pain gone, I then realized that my shoes weren't comfortable! 

When I bought my 2011 F3, I just transferred this tried and true saddle over to my new bike, and it's just as comfortable. Unfortunately, the particular model saddle I have has been discontinued...so I am now experimenting with saddles again for the steel 1983 Trek I just bought.

Saddle fit is very personal. Good luck!


----------



## MikeS123

Thanks, yeah this is my first road bike and I have not ridden a bike this much since I had first got my driver's license. lol. I will talk the guy at the LBS we bought from to see if he will let me try one out to see if it makes a difference. I believe as big as I am I probably need a wider one.

Next step will be clipless pedals and shoes.


----------



## *bigG*

Gonna be buying my first road bike tomorrow. 2011 F95. I was hoping to be able to ride it when I get it cause this has been a mild winter in Iowa. Looks like I'll have to wait now, but I'm still excited!


----------



## Don4

*bigG* said:


> Gonna be buying my first road bike tomorrow. 2011 F95. I was hoping to be able to ride it when I get it cause this has been a mild winter in Iowa. Looks like I'll have to wait now, but I'm still excited!


Great choice. I think you're going to love it. I'm currently sitting in the middle of a Winter Storm Warning here in Michigan, so I can appreciate what you're saying!


----------



## windjammer0307

*bigG* said:


> Gonna be buying my first road bike tomorrow. 2011 F95. I was hoping to be able to ride it when I get it cause this has been a mild winter in Iowa. Looks like I'll have to wait now, but I'm still excited!





Good choice on your bike. Felt's are an amazing choice for road bikes.


----------



## Elpimpo

New Bike.
Nothing fancy Im a milage guy.
Hope carbon can do it.


Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr



Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr


----------



## Fireform

That's a nice machine. It will certainly do the mileage--I put in over 800 a month on my f1.


----------



## hoopingkld

*bigG* said:


> Gonna be buying my first road bike tomorrow. 2011 F95. I was hoping to be able to ride it when I get it cause this has been a mild winter in Iowa. Looks like I'll have to wait now, but I'm still excited!


You could look around fleebay to see those out of states lbs discount the bikes to buy them now since winter time normally the best for new bike discount or clearance... IMO...you should look harder to find a better model like F75 (slightly better components).or F6 (lowest carbon)...I used to have an F55 and now just build up a 2009 F5SL they offer nicer look and i like the geo.. my in-law are in Des Moines so been there done that.  but the Northwest winter is not much different adding some rain. I ride indoor most of winter time until spring time.


----------



## jpaschal01

My new cycling addiction expanded today. Added a Felt Q620 mountain bike to go with my Z85. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.036635,-96.833368


----------



## windjammer0307

hoopingkld said:


> How was the S27 experience so far? i'm tempting to get one but the S30AL seem to have some problem with bearing so not sure what S27AL hold up..




I've put some serious miles on the S27 so far, and I they are real nice. Honestly, they are a lot better than I thought they would be. They are really smooth and get up to speed fast. I can only imagine that the S30ALs are going to be amazing.


----------



## Jim Dandy

*El Jefe*

I'd post a photo of my Garmin team issue F1, but
"_To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts._"
I guess this makes 1.


----------



## hoopingkld

windjammer0307 said:


> I've put some serious miles on the S27 so far, and I they are real nice. Honestly, they are a lot better than I thought they would be. They are really smooth and get up to speed fast. I can only imagine that the S30ALs are going to be amazing.


Thanks for the feedback. I missed the deal of the S27 on realcyclist last week for only $275...The S30AL seems to have front bearing issue but not sure if newer version is better. Just build my F5SL up and have not logged in mile outside...


----------



## Jbain825

test rode an ar5 today and im sold ive been riding for 6 years and felts are just such sexy bikes cant wait for this wisconsin weather to clear up so i can get out and ride my new bike


----------



## Rashadabd

Where's that pic JD?


----------



## Cal44DE

I think that I need to get my post count up before I can post any pictures, but just wanted to say hello.

My wife and I got into riding and triathlons about two years ago and love it. Our kids have even started to get into it as well. Our daughter (12) is into running and our youngest son (8) is very into riding. 
Here is a list of what we are riding:
Me: 2011 Felt AR5 & 2009 Felt B2
Wife: 2009 Felt ZW1
Son: 2011 Felt F24

I still have a ton to learn, but look forward to reading through all of the information no the site.


----------



## tzdesioux

New guy here. Here's my 2011 F1. This is my second roadbike. The first was a steel panasonic way back in the late 80's. I retired from motorcycle racing in 2007 and have been searching for something to do with my free time. I tried everything from skateboarding to mountain biking and ended up here.


----------



## hoopingkld

tzdesioux said:


> New guy here. Here's my 2011 F1. This is my second roadbike. The first was a steel panasonic way back in the late 80's. I retired from motorcycle racing in 2007 and have been searching for something to do with my free time. I tried everything from skateboarding to mountain biking and ended up here.


This would be sure keeping you up to speed..  She's a beast...


----------



## NukeDOC

tzdesioux said:


> New guy here. Here's my 2011 F1.


ohmagawddd. thats one sexy bike.


----------



## tzdesioux

Thanks guys. The funny thing is that I was pretty much set on buying a F4 but somehow got convinced into putting this together by an ex motorcycle racer turned road bike racer. To be honest, I haven't even ridden the darn thing yet. It's just been so cold and I'm currently going through PT from an old shoulder injury. I hope to be out riding in March.


----------



## NukeDOC

haha theres too much awesome in that bike to wait till march! j/k. get better first. but i recently broke a rib right under my collarbone and against all advice from everyone around me... i had to ride. just took it easy on the upper body while doing it, and walked *shudders* up the hills. 

btw, i finally got some real upgrades to my Z85.
Easton EC90 bar
Easton EC90 fork
Easton EC70 seat post
SNAFU 50mm stem
Strada Double Wireless Computer w/ Cadence
Forte Pro SL saddle
105 SPD-SL pedals
Vuelta ZeroLite Pro wheels for everyday


----------



## tzdesioux

I love the color scheme on that Z85. Black/Red/White has always been the color of my racebikes (motorcycles). I innitially wanted to add lots of red to the F1 but it didn't look right. So the only thing I kept that had red in it is the 3T Ergonova team bars.


----------



## Chico2000

tzdesioux said:


> New guy here. Here's my 2011 F1. This is my second roadbike. The first was a steel panasonic way back in the late 80's. I retired from motorcycle racing in 2007 and have been searching for something to do with my free time. I tried everything from skateboarding to mountain biking and ended up here.


That bike is *F*'n sweeet! Since you're not riding it now I'm gonna come over and take it for a few spins. 
It's not too cold here in upstate NY. Although a ride I did a few weeks ago when it was 11F I did nearly call the sag wagon (aka wife). Since I couldn't feel my fingers dialing a cell phone was impossible.


----------



## FeltF75rider

New here but I have a Felt too.


----------



## windjammer0307

FeltF75rider said:


> New here but I have a Felt too.





Enjoy it. Felt's are amazing bikes with a great ride quality.


----------



## zach.scofield

Chico2000 said:


> It's not too cold here in upstate NY.
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts?
Click to expand...


----------



## z85guy

NukeDOC said:


> haha theres too much awesome in that bike to wait till march! j/k. get better first. but i recently broke a rib right under my collarbone and against all advice from everyone around me... i had to ride. just took it easy on the upper body while doing it, and walked *shudders* up the hills.
> 
> btw, i finally got some real upgrades to my Z85.
> Easton EC90 bar
> Easton EC90 fork
> Easton EC70 seat post
> SNAFU 50mm stem
> Strada Double Wireless Computer w/ Cadence
> Forte Pro SL saddle
> 105 SPD-SL pedals
> Vuelta ZeroLite Pro wheels for everyday


Looks nice


----------



## Chico2000

zach.scofield said:


> Chico2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too cold here in upstate NY.
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts?
> 
> 
> 
> A few miles West of Albany. Pretty cold today but yesterday was low 30's and I got in a decent ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sandiegosteve

*New 2011 F4*

After many test rides, I've retired my old bike and gone with the Felt.

Only 2 rides so far, but I really like it. Kept my current wheels and I'm not sure if I will stay with the stock saddle.


----------



## RiceKilla

2012 Felt F6 with stradalli carbon wheels. Crappy cellphone pic.


----------



## windjammer0307

sandiegosteve said:


> After many test rides, I've retired my old bike and gone with the Felt.
> 
> Only 2 rides so far, but I really like it. Kept my current wheels and I'm not sure if I will stay with the stock saddle.




The Felt saddles are OK at best. I used a couple different demo models from my LBS before I found something that felt right. Ironically, Felt saddles are made by Velo, who makes Prologo saddles. The Prologos however seem to be a bit nicer, but most stock saddles, from any brand aren't great.


----------



## Johnpembo73

RiceKilla said:


> 2012 Felt F6 with stradalli carbon wheels. Crappy cellphone pic.


A very nice looking bike


----------



## st123

RiceKilla said:


> 2012 Felt F6 with stradalli carbon wheels. Crappy cellphone pic.
> 
> nice bike, is it size 51?


----------



## RiceKilla

st123 said:


> RiceKilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 Felt F6 with stradalli carbon wheels. Crappy cellphone pic.
> 
> nice bike, is it size 51?
> 
> 
> 
> 54cm
Click to expand...


----------



## Jim Dandy

*2009 Felt F1 SL Garmin team issue*

Image coming as soon as I post a few more times 
_To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 5 posts._


----------



## Superdave3T

View attachment 251933


'12 Race season is finally underway!

-SD


----------



## igotyofire

SuperdaveFelt said:


> View attachment 251933
> 
> 
> '12 Race season is finally underway!
> 
> -SD


im a newb but local to you guys....where can we go to watch races ?


----------



## Jim Dandy

*Felt team riders*

Props to Marcel Kittel of team Project 1t4i for taking two stage victories from the world's best at Tour of Oman on our favorite Felt F1.


----------



## JogBike

*SuperDave racing picture*

Take a good look at the above photo of SuperDave racing on his Felt. Notice that the rider on the S-Works is giving Dave the eye as if thinking "Where in the heck did you come from?" :thumbsup:


----------



## *bigG*

I think he's just wanting that matte black finish.


----------



## Superdave3T

igotyofire said:


> im a newb but local to you guys....where can we go to watch races ?


I am racing at the Great Park tomorrow at 4:30pm. They have 3 categories racing tomorrow.

Race Calendar

Occasionally we'll get a good group with a dozen former (and current) National champions in the P/1/2 races. It is a low key event and free to watch.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

*bigG* said:


> I think he's just wanting that matte black finish.


Nah, that's my buddy Justin, an up and coming rider starting his 3rd year racing I think. He's got one of the new murdered-out Venge Sworks bikes now. His team, Surf City Cyclery is among the best local teams there is here in SoCal. Thus far they have won most of the Master's crits this year and Justin has nabbed a top 10 or two. My time finishing ahead of Justin is coming to an end. He's got age and tenacity on his side. 

I've just got a nice bike...

-SD


----------



## Imaking20

Jim Dandy said:


> I'd post a photo of my Garmin team issue F1, but
> "_To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts._"
> I guess this makes 1.


Apparently I'm in ^this guy's boat.

I _was_ going to come post a picture of my new '12 F3 but... :14:


SuperdaveFelt said:


> Nah, that's my buddy Justin, an up and coming rider starting his 3rd year racing I think. He's got one of the new murdered-out Venge Sworks bikes now. His team, Surf City Cyclery is among the best local teams there is here in SoCal. Thus far they have won most of the Master's crits this year and Justin has nabbed a top 10 or two. My time finishing ahead of Justin is coming to an end. He's got age and tenacity on his side.
> 
> I've just got a nice bike...
> 
> -SD


Look at the humility on this guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Imaking20

Since I have to wait 10 posts to share pictures I figured I should be less efficient with combining my posts - so here's my introduction:


New to cycling last summer. I picked up a used Trek 2.1 to supplement fitness for my motorcycling addiction and swiftly forgot about my motorcycle. Fast forward to November - I got a great deal on a leftover '10 Tarmac... upgraded and rode it for awhile, loved it - but I needed to be on a smaller size.
Fast forward again - I wanted to race a couple times this year and was given an opportunity to ride with a local team... I wanted to do it on a bike they carried so BRING ON THE F3!!!

I've only had the bike home this week and the weather has been bad so I've been on the trainer. Swapped the saddle out straight away for a Toupe Pro I had, PRO vibe carbon post, PLT stem, and KCNC skewers on the way and waiting for some new Conti tires for my ROL D'huez wheels.


----------



## Imaking20

I should add that I was initially thinking about just ordering the FC frameset - I took a brief ride on a '11 F3 and walked away polarized. The bike felt like home after only adjusting the seat position and just rode beautifully.


Dang, I really can't wait for the weather to clear up so I can take MINE out!


----------



## IcecreamLtDan

Finally got my 2011 F5 off of layaway from what seems like 10 years ago. While going through the fitting I tried and fell in love with the Spec Romin Evo saddle and got it too. Still some things to add to it and of course the weather around here sucks so I haven't had a chance to ride it other than on the trainer yet. Can't wait!! Even my cat approves!!


----------



## Jim Dandy

Nice looking new F5, that black/red/white color scheme is tight! :thumbsup: 
Seems a more upright stance than years past, I actually mistook it for a Z.


----------



## IcecreamLtDan

I think that might just be the angle of the bike when I took the pictures possibly, I also have it set up with the stem angled up. Once I drop a few pounds and get used to it, I'll flip the stem back over. It's also a 51cm frame so that's probably part of it too.


----------



## IcySmooth52

My '12 F75X. I call her "Sub-Zero" and she serves me just as well in messy weather or a beautiful day.


----------



## bobones

My 2011 F85. Mods are 105 5700 shifters, FSA SLK Light Crankset, Dura Ace C24 wheels, Schwalbe Ultremo ZX HD tyres, Planet X CNC ultralight brakes, Selle Italia SLR saddle, Fizik Microtek bar tape, KMC X10L chain.


----------



## alien4fish

im torn between the Giant Defy5 and the Felt 85 im trying to finding some leftovers from last season.......


----------



## windjammer0307

alien4fish said:


> im torn between the Giant Defy5 and the Felt 85 im trying to finding some leftovers from last season.......




Felt. It's a much better bicycle, and their customer service is great.


----------



## FeltF75rider

F85 for sure, you wont regret it. Felts are just awsome bikes.


----------



## *bigG*

I chose the F95 over the Defy 5. Alien, you should definitely choose the F85 over the Defy 5.


----------



## jpfirefly

@icecream your cat is unimpressed. (nice bike)


----------



## Jim Dandy

*«El Jefe»*

2009 F1 SL Garmin-Slipstream Team Issued   _*«El Jefe»*_

          2009 Felt F1 SL Garmin Team Issue


----------



## FeltF75rider

That 2009 F1 is sweet.


----------



## tracerprix

Here is my freshly built bike. 2012 F1 with Campy Super Record 11 speed.


----------



## FeltF75rider

A picture with new Mavic Ksyrium elites and other not so obvious upgrades like Felt Carbon VS bars, 105 pedals and Fizik Kurve Snake saddle.


----------



## JoeFeltF5

Hi there

I'm a newcomer to the forum and the very happy owner of a 2012 F5. Best value for money bike I could find. What's more I could not find a bad review before I bought this.


----------



## zach.scofield

JoeFeltF5 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm a newcomer to the forum and the very happy owner of a 2012 F5. Best value for money bike I could find. What's more I could not find a bad review before I bought this.


 Welcome to the forum Joe. I hope you enjoy your felt as much as I have enjoyed mine.


----------



## Mute

My new 2012 Z6 with a few personal customizations. Kept the Felt cockpit and replaced Tiagra/FSA drivetrain with a SRAM Rival drivetrain. Also, replaced factory Mavic CXP-22N wheelset with a set from Zen Cyclery (thanks Roland!).


----------



## jpaschal01

Mute said:


> My new 2012 Z6 with a few personal customizations. Kept the Felt cockpit and replaced Tiagra/FSA drivetrain with a SRAM Rival drivetrain. Also, replaced factory Mavic CXP-22N wheelset with a set from Zen Cyclery (thanks Roland!).


Love those white rims!! They were out of stock when I was buying new wheels.


----------



## chlorinegreen

Been lurking the Lounge and slowly padding my post count, so I can now finally post the obligatory crappy cellphone pic of my new Felt F75! I have to say, the 2012 color scheme is superb; it's just a great-looking bike all-around. Can't wait to take it out tomorrow and see how it rides!











(By the way, still no pedals, and haven't bothered taking off the rear wheel to remove that plastic disc. Getting a fitting tomorrow, so I may post a higher quality picture with some added parts later)


----------



## zach.scofield

chlorinegreen, No doubt the 2012 color scheme is excellent!


Here is my '11 F5 this past Tuesday morning before it carted my buttucks to work. This is the earliest I can remember getting out for a comfortable weather ride in many, many years.


----------



## dank304

Just picked up a 2011 z85 as my first road bike. 
View attachment 253767


----------



## bwbishop

Awesome, that's a great looking bike. I'm sure you'll love it. Welcome to the club


----------



## dank304

bwbishop said:


> Awesome, that's a great looking bike. I'm sure you'll love it. Welcome to the club


Thanks! With this crazy weather up in Minneapolis I was able to put in 40 miles over the last 2 days. I have a lot to learn and a long ways to go. I was completely gassed out after each 20 mile ride only averaging 14mph, but had way more fun than I thought I would.


----------



## DEK

dank304 said:


> Just picked up a 2011 z85 as my first road bike.


Nice ride. Exactly what I bought last March. You're going to love the ride. Put lots of miles on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Imaking20

My 2012 F3. What a pleasure to ride - and FAST!


----------



## Racersir

My 2012 Felt FC


----------



## Johnpembo73

Very nice bike Racersir.


----------



## Racersir

Johnpembo73 said:


> Very nice bike Racersir.


Thanks man


----------



## Miles42

At 69 years old I am about to by my first road bike. After much looking I and down to 2 the felt Z85 or the Z6. Off to the dealers this week to narrow it down further . Nice pics here.


----------



## jpaschal01

Miles42 said:


> At 69 years old I am about to by my first road bike. After much looking I and down to 2 the felt Z85 or the Z6. Off to the dealers this week to narrow it down further . Nice pics here.


Good luck!


----------



## jurcsi

Imaking20 said:


> My 2012 F3. What a pleasure to ride - and FAST!


this looks just amazing. the RED details are just great on it.


----------



## Imaking20

Thank you!


----------



## alf1096

Can't want to ride my new wheels!!


----------



## Jawn P

Just got my team FC frame set yesterday. It's going on its maiden voyage today. Went together very well!


----------



## Imaking20




----------



## ronr2004

*Best Alumuium Felt vs Caad10.*

This looks like the place to ask. Is there a felt now or in the past that's is as good- maybe better than the Caad10? I'm asking 'cause I'm thinking of buying a Caad but would prefer a Felt. My reason; stupidly I see too many Caads on the road these days.


----------



## Imaking20

Please define what makes it "best" for you? Obviously Felt has aluminum bikes - but what about the bike are you looking for to outperform the CAAD 10?


----------



## bwbishop

I'd look at the Felt F75 (for a more aggressive posture) or the Z85 (for a more relaxed posture). They are both Aluminum with the Shimano 105 drive train. If you can find last years models on sale somewhere, I'd try and grab a Z5 or F6 for a full carbon with 105.


----------



## arkhamasylum

View attachment 255885
my F75 fresh out of the box, this is the international edition, plain black and white, US version has red trims and the top of the top tube is white.


----------



## NukeDOC

<img src="https://i.groupme.com/757933507636012f0a9312313809465c" width ="600">

ok so what ive done may be sacrilegious, but here is my z85 that I have converted to a TT/Tri bike. i recently upgraded my road bike to a jamis xenith race, so i had no reason to have two road bikes, and this was just sitting there collecting dust. 

changes made for the conversion:
profile design fast forward seat post
XLC 90mm stem
profile design ozero base bar
profile design T2+Cobra aero bars
sram rival shifters
sram apex rear derailleur
tektro bar end brake levers

still under 20lbs.

hope i dont get chastised too hard for this... "don't tase me, bro!" lol

by the way, i do plan to do a duathlon and a triathlon this year so i didnt just bastardize the bike for nothing. i just didnt wanna shell out over $2K right now for an actual tri bike. amazon and craigslist were my friends during this conversion.


----------



## Lou3000

Why not just do a tri with a road set up?


----------



## NukeDOC

Lou3000 said:


> Why not just do a tri with a road set up?


because i didnt already have two tri bikes. i started with two road bikes. so i worked with what i had.


----------



## yorkcb7

My 2011 F4 and my new 2011 B16 with Ultegra crank, Zipp Vuka and Fizik Arione saddle


----------



## Jim Dandy

Dude... sweet! That's quite a pair


----------



## Big Teggie

My 2011 Z85



















Modifications...
Shimano 105 Compact Crankset w/Dura-Ace BB
Easton EA90 Stem
Pure Race SuperLight Wheelset w/Michelin Pro 3’s
Felt Devox Carbon Saddle
PRO PLT Carbon Seatpost 
Arundle Bottle Cages
Lizard Skins Bar Tape
Shimano SPD Pedals


----------



## DEK

Nice looking Z, Big Teggie. Making me think about some changes to mine.


----------



## BoOst3d

nice bikes in here. gives me ideas on how to make my F6 look better


----------



## cannonjoe

*2010 z6*

New to road cycling and new to this forum! Been riding for years, but comfort and hybrid style bikes. Loving the road so far....wish i would have started years ago!

So, here is my first road bike and entry into road cycling. It's a 2010 Felt z6, Craigslist find that I got pretty cheap. Needed lots of TLC and after hours of cleaning, a complete tune up from LBS, new tires, bottle cages, petals, shoes, and proper cycle shorts I'm ready! Put a bunch of miles on it this past weekend and love riding it. The engine (me) needs so so much work.


----------



## davegregoire

*My 2011 Felt F5*

Bone stock (except SRAM cork red tape)


----------



## ilya2193

2008 Felt Z70 56CM
Selle Italia C2 Saddle
Rolf Vector Pro Wheels


----------



## joshmo

*Time for a new road bike*

Its time for a new road bike, and i am deciding on the felt AR4, and the z85. Any suggestions or reviews would help out alot. Thanks


----------



## Ovid77

AR4 always a good value. I had a AR4 2009, is a great bike. I am now on AR1 Team Edition 2010


----------



## Jim Dandy

Good thing you didn't post a photo of that AR1 cause I'd have wanted it for sure.


----------



## simonaway427

38mm tubulars ready for cross season


----------



## joshmo

*ar4 vs z85*

so i went to my LBS today and test rode an ar5 56, thats all they had, but I'm a 58.. but i also rode a 2011 z5 which was extremely comfortable and great.. i think I'm gonna go with this bike over the ar4.. do u guys have any suggestions thanks


----------



## bwbishop

I have a 2010 Z5 and am in love with it. It's a great bike and I don't think you can go wrong with it. That being said, I've never riden the AR series of bikes, so I can't comment on how they compare. Either way I'm sure you'll get a great bike.


----------



## joshmo

*2011 z5*

Yea i was very impressed how comfortable the ride was on the z5. What do u guys think of the color scheme of all white on the 2011 model of the z5


----------



## hmagallon

*2011 zw5*

Here's my wifes Felt with full Campy 11 speed Athena and here new 2012 Campy Eurus Mega G-3 wheels.


----------



## Superdave3T

hmagallon said:


> Here's my wifes Felt with full Campy 11 speed Athena and here new 2012 Campy Eurus Mega G-3 wheels.


That is beautiful. I wish Campagnolo had a larger following so we could create more bikes like this. Our F4130 with Athena could use a sister.

-SD


----------



## Don4

hmagallon said:


> Here's my wifes Felt with full Campy 11 speed Athena and here new 2012 Campy Eurus Mega G-3 wheels.


That is sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That is beautiful. I wish Campagnolo had a larger following so we could create more bikes like this. Our F4130 with Athena could use a sister.
> 
> -SD


I agree. My '11 F3 is very nice with it's SRAM Red. But my '83 Trek 560 with Athena 11 w/Chorus shifters is really sweet.

Maybe the F4130's sister could work in sufficient quantities at, say, the F3 / Z3 and up range?

Perhaps I'm unusual, as I jumped from an '83 Trek with downtube shifters into the current market of shifter/brake lever combos.

Shimano's lever throw was too long for my taste. Also didn't like the brake levers moving to the side. I do like the Di2 on my wife's '10 Z2, but, being Di2, it has fixed brake levers, and no levers to "throw", so go figure. 

SRAM solved the throw / moving brake lever problem for me, and I liked the short throw, and not being used to a two paddle system (ie Shimano), didn't have to "unlearn" that. I was interested in Campy, and considered just buying a frame, and building it up with Campy, but chickened out, and bought my F3, which I'm very happy with.

Now that I have Campy on my '83 Trek 560 (bought off eBay last fall, which I completely stripped down, and rebuilt with completely new components) I find I really like it. It is a bit of an adjustment from the SRAM, but the way it operates makes sense, and I find the hoods to be more comfortable than the SRAM (admittedly, now "old" SRAM Red).

Had the 2011 F3 been available equipped with, I dunno, say Campagnolo Chorus 11, having ridden it, I would not have hesitated to buy it. It works well, and I believe would be a very complimentary group to the Felt F-Series frameset, which is really wonderful.

If you remember, from my earlier ramblings, I bought my F3 because, despite comparing it to the Cervelo R3, RS, Cannondale SuperSix, and a couple others, nothing but the Felt, at least to me, jumped when I kicked it as well as the 1983 steel Trek I was riding at the time. Take that as a compliment.

There you go...market study of one! lol!

*Edit:* One last thought. When I was shopping for bikes (and bought my F3), I really was curious about Campagnolo. The problem was -- it's almost impossible to FIND Campy on a complete bike. I'm betting if you build it, they will come. -- D4


----------



## BoOst3d

Stock 2012 F6. Only thing I changed was the tires to Michelin Pro4's


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Here's my Brougham!!


----------



## davegregoire

*New bike*

Through a couple of bike swaps, finally settled on this one. I love this bike. 2011 F5 LTD


----------



## Andy Pancroft

My Felt Brougham fixie!!


----------



## budkid

Out and about in Napa/Rutherford/St. Helena.


----------



## milspecs

my two day old felt f75


----------



## Mr. Clean

Z6! 105 shifters put on today


----------



## T K

budkid said:


> Out and about in Napa/Rutherford/St. Helena.


Hope you stopped in for their prime rib. It's oh so yummy!:thumbsup:
You live in Napa?


----------



## smartyiak

Andy Pancroft said:


> My Felt Brougham fixie!!


This is one of the most eye-catching bikes I've seen in a while. Like the pink...LOVE the chrome.

Well done Andy!


----------



## PBE

Current state of my AR, still in love with my bike!


----------



## srenkin

Tuesday morning: 70 miles into an 80-mile ride on the Silver Comet Trail. It's good to be on an F4!


----------



## jurcsi

beautiful bike on a beautiful road srenkin


----------



## jdwertz

Looks great! I just bought a 2012 F4. Though I wish it had the Ultegra cranks like the 2011


----------



## RobbMaxx

2011 Felt F1 Team Issue. 56 cm. Full Sram Red, Mavic Ksyrium SL, Edge Carbon Seatpost, Selle Italia SLR TT saddle. Weighed in at 15.2 Lbs... with pedals, Edge 500 and cages...

Quick Q for Felt Historians... Why have I only been able to find one other person with this exact frame? Yet the 2010 Team Issues are abundant? I know that Garmin Switched to Cervelo, but Im assuming that production had been done previous to this??? Just curious, not of any real importance.


----------



## JockeyWheel

*Recently completed F1 build*

Finished a couple of days ago. Pictured before pedals and cages. Just took it on it's first shakedown ride and I'm really pleased with the way it turned out.


----------



## budkid

T K said:


> Hope you stopped in for their prime rib. It's oh so yummy!:thumbsup:
> You live in Napa?


I live in Vallejo. I just ride out to Napa.


----------



## T K

I lived in the "V" for a few years.


----------



## Imaking20

JockeyWheel said:


> Finished a couple of days ago. Pictured before pedals and cages. Just took it on it's first shakedown ride and I'm really pleased with the way it turned out.


Me likey :thumbsup:


----------



## asindc

bwbishop said:


> I have a 2010 Z5 and am in love with it. It's a great bike and I don't think you can go wrong with it. That being said, I've never riden the AR series of bikes, so I can't comment on how they compare. Either way I'm sure you'll get a great bike.


I just bought a 2010 Z5. Where is your pic?


----------



## FeltF75rider

recent picture with all upgrades got about 800 miles on her now.


----------



## milspecs

...,,


----------



## Bimmer

Absolutely loving my AR5! :thumbsup:


----------



## evanike

*My brand new 2013 Felt F75*

New 2013 Felt F75


----------



## evanike

*My new 2013 Felt F75*

Brand New 2013 Felt f75


----------



## ironjeff

evanike said:


> Brand New 2013 Felt f75


evanike, where did you get this from? I don't even see this on their website! looks awesome!


----------



## evanike

ironjeff said:


> evanike, where did you get this from? I don't even see this on their website! looks awesome!


I ordered it from Revolution Bike shop in Solana Beach CA. They just got their 2013 line in! When I went to order it, the felt dealer was there as well showing them the new line and I was able to order it directly from him so thats why it came sooner, but you can order the same bike from Revolution! Hope this helps


----------



## method01

pretty good looking bike evanike


----------



## Z6_esb

Here's my 2012 Z6. I have Easton EC90SLs on there with Schwalbe Ultremo 23s. I changed out the stock 12-30 to an Ultegra 11-28 cassette. I put the stock Mavics on there again for fun and it was night and day. The Eastons are so light.

I will probably go with GP 4000 25mm once they wear out. I am also thinking about updating the entire groupset from mix and match Tiagra to either Ultegra, Force, or Chorus. Can't decide.


----------



## evanike

method01 said:


> pretty good looking bike evanike


Thank you! it is my first road bike!


----------



## evanike

Z6_esb said:


> Here's my 2012 Z6. I have Easton EC90SLs on there with Schwalbe Ultremo 23s. I changed out the stock 12-30 to an Ultegra 11-28 cassette. I put the stock Mavics on there again for fun and it was night and day. The Eastons are so light.
> 
> I will probably go with GP 4000 25mm once they wear out. I am also thinking about updating the entire groupset from mix and match Tiagra to either Ultegra, Force, or Chorus. Can't decide.


How much were the easton wheels? And is that a Revolution bike shop water bottle!?


----------



## Z6_esb

evanike said:


> How much were the easton wheels? And is that a Revolution bike shop water bottle!?


I got them used and part of a trade so price is hard to say. Yes Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach.


----------



## easyridernyc

stock?


----------



## Z6_esb

easyridernyc said:


> stock?


who is this directed towards? Don't want to leave you hanging if it's me


----------



## easyridernyc

actually the stock question was on that black 2013 f75 for ev. 


nice z tho, definitely


----------



## joenzy

Very nice looking ride. Waiting for the 13's to make an appearance on the East coast.


----------



## evanike

Z6_esb said:


> I got them used and part of a trade so price is hard to say. Yes Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach.


No way! I just bought my bike from them 2 days ago! They are amazing and I'm gonna go on the saturday ride coming up


----------



## evanike

easyridernyc said:


> stock?


yes everything on the bike is stock. thats what you are asking correct?


----------



## evanike

joenzy said:


> Very nice looking ride. Waiting for the 13's to make an appearance on the East coast.


I might be mistaken but I'm pretty sure Felt is based out of Irvine CA, so thats why my LBS got it so quick, since I'm here in So Cal. I hope you get them soon though!


----------



## Don4

evanike said:


> Brand New 2013 Felt f75


There is just no way to describe that but awesome. And this is from a guy with a 2011 F3. Excellent choice! Enjoy your ride!


----------



## Chico2000

I love the color on that 2013 F75!

Here's a pic from a ride in the Adirondack Mountains. My Z85 crossing the mighty Hudson. North Creek, NY.


----------



## evanike

Chico2000 said:


> I love the color on that 2013 F75!
> 
> Here's a pic from a ride in the Adirondack Mountains. My Z85 crossing the mighty Hudson. North Creek, NY.


Thats an awesome picture!


----------



## evanike

Don4 said:


> There is just no way to describe that but awesome. And this is from a guy with a 2011 F3. Excellent choice! Enjoy your ride!


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Z6_esb

evanike said:


> No way! I just bought my bike from them 2 days ago! They are amazing and I'm gonna go on the saturday ride coming up


the saturday ride this weekend is the first for the giro of san diego. I would check mileage of that ride. if you're new, then it may be tough. but if it's just a new bike, then go for it.

I went last week and did 27 of 40 or so they had planned. tougher rides


----------



## Chico2000

evanike said:


> Thats an awesome picture!


Thanks. It was a great ride too. Planned on 35 miles, got lost, GPS wouldn't work, so I ended up doing 45 miles solo. Great views, some climbing, a few miles on a dirt road with some big, scary, and fresh animal tracks(black bear I guess), engine roar from a fighter plane that couldn't have been more than a thousand feet over me, then got back to my friends camp for some cold beers.


----------



## gocard

Great pictures! That 2013 F75 looks stunning, evanike!


----------



## slowdave

Felt B2 Pro campag record chorus mix still workin on getting lower
View attachment 262323


----------



## Tango45

*Ride in the Cape*

Cape Cod Ride - Dennis to Provincetown. That's Provincetown in the background.

Bike is a Felt F5 that was wrecked and rebuilt with an FC frame. Custom wheels, Continental GP4000 tires.


----------



## enzo24

2011 F5:


























Had it for about 2 weeks and absolutely love it. It is crying for black tires though.


----------



## DEK

Nice ride, Enzo. What saddle is that you have on your F5? I need a new saddle for my Z85 and looking for something like that.


----------



## enzo24

Specialized Romin (the cheapest, Comp Gel version, which is about $90). It's pretty good. The default Felt saddle is the most horrible thing I've ever ridden, and I've ridden some pretty bad ones before. For some reason the manufacturers always put the narrowest possible saddle on all their bikes, and going to a slightly wider one has helped me a lot.


----------



## DEK

enzo24 said:


> Specialized Romin (the cheapest, Comp Gel version, which is about $90). It's pretty good. The default Felt saddle is the most horrible thing I've ever ridden, and I've ridden some pretty bad ones before. For some reason the manufacturers always put the narrowest possible saddle on all their bikes, and going to a slightly wider one has helped me a lot.


Thanks. I actually didn't mind the saddle on my Z85. However, it got damaged in a recent crash so I'm looking for something new.


----------



## enzo24

Yeah, now that I think about it I'm pretty sure the Z's have a much different saddle than the F's. There are loads of options out there, you just have to find one that works for you.


----------



## JokerSeven

Well here she is, my new brand spanking new 2011 Z85. It's just like the other Z85's posted here except for one thing...This one is MINE ! Muhahaha! Since I got a hell of a deal on it, I used the extra cash to order 105 cranks, 105 pedals, Ultegra BB, & 105 brake calipers.
Update: I scored a new set of Shimano RS80's at a crazy low price.


----------



## TDI Hoo

Here's my 2012 Z6 on my bike rack in Wrightsville Beach, NC last month. I rode 175 miles that week. Last week my rear derailleur shifter cable exploded in the STI shifter housing (luckily only a block from my house on the way back from a 30 mile ride) and my LBS fixed it for free (I couldn't get the fragments out). Wonderful support and a wonderful machine!


----------



## cgdrennan

*F35*

Here is my 2003 or 2004 56 cm F35. I absolutely love it! I had a 2011 F95 before but it got stolen. My wife's grandpa had this F35 sitting around because he didn't ride it anymore and he gave it to me! I know its older, but it feels so much faster than my F95.


----------



## cantbeataktm

Awesome


----------



## garchitect

2011 Felt F2. Mavic Cosmic SLR, Dura Ace 7900, Profile Design Post, Bars, Stem. Built this up from just the frame.


----------



## Z6_esb

garchitect said:


> 2011 Felt F2. Mavic Cosmic SLR, Dura Ace 7900, Profile Design Post, Bars, Stem. Built this up from just the frame.


Very Nice!


----------



## mountbkr

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tango45

cantbeataktm said:


> Awesome












You gotta give specs on that thing...


----------



## mistrpeepers

Absolutely beautiful bike!


----------



## terbennett

Here's my group riding buddy's Felt F95. Those are Zipps if you wanted to know. He also has a Felt TK2 that he races track on. This guy just turned 18 and he buys his own stuff....no mommy or daddy help. How does he make money? He buys and sells bike parts online. He also has a Felt TK2 that he races track on. He is now saving up for an Ultegra Di2 gruppo. Awesome!


----------



## mistrpeepers

Here is my new 2012 F5 (only upgrade so far was to a Specialized Toupe Expert)


----------



## mistrpeepers

My 2012 Felt F5 (only upgrade was a Specialized Toupe Expert)


----------



## JoeFeltF5

Great looking ride, I got last years F5 and never had a better bike  enjoy it


----------



## 00XJCO

Love those green accents.


----------



## adams90210

Here's my brand new 2013 Felt F5.

I love it so far and can't wait to get it out on the road!


----------



## davegregoire

Glad to start seeing the 2013's up here. They are beautiful!


----------



## quanster42

new 2013 DA3 with a few changes: 404 CCs, TriRig Omega front brake, SRAM Exogram crankset


----------



## rawdeelux

2013 Felt F75


----------



## yorkcb7

quanster42 said:


> new 2013 DA3 with a few changes: 404 CCs, TriRig Omega front brake, SRAM Exogram crankset
> 
> This is the exact bike I want.. Let me know how it is. Thinking about selling my B16 for it. Beautiful bike!


----------



## Misak

Here's my Felt F85 2012, size - 61cm, stock...


----------



## commfire

terbennett said:


> Here's my group riding buddy's Felt F95. Those are Zipps if you wanted to know. He also has a Felt TK2 that he races track on. This guy just turned 18 and he buys his own stuff....no mommy or daddy help. How does he make money? He buys and sells bike parts online. He also has a Felt TK2 that he races track on. He is now saving up for an Ultegra Di2 gruppo. Awesome!


Love that color scheme!


----------



## commfire

*2013 F1x*

Heres mine


----------



## Donn12

F65x CX bike. Eggbeater pedals, specialized toupe expert saddle. 
I love this bike!


----------



## Donn12

This is the last time it will be clean!


----------



## YZ 343

*2011 f4*

One year old F4


----------



## evanike

terbennett said:


> Here's my group riding buddy's Felt F95. Those are Zipps if you wanted to know. He also has a Felt TK2 that he races track on. This guy just turned 18 and he buys his own stuff....no mommy or daddy help. How does he make money? He buys and sells bike parts online. He also has a Felt TK2 that he races track on. He is now saving up for an Ultegra Di2 gruppo. Awesome!


Why kind of Zipp wheels are those?


----------



## sarals

Oldie but Goodie! 2004 B2. 650c Zero Lites, Conti Triathlon tires, 55/39 SRAM cranks, Dura-Ace shifters, Ultegra derailleurs (9 speed rear), Shimano 600 brakes (?), FSA Vision handle bar, awful saddle.


----------



## sandiegosteve

Got a small crack in my F4. Felt took care of it nicely... about 10 days later I had an FC frame.


----------



## chudak

My baby...pretty much stock.


----------



## Justanislandboy

JokerSeven said:


> Well here she is, my new brand spanking new 2011 Z85. It's just like the other Z85's posted here except for one thing...This one is MINE ! Muhahaha! Since I got a hell of a deal on it, I used the extra cash to order 105 cranks, 105 pedals, Ultegra BB, & 105 brake calipers.
> Update: I scored a new set of Shimano RS80's at a crazy low price.


That thing is bad. The paint on that thing is so sweet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sully00

Justanislandboy said:


> That thing is bad. The paint on that thing is so sweet!!! :thumbsup:


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## jpaschal01

My new F75X. After a little shakedown ride the day I bought it, I really gave it a workout with a 52 mile gravel grinder on Sunday. Awesome ride. This is gonna be a really fun bike.
View attachment 275490


----------



## fuzzjunk

My new FC build! 
View attachment 275709


----------



## bwbishop

jpaschal01 said:


> My new F75X. After a little shakedown ride the day I bought it, I really gave it a workout with a 52 mile gravel grinder on Sunday. Awesome ride. This is gonna be a really fun bike.
> View attachment 275490


Nice bike. I get my new wheels in a week or two. I'll post another picture then.


----------



## felt f6

just bought a 2012 f6 today. Ready to ride but still have snow on the ground.


----------



## skh25

Just got this f85. Waiting for the snow to leave now.


----------



## jkbatca

Here's my new Z95. Perfect for me, under $1K budget / just getting back into riding road after 20 years (went on an awesome) 30 mile ride yesterday, comfortable frame for long riding... I'm a happy rider!

View attachment 276534


----------



## bwbishop

Not a great background, I'll take a better picture later. 

It's 2010 Zc. Upgraded to Ultegra drivetrain and just put on those wheels on Saturday. They're Pacenti SL23 laced to White Industries T11s with CX-Rays.

View attachment 277031


----------



## samuraistu

View attachment 277036
View attachment 277037


My 2012 Felt F4....totally love this bike but the carbon/lacquer has started bubbling only after 10 months of use. Is this normal???


----------



## bwbishop

View attachment 277077


This is a much better background.

Ugg... this website has the worst image upload tool ever. It shouldn't be this hard to insert a picture in a post. It takes one click on my phone, but a pain in the &*^ on the computer.


----------



## igotyofire

bwbishop said:


> View attachment 277077
> 
> 
> This is a much better background.
> 
> Ugg... this website has the worst image upload tool ever. It shouldn't be this hard to insert a picture in a post. It takes one click on my phone, but a pain in the &*^ on the computer.


thats why i host offsite, saves the site bandwidth too, I have always disliked forum image uploaders because they usually require the viewer to be logged into view & guest are unable to see. Now i just need to find the take out my SLR for some better shots, heh.


----------



## jsandevil

Ok, here it is: 2013 Z2, stock, Shimano Ultegra 6700-C pedals. 
View attachment 278736


----------



## jurcsi

My 2011 F5. pretty much stock, except of those wheels, as you would have guessed


----------



## parklife

Here is my newly built Felt FC.....straight swap from my damaged F5. Standard apart from Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels and Continental GP 4000s tyres.......upgrade to Ultegra Di2 hopefully next year 


041413_DSC0009 by P.Life, on Flickr


----------



## YZ 343

parklife said:


> Here is my newly built Felt FC.....straight swap from my damaged F5. Standard apart from Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels and Continental GP 4000s tyres.......upgrade to Ultegra Di2 hopefully next year
> 
> 
> 041413_DSC0009 by P.Life, on Flickr


I like how this bike looks. What wheels were stock?


----------



## igotyofire

I am loving this bike!


----------



## parklife

YZ 343 said:


> I like how this bike looks. What wheels were stock?


Stock were Magic CXP22. Replacements are a lot lighter, stiffer and that helps on the hills where I live!!


----------



## Superdave3T

New F1 for this season:
Daily trim
View attachment 279143

With the race day C75s
View attachment 279144

-SD


----------



## bwbishop

SuperdaveFelt said:


> New F1 for this season:
> View attachment 279140
> 
> -SD


I'm getting "Invalid Link". I see how it is Dave. You just tease us


----------



## scottyroyal

Another F1, 14lbs10 with the ENVE wheels and 'heavy' alloy bar/stem, inc pedals


----------



## scottyroyal

F3X 'cross


----------



## igotyofire

scottyroyal said:


> Another F1, 14lbs10 with the ENVE wheels and 'heavy' alloy bar/stem, inc pedals


when talking weight lets share frame size  thanks!


----------



## scottyroyal

56cm, 175mm cranks, 120mm stem, 42cm bars


----------



## GT8

My 2011 F5 in "summer" trim:















Changes from stock:

Fulcrum 3 wheels
Ultegra 52/39 chainset
Ultegra 11-25 casstte and chain
Fizik Anteres Versus saddle
Deda Zero 46cm bars
Easton EA70 90mm stem
Double wrap of Specialized Roubaix bartape
Continental GP4000s tyres

Absolutely love it - smooth fast, sharp, stiff but comfortable too


----------



## chukostar

Just picked up my 1st road bike, 2012 F6 58cm, LBS gave me a great deal since it's last yr model.

View attachment 279418


----------



## engineer1

My new 2013 Felt Z4 

View attachment 280003


----------



## igotyofire

engineer1 said:


> My new 2013 Felt Z4
> 
> View attachment 280003


what size is that?


----------



## kojtl1000

SuperdaveFelt said:


> New F1 for this season:
> Daily trim
> View attachment 279143
> 
> With the race day C75s
> View attachment 279144
> 
> -SD


Can I ask you what color scheme that is on your F1? I really like this.


----------



## kojtl1000

scottyroyal said:


> Another F1, 14lbs10 with the ENVE wheels and 'heavy' alloy bar/stem, inc pedals


Very nice looking bike. Did you need to use converter cups or something else to fit the Campagnolo Ultra torque cranckset? I believe the bottom bracket is BB30?
I also really want to install a Campagnolo Record group on this frame, but I want to make sure it will be a good fit without the use of any 'tricks'

Thanks.


----------



## engineer1

igotyofire said:


> what size is that?


58. Why do you ask?


----------



## Superdave3T

kojtl1000 said:


> Can I ask you what color scheme that is on your F1? I really like this.


That was the stock paint job on the 2012 F1. The Gloss Black / Matte Carbon colorway is still available in 2013 with our F1 Custom Paint program. You can configure and order one now on our website and have it delivered to your Local Felt Dealer.

-SD


----------



## kojtl1000

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That was the stock paint job on the 2012 F1. The Gloss Black / Matte Carbon colorway is still available in 2013 with our F1 Custom Paint program. You can configure and order one now on our website and have it delivered to your Local Felt Dealer.
> 
> -SD


Thank you SD. It seems that you cannot deliver anymore standard F1's in a size 58. Does this mean that if I were to order a custom pain program frame, I could still order a size 58, which means I would pay an extra $250, but I can choose my colors?


----------



## Mdelrossi

New Ride:
On a ride 
View attachment 280421

After 80 miles
View attachment 280422

Yeah, I have to paint and weed, too busy riding


----------



## Gharp23

editing with new picture


----------



## commfire

View attachment 283876

Anyone need a cross bike? Unfortunately not racing this Fall. I love this bike though. Gonna put it in the classified in the next week.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Finally got all my personal touches done. 2011 F75 upgraded ksyrium Elites, Fizik Kurve Snake saddle with Cyrano post, Felt carbon bars, Planet X CNC brakes, Zipp service course SL stem, Ultegra Shifters and Front and rear derailer using Yokozuna reaction cables. After neck surgery I relaxed the fit some but its a nice smooth ride.


----------



## Dave67

My 2010 F75 daily driver. Old pic now has Red Breaks and black cages.


----------



## gqllc007

My brand new 2013 Felt Z4 with ZERO miles!


----------



## Adam_B

2012 F4. 61cm. My 2nd road bike (1st was a '78 Schwinn Super Le Tour).


----------



## ctflower

Adam_B said:


> 2012 F4. 61cm. My 2nd road bike (1st was a '78 Schwinn Super Le Tour).


I know this is a pic thread, but.....how's the stiffness on the F4? Did you compare to any other bikes? I'm looking at the F4, but am not too in touch with the stiffness of the F2/3/4/5/C frame.


----------



## Adam_B

ctflower said:


> I know this is a pic thread, but.....how's the stiffness on the F4? Did you compare to any other bikes? I'm looking at the F4, but am not too in touch with the stiffness of the F2/3/4/5/C frame.


This being my first carbon bike, I can't really tell ya. I'm 230 and it seemed very stiff when I was climbing out of the saddle today. 
SuperDave would be the one to ask.


----------



## bwbishop

ctflower said:


> I know this is a pic thread, but.....how's the stiffness on the F4? Did you compare to any other bikes? I'm looking at the F4, but am not too in touch with the stiffness of the F2/3/4/5/C frame.


All of the F series have the same stiffness. The only difference is the weight.


----------



## ctflower

bwbishop said:


> All of the F series have the same stiffness. The only difference is the weight.


Thanks much!


----------



## igotyofire

bwbishop said:


> All of the F series have the same stiffness. The only difference is the weight.


Ya don't they say the new Z is stiffer then the old F series bike....heh. The Z is a very comfortable bike, I still need to try taking an F series for a demo ride. Getting back on subject though added some Blue handle bar tape to match the blue cages & blue trim already on the bike. Too much blue?


----------



## jpaschal01

igotyofire said:


> Ya don't they say the new Z is stiffer then the old F series bike....heh. The Z is a very comfortable bike, I still need to try taking an F series for a demo ride. Getting back on subject though added some Blue handle bar tape to match the blue cages & blue trim already on the bike. Too much blue?


 Blue tape is awesome on your bike!


----------



## igotyofire

jpaschal01 said:


> Blue tape is awesome on your bike!


Better angle!


----------



## ecmoney

This is my girl, 2011 Felt AR5 size 61
About 2k miles on her and no issues.

I have upgraded the wheels, seat, stem height, cassette.


----------



## bwbishop

Great looking steed


----------



## loxx0050

*My new Race Day Whip*

Just pick this up last night, 2012 on clearance from a local shop (I prefer this color over the 2013 and the fact it has better derailleurs also)

At the Shop:




















These are going on as soon as I receive the Ultegra Cassette I have on order:


----------



## nazmo

hi all

This is my first post on the forum, Got a stock 2013 F85 for my BD from the mrs in may. Im from South Africa, we have great roads and also host the largest timed event in the world. 

Anyhow, here she is. Great bike! recently had a professional bike fit done and everything feels amazing. next on the list is wheels 

Ps. this isnt technically a photo, but it is a 3d render I did based on my actual bike


----------



## Superdave3T

Transitioning back to an AR1 after a couple good years on the F1.









-SD


----------



## jpaschal01

Link isn't working for me...and that just insn't fair to flaunt bike porn without actually showing it! 



SuperdaveFelt said:


> Transitioning back to an AR1 after a couple good years on the F1.
> View attachment 287250
> 
> -SD


----------



## Superdave3T

jpaschal01 said:


> Link isn't working for me...and that just insn't fair to flaunt bike porn without actually showing it!


Try this:
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/1173748_10201937757191537_948612516_n.jpghttp://


----------



## bwbishop

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Transitioning back to an AR1 after a couple good years on the F1.
> 
> -SD


Beautiful bikes


----------



## LOW2000

So I can be on the lookout on Craigslist for a lightly used 61cm F1 for $1000??? :idea:


----------



## Superdave3T

LOW2000 said:


> So I can be on the lookout on Craigslist for a lightly used 61cm F1 for $1000??? :idea:


It is a 58cm. I wish I could pass it on to a junior program or a friend in need; I'm ashamed to admit what happens to old test frames. 

-SD


----------



## bwbishop

SuperdaveFelt said:


> It is a 58cm. I wish I could pass it on to a junior program or a friend in need; I'm ashamed to admit what happens to old test frames.
> 
> -SD


Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## eddiecut

same exact bike I got this summer... love it. I put some gray bar tape on it... black cages... nothing else thats cool. yet.



adams90210 said:


> Here's my brand new 2013 Felt F5.
> 
> I love it so far and can't wait to get it out on the road!


----------



## JimP

2013 Felt F3, Ultegra Di2, EDGE 2.45/Alchemy wheels, 3T Ergonova bars


----------



## Surroundhound

My ZW95, which I use for triathlons. Took the cross brakes off, flipped the stem, and added some aero bars. Now if I could only figure out how to keep the shifter cables away from my fingers...


----------



## garchitect

Just refreshed my F2. Enjoy


----------



## commfire

*My 2012 Felt F1*

Sadly going up for sale


----------



## LOW2000

Seat slipped down mid-ride, didn't bother moving it back for the pic. Rides like a dream, fast, compliant, just need to get a small foam tab where the cables touch the headtube to keep them from rattling and get my valve stem extensions so I can fit my Flo wheels.

2014 AR4 - 61cm


----------



## LOW2000

New shoes










And a little followup with the fit guru Jim Manton @ Home


----------



## damian75

So I just picked up a Felt F85 frame and fork from a 2012 that a bike shop decided to part out instead of discounting and selling whole as old stock. This will be my first Felt, looking forward to the build. This will be a project bike I am building with my father mostly with spare parts we had around, a mix of Sram Red and Force. This is the frame as it sits now I will update once built. Can't wait.


----------



## Adam_B

Adam_B said:


> 2012 F4. 61cm. My 2nd road bike (1st was a '78 Schwinn Super Le Tour).











Couple upgrades... DA-9000 cranks (52/36) and brakes, 25mm gatorskins, FD-9000 in the box waiting to get installed. Running 12-25 ultegra cassette so I'll stick with the ultegra RD. Bontrager carbon cages. Changed stem from a 25deg/110mm to a 17deg/100mm after fitting. And yes, the touch up paint for the mustang matchs well for the nicks on the bike.


----------



## Adam_B

damian75 said:


> So I just picked up a Felt F85 frame and fork from a 2012 that a bike shop decided to part out instead of discounting and selling whole as old stock. This will be my first Felt, looking forward to the build. This will be a project bike I am building with my father mostly with spare parts we had around, a mix of Sram Red and Force. This is the frame as it sits now I will update once built. Can't wait.
> 
> View attachment 289187


Nice! What size is that?


----------



## damian75

It's a 54cm

As the build stand right now I've got a set of 2009 sram red shifters, force front and rear derailleurs and brakes, FSA carbon cranks 172.5 53/39, speed play pedals, and a set of Rolf Vector Comp wheels we had lying around. Just waiting on the bottom bracket to get here so I can get it on the road.


----------



## Superdave3T

Adam_B said:


> View attachment 289594
> 
> 
> Couple upgrades... DA-9000 cranks (52/36) and brakes, 25mm gatorskins, FD-9000 in the box waiting to get installed. Running 12-25 ultegra cassette so I'll stick with the ultegra RD. Bontrager carbon cages. Changed stem from a 25deg/110mm to a 17deg/100mm after fitting. And yes, the touch up paint for the mustang matchs well for the nicks on the bike.


That's a DuPont paint job on the F4 I think so the automotive industry will have the same hues in DP, PPG, BASF, etc...

I see you've kept the stock saddle. Do you love it or is it just acceptable? I've moved away from that model to a flatter semi-round shape on the F. With the upright position you've got set up on that bike do you still find it comfortable?

-SD


----------



## Bklyn718

My AR4


----------



## Suney

^^ what saddle bag is that?
Looking for a smaller one that can still fit a tubular

heres my Felt Z4


----------



## Bklyn718

Suney said:


> ^^ what saddle bag is that?
> Looking for a smaller one that can still fit a tubular
> 
> heres my Felt Z4
> View attachment 289644


It's a Scicon Hipo 550 Saddle Bag. I think they have one that is smaller??


----------



## Redley78

View attachment 289901

Crappy pic, but here is my 2014 AR5. It is pretty much stock, minus the Reynolds Solitude Wheels.
I am waiting to get all my components together then, im upgrading the following:
Reynolds Assault Carbon clinchers
Ultegra Compact Crank w/ Wheels mfg BB30 Adapter
Ultegra cassete/chain


----------



## damian75

*Finally Finished the build*





















Well I finally finished the build on my first Felt. As it stands.

Felt F85 Frame with carbon fork
FSA headset
Felt Stem and handlebars
Felt Seat post and Saddle
SRAM Red Shifters/Brake levers 
SRAM Force Brakes
SRAM Force Rear derailleur
SRAM Force 22 Yaw Front derailleur
SRAM 1091r Chain
FSA Carbon Team Issue Cranks 172.5 53/39
Shimano Ocatlink bottom bracket 
Shimano Ultegra 10 speed cassette
Rolf Vector Comp wheels
Speedplay X2 pedels 

While there are many things I would like to upgrade like the wheels, the stock Felt saddle will be the first to go. This was a very tight budget build, not counting the value of the parts I already had around I am only in this about $450 so I am very happy with how it came out. The Yaw derailleur took a few attempts to get set up right but now I have no issues with rub even when cross chaining. While this is my first Felt I really like the frame so I am sure it will not be my last.


----------



## LOW2000

Aero as _ _ _ _.












Yes...I know there are bike photo rules being broken here...


----------



## bwbishop

LOW2000 said:


> Aero as _ _ _ _.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...I know there are bike photo rules being broken here...


That is just sexy


----------



## Suney

Went for an xmas morning ride up the hill to start the day.


----------



## Suney

^^ nice AR, I think that is gonna be on my wishlist for 2014 
Is that a quadlock bike mount I see on the stem too? also what brake light is that you've got?



Just got some new 60mm tubulars for xmas!


----------



## LOW2000

Yeah it's a quad lock up front with a replacement collar in red from Shapeways. On the rear for a light I epoxied together a Cateye seat rail mount with the factory mount that came with the Cygolite Hotshot. It let me tuck the light way up out of the way and not have to deal with mounting on an aero seat post. It has great run time, good flash patterns and best of all it is super bright. Even in daylight it blows away anything else I have seen people running on their bikes.


----------



## damian75

LOW2000 said:


> Yeah it's a quad lock up front with a replacement collar in red from Shapeways. On the rear for a light I epoxied together a Cateye seat rail mount with the factory mount that came with the Cygolite Hotshot. It let me tuck the light way up out of the way and not have to deal with mounting on an aero seat post. It has great run time, good flash patterns and best of all it is super bright. Even in daylight it blows away anything else I have seen people running on their bikes.


Question for you, does the quad lock case have any cover for the cutout for the camera. I ended up going with something a lot beefier and fully sealed for my iPhone but loved the low bulk clean design of the quad lock just get caught in rain too much here.


----------



## LOW2000

Nope, the phone case has a cutout for the camera/flash and inside the recess for the lock there are some openings. The clear cover you can put over the front for bad weather is solid however. The only thing I can think of if you wanted to use the case and were concerned with weather would be to stretch a piece of saran wrap over the back of the phone before you put the case on. I've been caught in the rain once with it and didn't notice any spray on the backside of the case because it was protected by the stem and handle bars, only the screen was getting sprinkled on.


----------



## Suney

one thing i found with the quadlock was that my inner thigh kept hitting the phone when I was out of the saddle climbing
but i do have a bigger samsung galaxy , do you have that problem with your iphone?


----------



## LOW2000

No not even a little bit. I'm not sure if that's because of bike fit, or because I'm 6'4" and ride a 61cm frame, but the iPhone 5 is ~125mmx60mm so it isn't even as long as the stem. I can take a couple pictures if it helps anything, I don't even have a problem with hitting my DarkSpeedWorks bento bag with my knees or thighs on my bike. I keep a lipstick sized backup phone battery in my bento bag with a 4" iphone cord so I can keep my phone display on the whole time i'm riding with Strava up so it displays my heartrate and cadence from my Wahoo sensors. With the backup battery, going up to my phone during the ride, I get about 6 hours of constant-on charge before I run both the phone and the backup dead.


----------



## GT8

Didn't set out to build the lightest possible - just for once in my bike life I wanted to do a build where I bought exactly the spec I wanted - no upgrades required - or lusted after!

Been 2 years on an 2011 F5 so hoping this will be more of the same but a wee bit better 

Felt F1 2013:

































































Size: 58cm

Wheels: *Wheelsmith Race38 T23* Race38 T23 | Wheelsmith.co.uk

Groupset: *Shimano Dura Ace 9000

*Bars:* 3T Ergosum Pro 44cm*

Stem: *3T ARX Stealth 100mm 6 degree*

Seatpost: *3T Ionic 25 Stealth*

Saddle:* Fizik Antares Versus*

Bar Tape: *Specialized Roubaix*

Tyres:* Schwalbe One tubular 24mm*

Weight: 14.86lbs/6.74kg with pedals and Garmin mount but no bottle cage.

Notes: Don't want to go carbon bars or stem. Going to see how my back holds out this year before I slam the stem


----------



## RoadEye

very nice!



GT8 said:


> Didn't set out to build the lightest possible - just for once in my bike life I wanted to do a build where I bought exactly the spec I wanted - no upgrades required - or lusted after!


ha, was saying this same thing myself the past couple of weeks. currently building up a Z frame, no regrets.


----------



## taste00

Wow, amazing weight GT8 and a great looking bike! Here is my 2014 z5.


----------



## GT8

The Felts look great in the black with the plain white details. Your z5 looks just right  Liking the internal cabling and the wheels go perfectly with frame. 
Although I must say I am very jealous of the dry tarmac you have to go ride it on!


----------



## RoadEye

first look at the Z. pick her up this weekend.


----------



## Gary D

Hi All,
I'm new to the forum. Here is a pic of my 2013 Felt AR4. Thx

.


----------



## taste00

Speaking of dry tarmac, today was the first day I was able to get out and give the z a decent run. I've probably done maybe 30 miles all of December so I didn't want to get too far away from the house. I did 26 with about 800ft and, really, I can see what an amazing bike this is going to be. I had several decent cat5 downhillers to test stability and feel and also some good first gear climbs to notice stiffness and weight. This is really my first 'good' road bike. I'm coming from a Raleigh revenio 3.0 AL frame. It had a full 105 kit, brakes included.


----------



## bwbishop

Here is my baby now that she's been upgraded with the new 2014 Ultegra


----------



## Adam_B

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That's a DuPont paint job on the F4 I think so the automotive industry will have the same hues in DP, PPG, BASF, etc...
> 
> I see you've kept the stock saddle. Do you love it or is it just acceptable? I've moved away from that model to a flatter semi-round shape on the F. With the upright position you've got set up on that bike do you still find it comfortable?
> 
> -SD


Sorry for the late reply, Dave. I do find the saddle "acceptable" but I'm always open for something better. Let me know what you're using. The slightly upright position the 90mm/17deg stem provides seems to be fine so far although I do start feeling lower back pain on rides over 40miles.


----------



## Adam_B

Adam_B said:


> 2012 F4. 61cm. My 2nd road bike (1st was a '78 Schwinn Super Le Tour).


Before:







After:








Changes:
Cranks (BC-9000)
Brakes (BR-9000)
Pedals (105)
Front Derailleur (FD-9000)
Tires (Gatorskin 25mm)
Bars (Carbon 3T)
Stem (Bontrager 90mm/17deg)
Orange Bar Tape...Go Giants!
Bontrager Carbon Cages

Upcoming/Last upgrade: Wheels (50mm carbon clinchers)


----------



## Superdave3T

Adam_B said:


> Sorry for the late reply, Dave. I do find the saddle "acceptable" but I'm always open for something better. Let me know what you're using. The slightly upright position the 90mm/17deg stem provides seems to be fine so far although I do start feeling lower back pain on rides over 40miles.


Just your lower back? I have pain everywhere after 40 miles!

-SD


----------



## Adam_B

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Just your lower back? I have pain everywhere after 40 miles!
> 
> -SD


Haha! Lower back pain and hand numbness are my main complaints. I can prevent the numbness as long as I'm repositioning my hands. The lower back pain is another thing. Help!


----------



## 95zpro

2014 AR1 frame, Ultegra Di2, Zipp stem, FSA 53x39 crankset, Ultegra dual pivot brakes, Zipp 404's, Zipp bottle cages, KMC X10SL, Devox carbon bar = 16.5lbs

Can't wait to test it out when it's finished tomorrow after seat height, bar reach etc. are tweaked!!


----------



## bwbishop

Nice!


----------



## FeltF75rider

Great looking AR1, enjoy.


----------



## sandiegosteve

Added some new "old school" looking wheels. H Plus Son Archetypes to Chris Kings. Rides really nice.


----------



## easyridernyc

sandiegosteve said:


> View attachment 292193
> 
> 
> Added some new "old school" looking wheels. H Plus Son Archetypes to Chris Kings. Rides really nice.


bombproof.

and, nfn, might as well

how to clean white handlebar tape - Bing Videos


----------



## Superdave3T

95zpro said:


> 2014 AR1 frame, Ultegra Di2, Zipp stem, FSA 53x39 crankset, Ultegra dual pivot brakes, Zipp 404's, Zipp bottle cages, KMC X10SL, Devox carbon bar = 16.5lbs
> 
> Can't wait to test it out when it's finished tomorrow after seat height, bar reach etc. are tweaked!!


Congrats, that's an awesome set up. The bike looks so mean slammed like that. Did you get your 2 sets of finishing strips for the seatpost?

-SD


----------



## Adam_B

Upgrade update.
Yishun 50mm carbon clinchers w/orange decals (front), black (rear)
Romin Evo Pro Saddle (carbon rails)
Fizik Cyrano carbon seatpost
Conti 4000s IIs
DA 7901 chain
Ultegra 11-28t cassette
White Speedplay stainless pedals (light action) on the way.

Took her for a 20mile spin today. Rides like a dream.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Have you had a chance to take your new bike out, how is it?



95zpro said:


> 2014 AR1 frame, Ultegra Di2, Zipp stem, FSA 53x39 crankset, Ultegra dual pivot brakes, Zipp 404's, Zipp bottle cages, KMC X10SL, Devox carbon bar = 16.5lbs
> 
> Can't wait to test it out when it's finished tomorrow after seat height, bar reach etc. are tweaked!!


----------



## Keith_mtb

Hey everyone. Bought my first road bike just before the holidays this year, a new 2013 Z5. Absolutely loving it. Could not be happier with the bike or my LBS. Glad a spent a little more for carbon, totally worth it. Nice work, Felt. 

Got to say, getting on this bike is a completely different kind of riding than on my Trek Superfly. But both are a blast.

And yes, I have plans to get into some road specific pedals/shoes, but for now, I had a spare set of egg beaters from my 29er HT (and lightweight carbon soled mtb shoes) to get me through the colder months.

Thanks all. See you out there.


----------



## McGilli

2010.5 Prototype Felt DA1 Team Garmin / Canada

It was the only Felt DA that came equipped with internal wiring that year. All other team bikes required drilling in the frame for the Di2. Soon after, Felt released the 2011 models to Garmin - only none of those bikes ever made it into public hands as they were all destroyed at the end of the season.

This bike was custom made for Svein Tuft of Team Garmin Canada. It has his name painted on it (covered by red vinyl tape now - visible in the last photo), and the "Oh Canada" Maple Leaf paint job. It is truly, a one of a kind bike. Not another one of these in the entire world.

Raced just once for a bronze medal for Team Canada / Garmin in the Driedaagse De Panne in Belgium 2010. Svein rode it just that one race - and then it was hung up in a Team Garmin office in Girona, Spain. For some reason it was not destroyed, and when Garmin changed sponsors to Cervello it needed to be removed from the premises - the timing was perfect  Only one picture of it in action on that medal run! 

Also included is the picture of it hanging in the Girona office in Spain right before I acquired it. When contacting Felt USA about acquiring a team bike, originally it was going to be a model with the blue paint (which was the norm at that time). Was then told about the Red Team Canada custom in Spain, and was sent the picture of it. Being that I am in Canada - it made the acquisition that much sweeter.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Latest photo of F75. Upgraded just about everything. Felt carbon VS bars, Zipp Beyond Black stem, Ultegra 6700 shifters and derailers, 6800 brakes, FSA K Force crankset, Mavic Ksyrium Elites, Fizik Cyrano carbon post and Kurve snake saddle. This is an absolute joy.


----------



## terrapin4

What the heck, here's my race bike, a 2011 F5, ultegra 6700, dura ace c50 tubulars. By far the best all-around frame I've ever been on.


----------



## bahula03

I think that's the first photo of a limited I've seen outside of the Felt website. Nice build, interesting to see a frame similar to my "base" F5 built up with all black stuff, except the crank.


----------



## igotyofire

Attempting to sprint.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Here it is, the long awaited carbon bike. From what I can tell I have done the only upgrades I will need. Williams 38 carbon clinchers and a Fizik Kurve Snake saddle. As of now, I have only got a couple really short rides in and looking forward to a dry day to get out and really give it a test. Ultegra Di2 and almost top of the line frame, this is an unbelievable bike and I plan on putting many miles on her this spring and summer.


----------



## bwbishop

That's pure sex right there. Nice bike.


----------



## Superdave3T

This forum needs a "LIKE" button.

The sprint shifters alone are worth the price of Di2, eh?

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> Here it is, the long awaited carbon bike. From what I can tell I have done the only upgrades I will need. Williams 38 carbon clinchers and a Fizik Kurve Snake saddle. As of now, I have only got a couple really short rides in and looking forward to a dry day to get out and really give it a test. Ultegra Di2 and almost top of the line frame, this is an unbelievable bike and I plan on putting many miles on her this spring and summer.


the mack, bro. di 2, uhc, mmc. that's one of the best production bikes in the world...


----------



## FeltF75rider

SuperdaveFelt said:


> This forum needs a "LIKE" button.
> 
> The sprint shifters alone are worth the price of Di2, eh?
> 
> -SD


So true, now that I know what they are.


----------



## superjohnny

FeltF75rider said:


> Here it is, the long awaited carbon bike. From what I can tell I have done the only upgrades I will need. Williams 38 carbon clinchers and a Fizik Kurve Snake saddle. As of now, I have only got a couple really short rides in and looking forward to a dry day to get out and really give it a test. Ultegra Di2 and almost top of the line frame, this is an unbelievable bike and I plan on putting many miles on her this spring and summer.


Is that an F2 you have there? How did you come to decide on Williams for the carbon clinchers? What bottle cages are those, if you don't mind my questions.  That is a pretty bike for sure.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Yes it is a 2014 F2. As far as the Williams carbon clinchers go, I was looking at an aluminum wheel set for about a grand and seaching forums for opinions on wheels and seen Williams wheels had a happy following of customers. I had seen them before so I took another look and seen the Carbon clinchers fit the budget and reviews were good so I went with it. I had actually planned on these wheels for an F4 that I had ordered and figured the ghost decals would look good and not overly advertise because they did not blare out Williams boldly in white. They actually go with the F2 a lot better and they are really nice wheels. The bottle cages are Blackburn CF and they have a touch of red on them that would have gone nicely with the F4 but again look good on the F2 as well. I do not mind the questions. The opportunity came to buy a nice bike and to be honest the F2 is a far cry better than what I had originally planned for. Initially I was going for an F5 but the budget expanded and then the F4 came into the picture. I ordered it and was able to do some upgrades as well and while waiting assembled a small pile of parts. The F4 was not happening so the F2 was offered by the bike shop for same price and I went with it. From the pile of parts (bars, seatpost, stem, wheels, saddle and some other things) the wheels and saddle were all this bike was upgraded with other than the cages and K-edge mount. Its an amazing bike and I am so unworthy.


----------



## Skyhawke

Here's my 2012 F75X. Just picked it up this year as a holdover from the LBS. They have a 100% upgrade guarantee that I may use towards a 2014 Z4...
This photo was taken on its maiden voyage. A nice ride out to Nubble Light and along the coast a bit.


----------



## bleckb

*My new F2!*

Not the best shot in the world, but a new F2, 58cm with mechanical Ultegra 11. Prologic saddle (feels okay so far), 3T Ergonova handlebars (like them too) with Shimano RS61 wheelset. All from This Bike Life in Spokane. At 56, I may need to switch to the 34 from the present 36 small ring, but we'll see how it goes after a few steep (15-18 percent) climbs. I'm still tweaking the fit, but otherwise quite happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## TehYoyo

Gladly. You should really enjoy these pictures in their gallery:

Here

Here's a teaser:


----------



## srenkin

My 2011 F4 on the Silver Comet Trail. I no longer have the orange tires (switched to black) but I still like the orange accents!


----------



## superjohnny

Lovely gallery TehYoyo & nice bike


----------



## Skyhawke

Sorry wrong thread.
Though I need to take and post some Z5 shots...


----------



## RoadEye

Z1... finally got the correct bottle cages. ~800 miles so far, what an awesome ride.










'14 Z1 Frameset
Dura Ace 9000 group set
FSA carbon bars/stem/seat post
HED Ardennes Plus LT wheels
Selle Itallia Flite Flow saddle


----------



## 8toes

Skyhawke said:


> Here's my 2012 F75X. Just picked it up this year as a holdover from the LBS. They have a 100% upgrade guarantee that I may use towards a 2014 Z4...
> This photo was taken on its maiden voyage. A nice ride out to Nubble Light and along the coast a bit.


I so envy you. I was visiting a friend of mine in NH and we took a drive out to Nubble Light and all I could think of was..."Why didn't I bring my bike?!"

Well, truth be told, I was recovering from foot surgery at the time.


----------



## walldoggy

I just joined the forum, here is my second post. 

I got a 2014 Felt Z85 yesterday. LBS changed the grip to black for me. The white was dingy before I even got it.

Background: I had a Novara Trenta I got from REI in September last year and I rode it a few times, it was ok, but didn't particularly enjoy it. I figured it was just a starter bike. I had a year to return it if I wanted, so I started looking at other bikes as well.

The next bike I tried at the LBS was the Z85 and I loved it. Every bike thereafter was always compared to the Z85 - CAAD10 5, Z4, Speedster 20, Roubaix Elite. Yeah, I know quite a spread of bikes. Nothing was ever quite as good as an entire package (including price) than the Z85. So that's what I ended up getting. I can't wait to go on a real ride with it. Fitting is this Wed.


----------



## BunnV

It's been a long time since I bought my Felt F55 in 2005. Yesterday I got back into the Felt family with a brand new F65X 'cross bike. No surprise... I love it!


----------



## Skyhawke

Lets see if I can get the link from Instagram working here...


----------



## BBoneCloneMN

*Old and New*

In back, 2005 F90 in 58cm. In front, 2014 Z85 in 54cm.
I guess I'm glad I bought the old bike a few years ago to see if I liked riding, but it's stunning how much more comfortable I could have been if I'd been rising a properly sized bike. 

These aren't apples to apples, but you'll note the slammed seatpost in the back. I've never even been able to mount a blinkie on my old seatpost. There wasn't any showing.

Props to NOW Fitness in St. Paul, MN for the sweet fitting and set-up today.


----------



## blue1scout

Z4 sram group set. 
I love this bike


----------



## RoadEye

BBoneCloneMN said:


> In back, 2005 F90 in 58cm. In front, 2014 Z85 in 54cm.
> View attachment 296161


is that an optical illusion or is the wheelbase that much longer on the Z than the F? never seen the two lined up like that.


----------



## walldoggy

RoadEye said:


> is that an optical illusion or is the wheelbase that much longer on the Z than the F? never seen the two lined up like that.


I would say optical illusion as there's a good deal of space between the bikes and it's from a slightly top down angle. But I could be wrong.


----------



## BBoneCloneMN

walldoggy said:


> I would say optical illusion as there's a good deal of space between the bikes and it's from a slightly top down angle. But I could be wrong.


Agreed. (The space between them is due to handlebars resting on one another.) I measured them from hub to hub tonight and there looked to be a 1/4" difference, which is quite possible given the goals of the Z series frame, but nothing like what the above photo appears to show. 

In hindsight, I'm actually really embarrassed by the photo. It's almost pointless. I should have shot them side-by-side. (Obviously not embarrassed enough to do anything about it.)


----------



## RoadEye

no problem. just thought that looked odd, as the Z is s'pposed to have a "slightly longer wheelbase". interesting though. enjoy the ride.


----------



## Madeirafelt

Felt Z85 doing an easy 50 from Xenia Oh. to Cincy, Oh.


----------



## Oakley921

New AR4. It's a great ride.


----------



## phrantic

My F75- I need to make some slight changes to the fit, but I'm loving it.


----------



## brabus

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Transitioning back to an AR1 after a couple good years on the F1.
> 
> View attachment 287251
> 
> 
> -SD


Wow! that new AR1 looks so much better than my 2011 model AR3! "Temptation is calling my name!"


----------



## STRANA

My first felt and loving her to death. Got her some new shoes and made her a full 105 group set.


----------



## Oakley921

STRANA said:


> View attachment 297550
> 
> 
> My first felt and loving her to death. Got her some new shoes and made her a full 105 group set.


Those rims look great with that crankset


----------



## JimmyORCA

Finally got to take a quick spin on my new FELT AR FRD today too bad it was so hot today!!
View attachment 297581


----------



## jurcsi

2011 Felt F5 in action:


----------



## dbf73

Felt AR5 w/ DA Di2 and November Rails


----------



## STRANA

Sexy all around


----------



## stephenrheard

My 2015 AR5, still in the shop. Will welcome her home on Sunday. Awesome bike, I am very excited.

View attachment 298114


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is my AR FRD Di2on the road for the second time since I am not feeling well and cant get out in this over 100F degree weather in Taiwan.


----------



## UpStroke

That looks badass.


----------



## ralph1

Here is my 2014 Felt FC, bought it 2nd hand and threw on my old 7900 group.


----------



## damian75

How do you like the Dura Ace wheels? those are the 24's right. Thinking of getting a set for my Felt


----------



## stephenrheard

My 2015 AR5.


----------



## ralph1

Yes the wheels are DA 7850 CL-24, a good light set, a bit skittery sometimes. I am about to move them on for some 2011 Mavic Ksyrium SLs.

Pete


----------



## damian75

ralph1 said:


> Yes the wheels are DA 7850 CL-24, a good light set, a bit skitter sometimes. I am about to move them on for some 2011 Mavic Ksyrium SLs.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for the info. I was looking at those because I wanted something lighter than whats on my bike now, but I am leaning toward something more aero as there is not much in the way of hills here, but plenty of wind.


----------



## UpStroke

My original AR2 with Dura Ace 9000 and Cosmic Carbones.


----------



## Quirck

My first road bike!


----------



## MikeinJax

*First road bike*

Z85 - My newest passion


----------



## GT8

Training version of my good bike (Felt F1) - same geo and size to help with my bad back jumping between bikes 

New 105 5800 groupset feels very nice - same size and shape as Dura Ace 9000, just a bit heavier and not as flash but shifts almost as crisply and freely - in the car park anyway!


----------



## bleckb

My 15 year-old son and his F4 and me and my F2 and 56 year-old self after reaching the summit of Mt. Spokane after 3900 feet of climbing. That's part of the Idaho panhandle in the background. Punk bested me by 22 seconds.


----------



## ozzgurr

This is my bike that I can't ride because Felt did not provide necessary hardware in the packet that comes with it for aero bar extensions. Felt customer services ( Carlo and Gerald) told me that " I did business transaction with LBS not Felt ????" and they refused to help me.LBS can't help me because these damn bolts are kind of special... I used to be a " Felt ambassador " before but not anymore....Felt should close " Customer services department" and fire all that ignorant guys since all we customers buy from LBS not from Felt, so why Felt needs customer service, right? Go to your LBS when you have problem with your Felt bike.


----------



## jpaschal01

ozzgurr said:


> This is my bike that I can't ride because Felt did not provide necessary hardware in the packet that comes with it for aero bar extensions. Felt customer services ( Carlo and Gerald) told me that " I did business transaction with LBS not Felt ????" and they refused to help me.LBS can't help me because these damn bolts are kind of special... I used to be a " Felt ambassador " before but not anymore....Felt should close " Customer services department" and fire all that ignorant guys since all we customers buy from LBS not from Felt, so why Felt needs customer service, right? Go to your LBS when you have problem with your Felt bike.
> View attachment 299834
> 
> View attachment 299835


Your profile says you are from Dallas. Which Felt dealer here hasn't helped you find the bolts needed? The Felt response doesn't seem sufficient. But it also seems like the dealer should be helping you. There is a new Felt dealer here that may be willing to help you out? (TriShop in Plano) they have great customer service.


----------



## ozzgurr

jpaschal01 said:


> Your profile says you are from Dallas. Which Felt dealer here hasn't helped you find the bolts needed? The Felt response doesn't seem sufficient. But it also seems like the dealer should be helping you. There is a new Felt dealer here that may be willing to help you out? (TriShop in Plano) they have great customer service.


Thanks for your message jpascha01, I am in Miami actually, I moved here few months ago. My case is complicated and my LBS is the best, problem is a Felt Corporate office and their mind-set, ignorance, lack of empathy, their approach to Customer service concept, etc.


----------



## natedg200202

Boo hoo


----------



## Superdave3T

Did you get your bolts squared away? I suspect the original bike shop did not supply them as they were not needed in your initial set up. The DA3 comes with dozens of extra bolts used for various bar positions.

Hope all is squared away now.

-Dave


----------



## asetech08

Just picked her about 2 weeks ago 02 felt f75 shimano tiarga components. First road bike. Got it for 275$. Bike is clean. 60cm well see how long the components last I'm 240 lbs and this bike is 12 years old.


----------



## ejprez

This is my Boo, LOL


----------



## sandiegosteve

F4 -> Fc after a warranty return on a cracked seat post. I've since tweaked a few things away from the orange (stem and bars in the future).


----------



## damian75

*My F85*

Finally got my F85 set up the way I want.

F85 Frameset
3T Ergonova Pro bars
3T ARXII Team Stealth Stem
3T Doric Team Seatpost
Specialized Romin Saddle
American Classic Victory 30 Wheel set
Continental GP 4000sII tiers
Sram Red 2014 Shifters, Front and Rear derailleur, and Crank Set
Speedplay pedels


----------



## SFK

*2015 Felt F1 Ultegra build*

2 rides so far. Super quick. Love it.

frame	Felt F1 2015 58cm	1090g
fork	Felt F1 (uncut)	340g
headset w/ spacers	fsa integrated	120g
handlebar	fizik r1 snake 44cm	210g
stem	3T ARX Pro 100mm	135g
seatpost	s works pave (circa 2008)	200g
saddle	wtb pure v team ti	250g
grip tape	lizard skins 2.5mm	56g
cables inner	shimano	90g
cables housing (uncut)	shimano	190g
levers	Ult 6800	425g
brakes	Ult 6800	335g
fr derailleur	Ult 6800	89g
rear derailleur	Ult 6800 long	205g
crank	Ult 6800	689g
bb30 bearings + clips	60g
chain (uncut)	Ult 6800	253g
cassette Ult 6800 11-32	292g
BB30 adapter	wheels mfg reducers	60g
pedals	Ult 6800	260g
wheels w/tape w/o skewers Dura Ace 9000 c24 (non-tubeless)	1410g
skewers	dura ace 9000	130g
tires	GP 4000s II 25mm	440g
tubes	conti race lite	152g
complete bike on scale: 7481g / 16.48lbs


----------



## Italianrider76

damian75 said:


> Finally got my F85 set up the way I want.
> 
> F85 Frameset
> 3T Ergonova Pro bars
> 3T ARXII Team Stealth Stem
> 3T Doric Team Seatpost
> Specialized Romin Saddle
> American Classic Victory 30 Wheel set
> Continental GP 4000sII tiers
> Sram Red 2014 Shifters, Front and Rear derailleur, and Crank Set
> Speedplay pedels
> 
> View attachment 302914


Nice! Great to see an alloy frame dressed up with high end components. The virtues of aluminium seem to have been forgotten.


----------



## damian75

Thanks, I do like that, I guess crisp feel is the best way to put it of aluminum. Also Felts welds are so clean everyone who looks at it assumes it's carbon.


----------



## Sully00

damian75 said:


> Also Felts welds are so clean everyone who looks at it assumes it's carbon.


I get that all the time especially with mine being matte black.


----------



## rcramsey

Love my new 2015 F1 frame, 58cm. Weighs in at 15.1 lbs as is in the pic. Sporting Industry Nine C29 wheels/hubs with 25mm Vittoria Cx tires, s-works roubaix seat post and handle bar. 6800 group set. Loaded stem. Romin pro saddle. Xpedo thrust pedals. Have since upgraded the bottle cages to Blackburn ones instead of the specialized ones in the pic. Climbs like a dream out here in the SE TN hills and mnts. It does ride a little rougher on these county roads compared to my old roubaix even with the roubaix seat post and bar and wider tires, but the trade off was well worth it. Save this baby for the pretty days and races. Now can use my old one to eat up the rough training miles. Thanks everyone on here for the helpful insight that helped me pull the trigger on getting this frame. It turned out a lot better than I was expecting. Can't be beat for the money.


----------



## Superdave3T

You should only have 5mm max spacer above the stem and a total of 90mm of exposed steerer above the compression ring of the headset. Consider cutting the fork down a couple inches.

-SD


----------



## McGilli

Have to agree with the above post - let me look at the 2015 Felt F1 frame specs...


----------



## McGilli

rcramsey said:


> Love my new 2015 F1 frame, 58cm.


Just going to agree with the above post - that looks dangerous. No bike shop should have fit you to that bike with that many spacers under the stem - did you try a size 61 frame which is 40mm taller? Regardless, don't wanna come down on what you love but be careful.


----------



## rcramsey

Wow had no clue. We just went with the dimensions of my old bike. It rides comfortably. Guess my old bike could have the same issue as well. So would we be looking at a potential failure of the spacers or something that could give out while under load which would cause me to hit the pavement? Thanks for the heads up, will run by the guys at the shop and the guys in the club.


----------



## robt57

rcramsey said:


> Wow had no clue. We just went with the dimensions of my old bike. It rides comfortably. Guess my old bike could have the same issue as well. So would we be looking at a potential failure of the spacers or something that could give out while under load which would cause me to hit the pavement? Thanks for the heads up, will run by the guys at the shop and the guys in the club.


I'd probably epoxy a sleeve of ALum, Ti or Carbon long enough to be lower than the top bearing if I 'HAD' to be in that situation. Still not what the engineers had in mind though....


----------



## Philipke

z2 disc










(removed the ksyrium decals)


----------



## jpaschal01

not my frames, but this is a sweet picture for any of you felt tri bike fans.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Philipke said:


> z2 disc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (removed the ksyrium decals)


Really like this bike. If I were to give up my F2 for a more comfortable geometry this would be it.


----------



## mjensen2k

My custom built Felt AR5. (AR51??) I stripped it to the frame and built it up with Ultegra DI2, compact cranks, 11-32T cassette, KCNC BB adapter, Thomson carbon bars, Adamo seat, Look Blade 2 CR pedals, DA C50 wheels, Grand Prix 4000s II 25mm. This bike is substantially better than the rider!

Clip on aero bars are ready to roll and new bottle cages are coming.


----------



## jpaschal01

mjensen2k said:


> My custom built Felt AR5. (AR51??) I stripped it to the frame and built it up with Ultegra DI2, compact cranks, 11-32T cassette, KCNC BB adapter, Thomson carbon bars, Adamo seat, Look Blade 2 CR pedals, DA C50 wheels, Grand Prix 4000s II 25mm. This bike is substantially better than the rider!
> 
> Clip on aero bars are ready to roll and new bottle cages are coming.
> View attachment 304507


Beauty!! I'm building an AR1 currently with Ultegra di2. Curious why you didn't just order an AR1 to build up and get the upgraded frame.


----------



## mjensen2k

jpaschal01 said:


> Beauty!! I'm building an AR1 currently with Ultegra di2. Curious why you didn't just order an AR1 to build up and get the upgraded frame.


Thank you! and great question! I did go back and forth since the initial cost is the same. It really came down to a few items. Some more legitimate than others 

1 - I'm pretty certain that I wouldn't be able to tell any difference given my relative novice rider status. Though the Textreme was definitely tempting.
2 - I'm using the removed parts to build up an older carbon frame (Trek 5000). So I'll be able to recoup some of the costs. I should be able to sell a complete bike for hundreds more than a bare frame. So It ends up being less expensive than that AR1.
3 - I really wanted some color on the frame!! I love the red.
4 - Instant gratification! I'd waited 3 months for research and waiting on funds, etc. when I'd decided on the AR series and had the funds, I wanted instant gratification. So I called around town and found one in my size and took it home!


----------



## jpaschal01

this build is happening now. Ultegra di2 Ultegra crank will go on shortly when the BB arrives. Enve 45's are from my prior bike. Can't wait until it is finished. TriShop in Plano do a great job!!


----------



## STRANA

That makes me want to buy a new Felt


----------



## JimmyORCA

jpaschal01 said:


> View attachment 304586
> this build is happening now. Ultegra di2 Ultegra crank will go on shortly when the BB arrives. Enve 45's are from my prior bike. Can't wait until it is finished. TriShop in Plano do a great job!!


Thats one very nice looking AR1.


----------



## robt57

One and only Felt. Old Scandium F1R SS.


----------



## woodys737




----------



## jpaschal01

picked up the AR1 yesterday. More detailed pics and specks to come.


----------



## damian75

Really nice, super clean. As someone who doesn't race anymore but lives where it gets quite windy I am wondering if the AR might be a better choice over the F1 for my next frame even though I understand the F1 is a bit more comfortable.


----------



## jpaschal01

damian75 said:


> Really nice, super clean. As someone who doesn't race anymore but lives where it gets quite windy I am wondering if the AR might be a better choice over the F1 for my next frame even though I understand the F1 is a bit more comfortable.


Thanks!

As you know, comfort can be measured several ways. The stack and reach on the AR are more relaxed than the F series. The aero tubing is supposed to provide a bit stiffer ride on the AR. But there is dampening in the seat post to offset it and I went with carbon bars that should also help a bit. 

My previous bike was a Wilier Granturismo which is their comfort / endurance focused bike. It has virtually the some stack and reach geometry as the AR.


----------



## damian75

Thanks, I'm currently riding a F85 frame with a full Sram red group and 3T carbon bars so I imagine anything carbon will be more comfortable than the aluminum F series, I will be buying just the frame set and moving the rest of the kit over from the 85.


----------



## jamy99

damian75 said:


> Thanks, I'm currently riding a F85 frame with a full Sram red group and 3T carbon bars so I imagine anything carbon will be more comfortable than the aluminum F series, I will be buying just the frame set and moving the rest of the kit over from the 85.



I did the very same- I had an F85 and moved to an F1. The big difference was the ride comfort, the carbon frame really soaks up the bumps.

The F85, for an entry level bike, is excellent by the way, with the same geometry as the F1. Mine was the blue 2012 version.


----------



## damian75

Mine is the blue 2012 version as well.


----------



## HawkeyeBike

2015Felt Z75 Disc. My first road bike and first Felt. Size 61.


----------



## jpaschal01

My new Felt AR1 is finished!

Frame: Felt AR1
Group: Ultegra Di2
Bottom Bracket: Wheels Manufacturing
Brakes: Ultegra
Bars: Zipp
Stem: Zipp
Wheels: Enve 45 with White Industries T11 hubs
Pedals: Garmin Vector
Saddle: Specialized Toupe' 155

Have 3 rides on it this week. Handles and rides great!! Huge props to TriShop in Plano, TX!!


----------



## FeltF75rider

Beautiful bike you got there. Did you add the sprint shifters to your build? I absolutely love mine. I bet that bike has an incredible ride feel.


----------



## jpaschal01

FeltF75rider said:


> Beautiful bike you got there. Did you add the sprint shifters to your build? I absolutely love mine. I bet that bike has an incredible ride feel.


No sprint shifters for me.


----------



## chvyhs

View attachment 305056



I finally made the leap to a road bike. It's a 2015 Felt, F5. It's a dream to ride compared to the 1999 GT I DRIVE mountain bike I've been riding for the last 14 years. Even with road tires on my GT I'm 3.5 mph faster on the Felt.


----------



## Biercycle

Nice bike, hawkeye! I just got one myself 3 weeks ago. Still working on getting shoes. Once those are sorted, I will post some picks with the new pedals installed.


----------



## HawkeyeBike

Biercycle said:


> Nice bike, hawkeye! I just got one myself 3 weeks ago. Still working on getting shoes. Once those are sorted, I will post some picks with the new pedals installed.


I have the Shimano CT40 shoes which are very comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## Racersir

2012 Felt FC Sram Red 22 with Fulcrum Racing Zero Nite


----------



## ptidwell

Here is my 2012 Felt F1 SRAM Force Groupset with Reynolds Attack carbon clinchers


----------



## rokcstar

2015 AR5 size 51 with Sram 10 speed WiFLi mix


----------



## Jlightle

2012 Felt Breed Single Speed.


----------



## YZ 343

Best picture on the site.


----------



## joeinchi

Just love this bike.

2011 Z85, San Marco Ponza saddle, SPD pedals, Conti Gators


----------



## pedal-stomper

Went for an evening ride tonight. Beauty sunset!


----------



## dwlachowicz

My new Felt F5:


----------



## SundayNiagara

^^^^^Can't see it.


----------



## voonmw

duplicate post


----------



## voonmw

Felt FC which I got as a warranty replacement. size 58, ultegra grouppo and -17deg stem


----------



## ralph1

voonmw said:


> Felt FC which I got as a warranty replacement. size 58, ultegra grouppo and -17deg stem
> View attachment 309346


Very nice FC, I have one myself, I just changed the 7900 group for a 9000 group and got a new set of 3D+ semi compact cranks for it, mines a 61.


----------



## Big Teggie

I just upgraded last weekend from my older 2011 Z85 to 2015 AR3.


----------



## Butlerbiking

*My Felt Bikes*




















Hello Felt Fans. I am a HUGE fan of Felt Bicycles and we currently have 7 Felt bikes. my girlfriend and I both ride Felt for both Road, MTB and TT bikes. My Daughter got her first Felt Last Christmas. A Q24 disc MTB.
Here is the some pics of the 3 Felt i Ride at the moment.
MTB: Felt Edict 2. 2016.
TT: Felt B 12. 2014.
Road: Felt AR 3. 2015.


----------



## mrpercussive

Hi guys new here and pretty new to road... here's my 2010 Felt FC 17.5lbs...


----------



## mrpercussive

Hi guys new here and pretty new to road... here's my 2010 Felt FC 17.5lbs...


----------



## SundayNiagara

Anyone have pics of the new Z5?


----------



## gurk700

A year ago I bought my first bicycle, F75. Rode it very casually until August 2015. Since August, I've been riding 4-5 times a week. Fell in love with Felt and the sport (lost 20lbs in the process!). Last week, I finished building an F1. Love both bikes.

F75: Back to stock now with Lizardskins Bar Tapes.
F1 : Groupset : DuraAce Di2
Seatpost : 3T Stylus 0 Team Stealth
Saddle : Prologo Zero II Pas
Handlebars : 3T Tornova Team Stealth
Stem : 3T ARX II
Headset : FSA No.42 Carbon
Bottom Bracket : Rotor 30 to 24 SS
Wheelset : Campagnolo Eurus
Pedals : Garmin Vector 2
Handlebar Tape : Lizard Skins DSP

Thinking of getting a wheelset for the F1 so I can use Campags on the 75. But I love em too much. Such a bang for the buck.


----------



## easyridernyc

gurk700 said:


> A year ago I bought my first bicycle, F75. Rode it very casually until August 2015. Since August, I've been riding 4-5 times a week. Fell in love with Felt and the sport (lost 20lbs in the process!). Last week, I finished building an F1. Love both bikes.
> 
> F75: Back to stock now with Lizardskins Bar Tapes.
> F1 : Groupset : DuraAce Di2
> Seatpost : 3T Stylus 0 Team Stealth
> Saddle : Prologo Zero II Pas
> Handlebars : 3T Tornova Team Stealth
> Stem : 3T ARX II
> Headset : FSA No.42 Carbon
> Bottom Bracket : Rotor 30 to 24 SS
> Wheelset : Campagnolo Eurus
> Pedals : Garmin Vector 2
> Handlebar Tape : Lizard Skins DSP
> 
> Thinking of getting a wheelset for the F1 so I can use Campags on the 75. But I love em too much. Such a bang for the buck.
> 
> View attachment 310794
> 
> 
> View attachment 310793
> 
> 
> View attachment 310795



superb.

though not inexpensive. any issues with di2?


----------



## gurk700

I got very lucky with the frame and got it on eBay for fraction of brand new price. It's in pretty good condition too!

No problems with the Di2. Love it so far. That said I've been riding it only for a week. I'm dumb and let the battery die (I thought the battery came in fully charged. user error) after only 180 miles though. Hopefully didn't shorten the battery life too much with that mistake. Otherwise, all good.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Battery shuts down before it goes completely dead. Usually will let you shift a little but I believe FD is locked out until charged up. Should be able to check battery by pushing both left and right levers at the same time. I have had my Ultegra Di2 for about a year and a half maybe charged it 6 times.

Nice bikes BTW.


----------



## gurk700

FeltF75rider said:


> Battery shuts down before it goes completely dead. Usually will let you shift a little but I believe FD is locked out until charged up. Should be able to check battery by pushing both left and right levers at the same time. I have had my Ultegra Di2 for about a year and a half maybe charged it 6 times.
> 
> Nice bikes BTW.


Thank you! Yes I checked after I got home. Indeed that's exactly how it went. Rode the last part home on RD shifting only. I'm glad it doesn't go completely dead. Would've been painful.


----------



## easyridernyc

FeltF75rider said:


> Battery shuts down before it goes completely dead. Usually will let you shift a little but I believe FD is locked out until charged up. Should be able to check battery by pushing both left and right levers at the same time. I have had my Ultegra Di2 for about a year and a half maybe charged it 6 times.
> 
> Nice bikes BTW.


I was gonna ask how many miles, but that probably depends on the terrain and how often you shift. you don't have to remove the battery to charge it, do you?


----------



## gurk700

easyridernyc said:


> I was gonna ask how many miles, but that probably depends on the terrain and how often you shift. you don't have to remove the battery to charge it, do you?


You don't. Basically it's USB > Charger > Control box on the bike. No need to unplug any cables or anything like that.

Assuming Ultegra is the same.


----------



## FeltF75rider

I have an internal battery(in the seat post) so I just plug in to the junction box tucked under my stem. Correct, frequency of charge has a lot to do with how much shifting I do but I believe really cold weather could shorten battery charge ass well. I have charged it just because I felt it needed it, in other words not much riding in the winter but plugged it in any way. Only ran it down once like mentioned but I was really ridding a lot and it was right after I got the bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

joeinchi said:


> Just love this bike.
> 
> 2011 Z85, San Marco Ponza saddle, SPD pedals, Conti Gators
> 
> View attachment 308296


And that's all that matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## easyridernyc

gurk700 said:


> You don't. Basically it's USB > Charger > Control box on the bike. No need to unplug any cables or anything like that.
> 
> Assuming Ultegra is the same.


got it...saw online give or take a thousand miles....for me, that would probably be like once every couple months or so, depending


----------



## gurk700

Ok... It's "done" now...
(Famous last words)


----------



## jwalther

2014 S32.


----------



## cobra_kai

My recently completed AR1:







'

Took it for an inaugural 15 mile spin today and was very impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## Superdave3T

cobra_kai said:


> My recently completed AR1:
> 
> View attachment 311482
> '
> 
> Took it for an inaugural 15 mile spin today and was very impressed :thumbsup:


Trim the steerer so the compression device can do the job of supporting the crush load of the stem on the fork.
-SD


----------



## cobra_kai

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Trim the steerer so the compression device can do the job of supporting the crush load of the stem on the fork.
> -SD


Yep that's the plan as soon as I'm confident in the current height. What is the maximum spacer height Felt recommends above the stem? I was initially thinking just 5mm but 10mm would allow more flexibility in the future. Thanks!


----------



## SilverStar07

Brought the newest member of the family home last night. A 2015 AR3 with Ultegra Di2. Have yet to ride it for more then 30 minutes at a time yet, but I am hoping to change that this weekend.

SS-


----------



## tickyboy

First post.... starting with my beauty! 









I've swapped saddles a couple times, looking at bontrager serano and specialized power as my cheek choice for 2016.


----------



## Superdave3T

cobra_kai said:


> Yep that's the plan as soon as I'm confident in the current height. What is the maximum spacer height Felt recommends above the stem? I was initially thinking just 5mm but 10mm would allow more flexibility in the future. Thanks!


I would not exceed 5mm and no more than 90mm of total steerer above the upper bearing in the headset at the top of the compression ring.
-SD


----------



## Wuaname

New Felt owner, 2015 Z85. Just picked it up used yesterday, but haven't been able to ride due to cold weather..


----------



## RaulyF

2015 ZC frame, Z2 Fork.


----------



## FeltF75rider

That's a Z carbon frame not an FC frame. Top tube and rear drop outs give it away.


----------



## mrpercussive




----------



## RaulyF

Yes. Good eye. I changed the description to a ZC and Z2 fork but I guess not before you saw it. For some reason i have a brain fart every time I describe the bike and go to the F Series. I love it anyway!!


----------



## FeltF75rider

No big deal, I bet that bike rides nice. Looks really sharp.


----------



## tlkris

First time posting in this forum... Sharing my ride 



2015 Z5 (51cm)
- upgraded to Ultegra (except for the front derailleur)
- SL-K light crank
- fizik Aliante saddle
- fizik Cyrano stem (90mm, +/- 7deg)
- 3T Ergonova LTD (42cm)
- HED Jet 4+ (2014)


----------



## SilverStar07

Updated pic now that the fit is pretty much dialed in and new bars are installed.









SS-


----------



## ptidwell

Okay, so I've given it a custom paint job. The before picture is on page 36 post #24. Couple more days to cure then reassembly.


----------



## cobra_kai

ptidwell said:


> Okay, so I've given it a custom paint job. The before picture is on page 36 post #24. Couple more days to cure then reassembly.
> View attachment 314036


Looks really nice, is it a DIY job?


----------



## ptidwell

No, I had it professionally done by Brian Mariani of Mariani Creations in North Hills, CA. 
If interested check out his work on FaceBook by typing in his name.


----------



## ptidwell

So, here is the the new paint job on top and the factory finish below.


----------



## FeltF75rider

That's definitely set apart from the rest. Looks really good.


----------



## cobra_kai

Looks really sweet. Yellow isn't my cup of tea but your painter really did a fantastic job.


----------



## gurk700

Guess a few updates call for a new photo. Not the most clear photo but hey 
Changed the wheels to Enve 3.4 SES clinchers. Slammed the stem and cut the tube. 
Went on a 90 mile 9500 feet ride and love it!


----------



## Stef16

Hi,

I'm new at this forum. Im from The Netherlands and like to share my bike pics with you all.

























































2013 Felt F2 (size 54cm)
SRAM Red 10s
Absolute Black 50/36 Oval Chain Rings
Ursus Miura CK58 Clinchers with Schwalbe Durano DD tyres
Speedplay Inox pedals
3T components
Lezyne front & rear light

Weight 6.7 kg (w/o Ortlieb bag and Garmin)


----------



## bleckb

Very nice F2. I have the 2014 with mechanical Ultegra. Love it.


----------



## rochrunner

First ride on my new "adventure bike" 2017 VR5. Also my first Felt. Rides great on smooth or rough pavement, dirt & gravel roads.









All OEM at this point except saddle:
- Carbon frame, forks, 12mm thru axle
- Shimano 105, 11-32 cassette
- Shimano hydraulic discs
- FSA Gossamer Pro Adventure crank, 48/32 rings
- 700x28 Rubino Pro (clearance up to 700x35 or more)
- Brooks B17 saddle


----------



## cobra_kai

Great looking bike! Does it have any rack or fender mounts?


----------



## rochrunner

cobra_kai said:


> Great looking bike! Does it have any rack or fender mounts?


It actually does have fender mounts for some custom fenders that Felt will offer (not available yet). No rack mounts, but I've used an Arkel rack that mounts to the seat rails on another carbon bike and plan on using it with this one. It does have an extra set of bottle-cage-type mounting points on the top tube that can be used to mount a "bento box" type of bag.


----------



## cobra_kai

Cool, not quite what I would be looking for but neat that they will be offering that.


----------



## gurk700

Got a new frame after putting 5k miles on my F1 and transferred all the parts over.

Frameset : 2016 Felt FRD
Headset : FSA NO.38/42
BB : Rotor BB30-24
Groupset : Dura-Ace Di2 9070 (34x50 / 11-28. 172.5mm Cranks)
Wheelset : Enve 3.4 SES Clinchers (DT 240s Hubs)
Stem : 3T ARX II Team Stealth (100mm)
Handlebars : 3T Ergonova Team Stealth (40cm)
Seatpost : 3T Stylus 0 Team Stealth
Saddle : Selle Italia SLR Tekno Flow
Pedals : Look Keo Blade 2 Ti
Power Meter : Stages DuraAce
Bottle Cages : Tune Wassertrager 2.0
Tires : Continental GP 4000s ii 700x25c
Inner Tubes : Continental Race 28
Handle Bar Tape : Lizard Skins DSP 2.5mm
Brake Shoes : Enve
Brake Cables : Shimano Duraace
Bicycle Computer Mount : K-Edge


Weight as you see in photo and above list : 6.58kg


----------



## FeltF75rider

gurk700 said:


> Got a new frame after putting 5k miles on my F1 and transferred all the parts over.
> 
> Frameset : 2016 Felt FRD
> Headset : FSA NO.38/42
> BB : Rotor BB30-24
> Groupset : Dura-Ace Di2 9070 (34x50 / 11-28. 172.5mm Cranks)
> Wheelset : Enve 3.4 SES Clinchers (DT 240s Hubs)
> Stem : 3T ARX II Team Stealth (100mm)
> Handlebars : 3T Ergonova Team Stealth (40cm)
> Seatpost : 3T Stylus 0 Team Stealth
> Saddle : Selle Italia SLR Tekno Flow
> Pedals : Look Keo Blade 2 Ti
> Power Meter : Stages DuraAce
> Bottle Cages : Tune Wassertrager 2.0
> Tires : Continental GP 4000s ii 700x25c
> Inner Tubes : Continental Race 28
> Handle Bar Tape : Lizard Skins DSP 2.5mm
> Brake Shoes : Enve
> Brake Cables : Shimano Duraace
> Bicycle Computer Mount : K-Edge
> 
> 
> Weight as you see in photo and above list : 6.58kg


How does that frame compare in terms of real road feel. I know it's the top dog , just curious. Very nice bikd.


----------



## gurk700

FeltF75rider said:


> How does that frame compare in terms of real road feel. I know it's the top dog , just curious. Very nice bikd.


It's so hard to accurately compare 2 top of the line bikes. Having ridden an F75 for a few months I could go for days explaining all the differences I can feel between that and F1 and not feel like I'm hyperbolizing. The difference between an F1 I've ridden for 5k miles and the F FRD however aren't as big. Hard facts are that there's a good 150 to 200 grams difference between the F1 and FRD frame also confirmed on my scale. I can't be exact because FRD fork was uncut at the time of measuring and a couple pieces of the headsets are different. Also FRD frame is claimed to be stiffer. I can feel the weight difference. Does it make me a minute faster on a 20 minute climb? no. What I can feel more is the stiffness however. Again, NOWHERE NEAR the huge gap between a F75 vs F1. But it's there. Some might call it placebo but I think your ass and hands really get a feel for how the bike feels when you ride almost every day. So FRD did feel stiffer and lighter and I don't think it's in my head. It definitely won't make me a better rider but it sure as hell makes me ride more. FRD also looks better and let's face it. It's important


----------



## cobra_kai

Really nice bike and build, I would want to ride it a lot too!


----------



## FeltF75rider

Thanks for the reply gurk700. It's about what I figured. I suspect I would experience similar results going from my F2 to an FRD. I really enjoy my F2 and honestly really loved my F75 and like you said it was a big difference. For the cost to upgrade I will just stay where I'm at. It is a beautiful frame though.


----------



## gurk700

FeltF75rider said:


> Thanks for the reply gurk700. It's about what I figured. I suspect I would experience similar results going from my F2 to an FRD. I really enjoy my F2 and honestly really loved my F75 and like you said it was a big difference. For the cost to upgrade I will just stay where I'm at. It is a beautiful frame though.


Oh yeah. I have no doubt F2 does the job and does the job perfectly. I simply couldn't pass a good deal for a brand new FRD I've always wanted. I was perfectly happy with the F1.


----------



## jerman

VR4 19 pounds
Changing to carbon bars and I pick-up on Friday... stoked


----------



## cobra_kai

I finished my first wheel build with some timely Christmas gifts and put them on my AR1 for their maiden voyage yesterday. Flo 60 carbon clincher rims, WI T11 hubs, CX ray spokes:


----------



## SilverStar07

cobra_kai said:


> I finished my first wheel build with some timely Christmas gifts and put them on my AR1 for their maiden voyage yesterday. Flo 60 carbon clincher rims, WI T11 hubs, CX ray spokes:


Love it :thumbsup:. 

How were the Flo's to build with? Do you have any weights, either pre build component weights or final built weights? I have been thinking of having/building a set with Tune Hubs and was wondering how easy those rims are to work with. My wheel building experience is very little, (1 set of Mt. bike wheels) and my plan is to "help" my wheel builder if and when I decide on something.


SS-


----------



## cobra_kai

I don't have anything to compare to since these were my first build but it went pretty well I thought. I took my time and also made it easy on myself with a park tool tension meter and a bladed spoke holder to prevent wind up. I'd say it took around 5 or 6 hours but would go a lot faster next time. I used Roger Musson's e-book as my reference. 

The rims were right around 550 grams each, I think it was 551 and 557, although I didn't write them down. I didn't weigh the rest of the parts or the final weight, and I don't really feel like taking the tires off as the Gp4000 were pretty tight to put on lol. I was able to do it by hand though. Next time I have the tires off I'll report back. I did use brass nipples and the recommended nipple washers so they could be built more weight weenie if desired.


----------



## SilverStar07

Thanks for the report back. Don't worry about final build weights, my main curiosity was the rim weights which I can't seem to find on Flo's web site. Thanks again and your AR looks great.

SS-


----------



## softwaredeveloper99

cobra_kai said:


> I finished my first wheel build with some timely Christmas gifts and put them on my AR1 for their maiden voyage yesterday. Flo 60 carbon clincher rims, WI T11 hubs, CX ray spokes:


What's installed on your seat tube? Light?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra_kai

softwaredeveloper99 said:


> What's installed on your seat tube? Light?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah that's a fly6 light/camera


----------



## jpaschal01

cobra_kai said:


> Yeah that's a fly6 light/camera


Be careful removing it. My Fly6 straps broke when I went to take it off my AR1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra_kai

jpaschal01 said:


> Be careful removing it. My Fly6 straps broke when I went to take it off my AR1.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take it off all the time. I use the longer set of straps on the loosest setting and haven't had an issue with slipping or breaking the straps. I broke a strap on my round seat post commuter bike by tightening too much so since then I've been careful.


----------



## SteveW4130

This is my 2013 Z5 which has been upgraded to Ultegra, Shimano RS80 wheels and FSA Sl-K carbon cranks. I didn't have a huge upgrade budget so with some careful component choosing I have managed to get the final, complete weight (with pedals and all accessories) to 7.46kg/16.4lbs which I'm fairly happy with. 

To go alongside my Z5 I have also just bought a 2017 VR30 for dirt road and winter riding.


----------



## Deadfly

My 2016 AR5

Pro Turnix saddle
Elite custom bottle cages
Camelbak water bottle


----------



## YZ 343

Deadfly said:


> My 2016 AR5
> 
> Pro Turnix saddle
> Elite custom bottle cages
> Camelbak water bottle
> 
> View attachment 317807


AR's are beautiful. Some deep rim wheels and an aero water bottle and 1-2mph faster at 20MPH+.


----------



## BubbaGump

New to me bike. 
2009 Felt F5 SL (warranty replacement in 2015)
2014 SRAM Rival 22 drivetrain 
Fulcrum wheels. 

Since this picture I've put a Specialized Ronin saddle and Ultegra bottle cages. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobsn

My new Felt VR 2 (INT).


----------



## farmerbuzz

VR5. Looooove this bike. Anybody have recommendations for a gravel tire for the VR? Whats the biggest you've fit?


----------



## Jtmech90

*2012 Felt Z85*

This is my 2012 Felt Z85. Superteam Carbon wheels Continental GP 4000s 2's.Shimano 105. 50/34 front 11/32 rear cassette with long cage derailleur 61cm frame.Great bicycle not one single issue from it since new. Love this bike!!! Keep pedaling!!


----------



## BvT




----------



## SilverStar07

I was finally able to get some decent pictures of my Felt, which is something I have been wanting to do for awhile. Although looking at it now with the new chain I may need to "upgrade" whatever hardware I can to gold Titanium to match. The wheels that are on there now are the custom wheels from my Specialized, which are better than the stock Shimano wheels. I would really like to get a set of Aero Carbon wheels with Mango Chris King hubs and move the wheels that are on there back to the Specialized especially since I have a flatish Half Ironman I am doing in June. I have been in contact with Knight Composites and they are willing to build me some wheels for a pretty decent price, unfortunately I have other expenses that are more important at the moment.
Enjoy.





























SS-


----------

